# TTC Under 20/20s Club



## Wobbles

The 20s TTC club.

:D

Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 20s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.


----------



## gaby

Heya. My name's Gaby (obviously :roll:) I'm 18, 19 in april. Got married in august this year to Dave who's 21. Just started ttc #1 this month. AF's due on the 6th jan, so wish me luck ^_^ Been feeling sick for the last few days, but unless i ovulated really early i dont think i could be pg. Then, i did just come off the pill, so anything's possible, lol.


Thansk for the club wobbles :D :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey gaby, welcome to the club :hugs:

My name is Caroline, im 19 (20 in April) and currently TTC#1 with PCOS.
We have been TTC for 15 months and no lcuk as of yet but hoping soon.


----------



## gaby

good luck for this cycle arcanegirl :D

Forgive my ignorance, but what's pcos?


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://www.babyandbump.com/pcos-information-vt1584.html :wink:


----------



## gaby

thanks. i shall read that :)

*reads*

aw man, that sucks. lots of :hugs: for you. I'm sure you'll get pg soon though!


----------



## Wobbles

Well I belong to the 20's club :wave:

Me 26: OH 28

Started with what will - will! always though I was infertile :roll: 

Ectopic experience started at the end of February & my Levels were 0 at teh start of May - Been actively sending myself loopey since :D


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Im 20 other half is 24 finger cross we haeva new born in the new year !!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

:shock: 

Has he got his fingers crossed hun? :lol:


----------



## loulou1980

im jenny, im 26 hubby is 31.got three sprogs,been trying for number 4 since may,since then ive had a chemical and a Blighted Ovum. still trying to get our sticky


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Wobbles said:

> :shock:
> 
> Has he got his fingers crossed hun? :lol:

what u mean has he got his fingers cross ?


----------



## Wobbles

I thought he didn't want a lil one yet hun? Unless I've missed an update which is possible - I've missed loads lately! :D


----------



## KX

Fingers crossed for you all.xxx

I will be ttc no 2 next year, tried in November for 2 weeks-then realised I couldn't cope with another just yet so have kept my legs firmly closed since then :lol: 

I keep chopping and changing my mind :roll:


----------



## sophie

Good luck everyone! [-o< 
Im not TTC at the min, im 26 have had 2 m/c's this year 1 at 14 wks an 1 at 5 wks! We've been tryin for baby no 2 for around 2 yrs now!
Im leaving of TTC till mid of next year at the earliest!
xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Wobbles said:

> I thought he didn't want a lil one yet hun? Unless I've missed an update which is possible - I've missed loads lately! :D

well lets jsut say he said he was not sleeping with without a condom he lasted 2days without sex no jonny what doe sthat tel u ???


----------



## stephlw25

KX said:

> Fingers crossed for you all.xxx
> 
> I will be ttc no 2 next year, tried in November for 2 weeks-then realised I couldn't cope with another just yet so have kept my legs firmly closed since then :lol:
> 
> I keep chopping and changing my mind :roll:

LOL im exactly the same !! have decided to wait till next year now, maybe after jamie turns 2 !


----------



## Layla

HI, im layla and im an alcholic..opps wrong meeting ha ha! (sorry bas sense of humor)

im 29, married with 3 children, Charlie-Jane aged 8, Ethan aged 7 and Coby aged 1.

We are TTC for number 4! we have been since febuary. We caught in april but lost him in july, havnt been able to get pregnant since, it would seem that im not ovulateing! Seeing my consultant in March to hopefuly change all that though :D

xx


----------



## gaby

Hope you manage to get things sorted soon Layla. Good luck ttc :hugs:


----------



## KX

Fingers crossed for you Layla xxxx


----------



## Layla

Thanks!

Kx i cant belive your not TTC now :(

xx


----------



## Stef

Hello, I'm Stef

I'm 20 going on 21 this year and my OH is 23

We are currently TTC our first together as OH has a daughter from a previous relationship.

Unfortunately experienced a misscarrige November which keeps haunting me. 

I haven't got much else to say.

Fingers crossed that every one else gets BFPs soon.

x x x x


----------



## Trinity

Hi Stef

Sorry to hear about your m/c , fingers crossed for your bfp with loads of baby glue :D 

I am 26 and my oh is 33 and we are ttc our first baby. Neither of us have any from previous relationships. Been ttc for 7 months and nothing so far.

Good luck hun 
xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck with TTC guys!


----------



## mechelle81

Hi, my name is Mechelle and I'm 25 years old. My husband is 26 and we've been ttc since Oct 05 but no luck yet. We're getting very disheartened now and my jealous streak is awful, looking for other people to talk to so I can get supported through this as don't feel my friends and husband are very helpful.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Mechelle, Welcome to baby and Bump!
Weve been trying since Sept 05, so almost the same amount of time as you. :hugs:


----------



## Trinity

Hey Mechelle .. welcome to B&B

Me and OH have been ttc since August 06 so not as long as you but still very disheartening and frustrating already so can imagine how you must be feeling. 

Fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## lollypop1

Hi All
Im in the same boat, me and partner both 26, came off the pill Nov 05 and been trying ever since my heart wasnt in it at first, but it is now, my partner even more so deperately wants a child so fingers crossed for everyone [-o&lt; :sperm: XXXX


----------



## wannabmum

:hi: I'm Stacey, I'm 21 b 22 in Nov, OH will b 29 next month been ttc our first since Nov 04 no diagnosed fertility as yet hospital says unexplained infertility :dohh: but gonna do more tests, We engaged but I refuse to set date coz don't wanna get married whilst preg or wi baby fat wanna wear dress not tent :rofl:. Got step daughter from she 9 stays with us every weekend and school hols.

Stacey xx


----------



## Lemondrop

Hiya guys, im also Stacey, im 18 19 this year myself and OH have been ttc since last october


----------



## gemsey

Hello everyone,:hi: 

I have been looking at the forum for a while now and thought I would write abit about myself.

I am 26 and have been ttc since January 07.

I thought that I would finish my pill and be pregnant the month after!!!!! I waited a year from when I first started to get broody to make sure everything stayed ok with my OH and to make sure that I wasn't rushing things now I wish I had started earlier. My periods are really irregualr and so I never know when am ovulating. 

I never knew it would be so frustrating.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Gemsey

I'm from Chester where abouts are you? :D I live in Wrexham though.

Welcome to BabyandBump hun :hi: 

TTC is frustrating I hear from others girls on the pill that it can be more so in some cases.

Good luck for a speedy BFP

:headspin:


----------



## gemsey

Hello Wobbles,:hi: 

I am from Hoole but now live in Ellesmere Port (couldn't afford to buy in Chester) but still think of Chester as where I am from as I never go out in the Port and all my friends and family still there.

How about you?


Gemma x


----------



## Wobbles

Harsh prices huh - Same as would love to be in Chester but its too much price wise. We're ranting even thats a killer to the bank in Chester never mind buying there which will be looked into soon.

You should go introduce yourself hun let the girls say hi to you :D Most are blind it would seem ;)


----------



## mrscookie

Hey, Ive been here forever but I will post anyway lol
My name is Melanie, im almost 22, my husband Matthew is 23 almost 24(next week ha) and we are starting TTC start of august ish... depends on jobs really.... cuz im thinking of starting a new one. we shall see hmm :) 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danielle19

hi im danielle
im 19 and OH is 29
though he looks bout 17 lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to the Club danielle.
Not sure who else is in the 20s club actually lol


----------



## Trinity

Me !! Im 26 :D

DH is 34 though so he can go in the 30s club .. lol


----------



## DeeStar03

*Hey Guys!! Im new! and I def. belong in this club!! I'm Danielle from Connecticut and I'm 22 years old and my DH is 28  we've been TTC For 2 months now...  *


----------



## Tezzy

i forgot to say im in here tooo!


----------



## MommaRhyne

New here... I'm 24 (in one month) and working on TTC #2... hoping for blue


----------



## StirCrazy

:hi: Rhyne Welcome to BnB :headspin:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Rhyne

welcome to BabyandBump

:D


----------



## LauniBug

Me too me too!! :) I'm 21 (22 in 2 weeks) and my husband'll be 22 in 5 days.. been married almost 2 years, and TTC for about 2 months. 

I didn't know it could be so devastating to see AF while TTC! So much more goes into this than I first thought. I just wanna have a baby!


----------



## justjess

25 in a few weeks, married for almost 2 years, TTC for over a year. When's it my turn?! =0)


----------



## BabyD

Hi 

I am 27, hubby is 29. we have been trying for about 7 months and its starting to really upset me. We havent told anyone we are trying although in this time 4 friends have told us they are pregnant (2 were planed). i am taking pregnacare tablets, have hubby on zinc tablets. Also i had suspected Endometirosis when i was younger the doctors didnt find anything so i dont know why we are having so much trouble. i saw my doctor a few weeks ago and she said they wouldnt help unless we had been trying for 2 years.

can anyone give me any tips or advice? i am sure we have done all we can and its just a matter of keep trying but thought i would ask anyway.


----------



## Kelly_A

I'm 24, DF is 23 (we both have yet to have our b'days this year) and were TTC #1. This is cycle 1. Stopped the pill at the end of Aug (22nd) so here's hopping!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Kris&Chuck

Hi ya'll! I'm 25 and DH is 22. We've been TTC #1 for a little over a year now with no success. I got on the pill for a few months to regulate my period so we could chart our ovulation. I've been off of it a month now, so we are both keeping our fingers crossed. In the last 2 months, 2 of my very close friends have announced they are expecting, so I'm in desperate need of support and advice from others in my position! 

~Kristina :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. G

Hello all I am 24 will be 25 in March. DH and I have been married 2 1/2 years. We are TTC #1 have been TTC since our chemical pregnancy 3 years ago. (struck us with baby fever) have had no luck. Attempted IUI a few times and have now moved on to IVF. This will be our first attempt at IVF and are hoping it is successful. :hi:


----------



## Tezzy

hello!!!!!

good luck TTC!!!


----------



## shawl0528

Hi Everyone...

I've posted a couple of times, but not in this group (I don't think). Just wanted to introduce myself. I am 25, hubby is 26, married for 2 and a half years, and TTC #1! This is month #2 of TTC, but month one was just a shot in the dark! Now I know (at least a little) about what I'm doing! Good luck to all!!! Oh yeah, I am totally clueless about some of the abbreviations on here....haha!


----------



## rfjohnso

My name is Robin. I am 26 years old and my husband is 24. We are ttc our first child. I am a teacher in Florida and my husband works at a boat company. We are hoping and trying to plan to have the baby in June or July so that I don't have to take anytime off of work. My friend Ashley who is pregnant recommended this website.:hi:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Robin

Welcome to BabyandBump

Wishing you luck TTC

Maybe pop an intro here not all of the girls (not TTCing) get to read these sections so they can say hi to you in this section:
https://www.babyandbump.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## suzan

Hi all!!!!

My name is Suzan, and I am 25 yrs old. I am ttc #1 after a miscarriage I gad @ 9weeks. I had to do D&C and had the baby removed as I wasnt spotting blod. And yes, it is so hard to deal with it, though also I cannot stop thinking about it and I just doont know how to entertain myself coz I read and hear that it makes it more difficult to conceive when u think about it all the time!

Anyway, it's been 2 months since that ugly time, and now we are ttc again. We started since August, but didnt get preg. Now, Sept, I am almost reaching my fertile days and can't wait to make it happen, and hope to get my BFP AGAIN!!!! 

I have bought ovulation sticks, and I am also charting my ovulation information as to know when I ovulate. 

I will be reading experiences and will give update on anything happening to me.

By the way, has anyone tried the "Sperms meet egg plan"? I wana try it.. Well, I think I am coz we started with it today!!

Anyway, baby dust to all of us and wish u the best.

Suzan


----------



## strawberry199

Dear all,
I'm now 24 and Hubby is 29. We are ttc since2 months ago..
hopefully, i could able to be PG in this year....
:)


----------



## scotchbonnet

Thouught I'd pop in here and install myself!:rofl:

I'm 29 and my husband is 47. We've started to TTC for our first child together. 

And I'm excited!!:headspin::headspin:


----------



## FinlaysMummy

Hi

I'm Mel

I'm 24, my other half is also 24, we have a son already who is two and we have just started trying (literally yesterday!!) for our second baby! 

It's all very exciting!

Finlay my son was a happy accident after missing my pill for a couple of days, but knowing my luck it will take me forever with this one because I'm actually trying!! Anyone else in the same boat?

x x :headspin:


----------



## FinlaysMummy

Hi Susan

I've just read your message, I had a miscarriage before my son, it absolutely destroyed me at the time, but keep your chin up cos it made my son even more speciall! 

I'm now trying for the next one, fingers crossed, eh?!

Good luck girl!


----------



## bambikate

Hi ladies! I'm 22 my hubby is 24 TTC our first baby. Came off birth cintrol a few months ago, been charting my BBT & CM for a couple of months. This is our first month TTC. Helooooo everyone!


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hi all!! *waves* :hi: i'm 22, my husband is 31 and we are TTC #2. We have been trying since March 2007 so 7 months now with no luck (yet). We have been married for over a year now and we have a 10 month old son called Lennon. We got pregnant the first time we tried with him so I was hoping i'd get caught out first time as well!! I am a model and stay at home mummy and my husband is a mechanical engineer for a BIG company


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck TTC #2 Nat

:D

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/446c41d9178165.gif
For all! x


----------



## FinlaysMummy

Hi Nat - I'm on with TTC our second too - he's two now. It's our 1st month TTC so we'll have to see how it goes! I'm 24 and so is my other half, from West Yorkshire x x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome :hi:


----------



## HAYS

Hi Im Hayley, im 22 and been married to my partner for 2months!

We are on our 2nd month of TTC, feeling doubtful tho this month!

Ive always been very very maternal,and we both finally agreed to start TTC, so as you can imagine I was over the moon!!

Last month (first month of TTC) I wound myself up sooo much that the evil AF arrived 2 days early!!

I want this sooo much, but I tend to get very impatient!

Would be good to chat to you all, lots of babydust to everyone

xx:crib:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome Hayley :D

Where in East Sussex are you? I use to live in Eastbourne


----------



## HAYS

Im in Heathfield, 20mins from eastbourne!!

we go to eastbourne all the time!!! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Neve been to Heathfield lol, but i do know of it :D

I miss the beaches, even if they are full of pebbles.
City life is so different but i wouldnt leave here either lol!


----------



## poppy

Hello Hays! I'm Poppy. Welcome to B&B.


I hope you get your BFP soon!:crib:


The 2ww really sucks!

Baby dust for us all!:dust:


----------



## Honeypie

Hi im Mel currently ttc numbr 2. Im 20 years old and have been trying for 4 months now, had a chemical pregnancy day befor emmy b'day on 24th august :)


----------



## Mynxie

welcome to the forum, sorry to learn of your loss. Wishing you luck for a BFP


----------



## Helen_26

Hi I'm Hellen. I'm 26 and have been married to Stuart since Sept 2006.
I came off the pill in Oct 06 and am ttc baby #1. I found out at the begining of the year that I have pco's but not the syndrome. I have really irregular AF's (only had 3 since coming off the pill). Have been on the waiting list to see a Gyno since May. I did see a gyno, but had a bad experience so am on the waiting list to see another.
Good luck to all of you
:dust:


----------



## babe2ooo

Hey my names Laura and i'm 19 and will be 20 in Jan, my oh is 27, he already has a child that lives with us as his monther is no longer with us, i have been with my OH for just over a yr and a few months ago we decied we were ttc,i have only been off the pill for a little over a week but i really hope i get pregant soon, I feel so much better about coming on here and reading what other people have 2 say it helps alot,

any way wanted 2 say hi so hi


----------



## Mynxie

Hiya

welcome to baby and bump xx


----------



## babe2ooo

Hey,

i have a question how soon can u know that you are pregant? can it be within a few days that u start feeling different or not???


----------



## Clarice

Hi I'm Clarice,

I'm 23 and Married, hubby is 29, been ttc for a few months now. 12dpo, no AF, Negative HPT, s in the waiting game again.

Good luck to everyone!!

xx


----------



## Elaine

Hi All, I'm Elaine. Not too sure if I belong in this forum you're all in your early 20's while I'll be hitting the big 3 0 in Feb (but I try not to think about it!). Me and my OH have been trying for 5 months now so hopefully we'll have good news soon.

Good Luck to everyone :)


----------



## cmc0616

Hi I'm Chrissy and I'm 26. This is mine and my hubby's 1st TTC. We've been trying since August. :)


----------



## Carolina

Hi ieveryone! im 25 and my oh is 26. weve been living together for 4 years. This will/would be our 1st child! I came off the pill 3 months ago but got my period straight away lol! This is our first month ttc. I wanted to give my body time to adjust to not being on the pill. I have also stopped smoking which is making me a bit irritable!lol


----------



## Samanthajane7

Hi everybody, Im SJ, 26 and my H and I have been ttc for 2 months now, we got wed in July this year.


----------



## cheryl

Hi i am 23 years old My boyfriend is 24, we have a daughter age 7 and a son age 5 and i ttc again we would love another one. 
I am about 3 days from taking a hpt. I have been trying for about 6 months now.
I was 15 when i had my daughter.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## dakini

I am 29 and a half (almost) and am in cycle #2 of ttc #1. My husband and are were married almost a year ago (Nov 4) and we'd been together for 12 years 2 days before we exchanged vows. We recently decided to give it a go, and I'm watching the calendar all the time to see what's up, when I should test...It's a scary yet exciting time...all I keep thinking about is...am i now? What about now? And then on the other side...I'm not really ready. Will I be a good mother? 

I'm just a mess, what can I say. :dohh:

So I am just starting on the exciting and frustrating journey of ttc. It'll be a rollercoater on both sides...but seriously, am looking forward to it.


----------



## hannahnlauren

we are hannah and lauren
we are 17 and 19 and we are ttc we are meeting our proposed donor for the first time nxt week but keeping our options open.


----------



## xrachelxb

Hi, I'm Rachel 20 n ma partner of 2 years is 31. After a year of TTC I fell pregnant, however in August 2007 I had to have a late termination at 6 months as our baby boy (sean) had severe problems- his brain had stopped growing very early on and parts such as the cerebellum had failed to grow :-( 

We was told he would have constant seizures, and basically be a "vegetable" and we would probably lose him shortly after birth. It was an extremely hard decisson to make, but we had to do what was best for Sean. I still had to go through labour, but at least we got to hold him and spend time with him afterwards. We haven't been offered a reason why this happened which is hard to deal with, and tests all came back fine for chromosone counts and gene tests. We have been told it was extremely rare and that Sean may have suffered an early stroke or blood clot :-(

I had Sean on the 13th August, 5 weeks later my period returned and has been normal since, so we have began TTC again  Me and my partner both want a baby and as sure as I am that I want to concieve again, I know once I do I'm gunna be a nervous wreck!! So far, 2 months of trying- my next periods due on the 13th november, and I've just ovulated so fingers crossed!

Rachel xx


----------



## MrsTaylorUSMC

I am ashley (21) and my husband is (20) we have been married for almost a year, and just this month we have started trying for our first baby. We only have three months, I hate it. He is deploying soon, and will be gone a year. BOO!! So we are hoping it will happen before hand.


----------



## Tiffers

Hello! My name is Tiffany I am 21 and my DH is 22. We have been married for 2 years on November 12, and this is our first month trying to conceive. I am on day 27 of my 29 day cycle, 13 DPO. I am WAAAYY to nervous for my own good. I want to be pregnant so bad I think that I have started making up my own pregnancy symptoms.. " I think I read if your big toe turns red you are pregnant..." or something like that... ;) 

Wish me lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## justme00

Hi I'm new here. We got married three years ago and have been "trying" ever since. I'm 27 and he is 25. We haven't tried any opk yet but I have been tracking my cycles. I'm somewhat underweight so I've been trying to put the pounds on hoping it will help our chances. :hi::


----------



## michie

hi, im 27, dp23(toyboy!), ttc #2, 1st day of last period was 17th oct, had mirena removed on 26th oct, ovulated yesterday 4th nov, so fingers crossed!!! knew i OV because of the cramps for 20 mins like period pain, plus the timing in my cycle was spot on! i hope it works first time. cant wait to be pg! i think im imagining feeling quesy already haha!!


----------



## monique

my name is monique am 22 y/o and we are cuurently TTC for baby # 2 we have a son already he is 16 month old and now we are ready fro # 2:hi:


----------



## Regina

I'm Regina (24) and my DH (24) and I have been married 4.5 years and are TTC#1...


----------



## *babydust*

im lisa,23,started ttc bubba no#1 with my fella last month.hoping it will be my month this month :baby:


----------



## browngirl

Im new here. Im 19 and my husband is 28 (29 a week from tomorrow). We have been ttc for about two months now and havent had any luck yet.


----------



## sophie c

im sophie, im 18 and my fiance of 2 years is 22 and we were only trying for a month and caught straight away, last week i lost my first baby (peanut) to misscarriage at 5 weeks :(

hopefully next time i will be successful! :D

sophie x x


----------



## gsc1984

I'm Gem I'm 23 and my partner is 28 we've been having unprotected sex since decemeber but had no luck.


----------



## Hope2BeAmommy

Im 22 (23 in January), hubby is 25...we have been married for a little over 2 years and just started TTC for #1 this month. AF is due on 11/22, I tested this morning because I couldn't stand it...BFN :( Hoping it is just too early...will test again on 11/22...WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## *babydust*

im lisa 23,been with my fella martin for 4 1/2 years.this is our 1st month ttc,and its really stressfull,hoping af doesnt come,i dont no how all you girls cope month after month (im sure ill soon no how myself)
already had one negative test this week.:cry:
testing again in a weeks time :thumbup:
:af:


----------



## *babydust*

Hope2BeAmommy said:


> Im 22 (23 in January), hubby is 25...we have been married for a little over 2 years and just started TTC for #1 this month. AF is due on 11/22, I tested this morning because I couldn't stand it...BFN :( Hoping it is just too early...will test again on 11/22...WISH ME LUCK!!

good luck and babydust your way


----------



## Jojo

I'm 27 and will be starting TTC as soon as my cycle returns having come off the pill. Also have PCOS so fingers crossed!


----------



## Pearl

Oh I didnt join the club yet, well here goes ;) ...

Im 19 , hubby is 23, this was our first month TTC and now its the second cycle, im hoping our blessing will come to us this time :cloud9:

I didnt know getting pregnant was so hard ... but like my friend told me , its just gotta be the right time ... thats the right environment in your body to make ur egg perfect and then the sperm has to be perfect etc.

Im gonna try to start eating more healthy foods etc to contribute to the 'perfectness' :D... oh and btw ladies, i hope you are all taking _pregnacare_ or sumin similar, even though you are TTC its still good to take before you get pg to prepare the body etc.

Good Luck all :)


----------



## avistar

Hello everyone,

My husband (25) and I (24) have been attentively ttc for 4 months now. After getting BFN over and over again, we are trying to be relaxed and hopeful that it will happen fairly soon.

AF got me on 11/23 but has ended already, whoo hoo! My cycles seem to becoming more regulated, so I am anxiously awaiting to O for December. I am going to get some ovulation tests and see how they help.

Best of luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

I just posted an intro but I will post here as well
I am 20 and so is my husband we are going to TTC around April for the first time.


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm new here so, hi :hi:

I'm 23 and my husband is 21. We got married on 2nd Nov this year, but we have been TTC since September. I came off of the pill back in July.

Here's hoping for a lovely XMAS present.....


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to the 20's club guys :hi:


----------



## Pearl

AutumnSky said:


> I'm new here so, hi :hi:
> 
> I'm 23 and my husband is 21. We got married on 2nd Nov this year, but we have been TTC since September. I came off of the pill back in July.
> 
> Here's hoping for a lovely XMAS present.....

aww welcome
wishing us all good luck this time round !


----------



## keelykat

Hi :blush:we're not actually trying to conceive untill just after xmas, but i've been getting so excited and really wanted to start reading up on tips and info! 

I'm Keely, 23 and live in the UK (west mids)...I got married last year (July) and have been feeling broody for ages! 

None of my friends are at the settling down stage and having kids, so don't realy have many other females to talk to apart fom my mom and sister. 

Keely.


----------



## mommyandbaby

:hi: I'm Stephanie I'm 20, My husband Josh is 22. 
I have two children already, Hailey & Aspen. I have had one miscarriage.
Were trying for baby #3. 
We have been trying for 3 month's almost 4 now. DH has low sperm count, And I have HPV & cervical cancer. But have been giving the OK to TTC! Thank god the laser treatment works... 

Good luck ladies and welcome to BnB..


----------



## hayley352

hello my name is hayley and im 25, came of the pill in september but having prbs with my cycles they are 45 days each time, think its due to the bill, the doc is sending me for blood tests to make sure my hormone levels are ok. he has worried me abit...anyone else in this situtation?


----------



## faith_may

Hi, I'm Faith, I'm 24 and I'm TTC my first baby


----------



## danielle19

good luck to all ttc xxx


----------



## chrissymay

Hi im 22 and my partners 20 were trying for are first baby and im so excited im also kinda scared thinking it wont happen, i know it takes a while and ive only just come of the pill but fingers crossed it'll happen. so if any1's got any advice id rerally appreciate it. thank you chrissy x


----------



## bambikate

Hi, I'm 22, hubby is 24, we are the only ones out of our friends who are married and wanting to settle down right now so it's great to chat to like minded people of a similar age to talk TTC and babies!!!  baby dust to everyone! x x


----------



## BabyWanted20

Hi everyone.

I'm 21 & DP is 27. We're TTC our first earth angel together. We have an angel in heaven whom we named Noah (I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks pregnant in April). DP has a son from a previous relationship named Joshua & he is 9 years old.

We started TTC in November 06 and got pregnant in Feb 07 and now we're almost 8 months out from my miscarriage and we're still ttc so if we haven't gotten pregnant by the new year we're going to go to the doctors so we can make sure everything is ok with the both of us.


----------



## keelykat

bambikate said:


> Hi, I'm 22, hubby is 24, we are the only ones out of our friends who are married and wanting to settle down right now so it's great to chat to like minded people of a similar age to talk TTC and babies!!!  baby dust to everyone! x x

Hi! :hi:nice to meet some people around my age on here too! 

keely.


----------



## kate3234

Hi all,

I'm Kate and i'm 24, we have been TTC since our loss in Sept 07. Hoping that this month has better news as i've been going crazy with all the testing and stuff!. 

Good luck to everyone whose TTC. 

Lets hope we all get the xmas present we want :baby:

xXx


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hi :hi:

I'm 23 (24 in Feb 08), OH is 33.

Took last pill 19 Oct 07 and had first "non-pill period" 19 Nov 07. Got fingers crossed for BFP before Xmas, but at the same time I'm telling myself it wont happen (mainly so I don't get my hopes up too much).


----------



## faith_may

kimmyjane84 said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I'm 23 (24 in Feb 08), OH is 33.
> 
> Took last pill 19 Oct 07 and had first "non-pill period" 19 Nov 07. Got fingers crossed for BFP before Xmas, but at the same time I'm telling myself it wont happen (mainly so I don't get my hopes up too much).

Hi, welcome


----------



## bambikate

keelykat said:


> Hi! :hi:nice to meet some people around my age on here too!
> 
> keely.

Hi Keely!!!! Good Luck TTC x x


----------



## diva4180

Hello....I'm new here, just joined the forum about 2 days ago.....I'm 27, hubby is 30 and we have one 5 yr old and TTC#2! :)


----------



## faith_may

diva4180 said:


> Hello....I'm new here, just joined the forum about 2 days ago.....I'm 27, hubby is 30 and we have one 5 yr old and TTC#2! :)

Welcome and good TTC #2


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Can I join you girls? I'm Nat, 22, married with a 1 year old son and TTC #2 since March 2007. Baby dust to all :baby:


----------



## dakini

Welcome to B&B!


----------



## faith_may

Yummy Mummy Nat said:


> Can I join you girls? I'm Nat, 22, married with a 1 year old son and TTC #2 since March 2007. Baby dust to all :baby:

Welcome and good TTC #2


----------



## Arcanegirl

Course you can join us Nat :D


----------



## NeyNey

Well I'm 29 in January, DH is 28. We have been trying a little over two years now (Sept 2005). Still trying for a little one that sticks....I have a subseptate uterus and low ovulation levels. - still waiting on specialists appointment.

We're from Australia, although my husband is American, from Texas. 

Yup...thats about it


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hiya hun :hi: :hugs: I hope you get your much deserved BFP VERY soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks hun :hugs: hope you get your BFP #2 soon too :D


----------



## clb1982

Hi 

just wondered if i could join your group as new to this site. I am 25 and BF 25 we are getting married summer 2009 but have decided we cant wait that long to start ttc #1. Neither of us have any children and I came of bcp july 07. Af has not been as r5egular as it has been in the past as I suffer from depression which is quite bad at the mo.

cd since July have been 28days, 25days 26days 25days and 29 days. I normally get swollen sore boobs which are killing me at the mo and I felt ov pain this month cd 13. I am cd 23 today so af due xmas day onwards. However I have my fingers crossed that Santa gives me the only thing I want for Christmas this year. 

Its been a really bad year for both me and bf so Im hoping 2008 will be better. A BFP would be the most amazing start to the new year :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Of course you can :hi:


----------



## loopylew

hiya

Can i join the thread, been on bandb since Nov 07, still ttc.
Think i should be in this group as i'm 27, DH is 34 though so going my age not his. DH already has a 5 year old litle girl from a previous relationship but we're ttc#1.
Came off bcp in Sept 07, cycles all over the place 36, 24 then 34 days. Last AF was also only 2 and half days long.
Good luck everyone 
Andrea


----------



## polo_princess

thought id add a lil bit about me ...

my names holly and im 21, my OH carl is 32, weve only been together properly for 4 months now, but the story is a whole lot longer, and dead romantic lol

We're from Hertfordshire, we both work for Renault, im a service advisor and he's an RTE ( tehcnical name for chief mechanic lol) .... 

This is our first cycle of TTC, AF id due on Jan 6th so fingers crossed for a new year suprise :)


----------



## dakini

Welcome to B&B!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## jewel02

Hello! Mind if I join you ladies? I'm 24, will be 25 in March, bf is 24 also. We lost our first baby in April of this year after only 6 wks 4 days but feel it's a good time to try again. I'm hoping this one will happen soon as I'm totally impatient. lol Our first one was a surprise, so definitely not used to this whole "trying" thing. :rolleyes: Nice to meet everyone and good luck to us all!


----------



## lilmumma

sorry to intrude, but i started reading from the front, and it's extremely hopeful, the amount of ladies who have said theyre TTC and have now either ogt a ticker going or have a child :)

https://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p272/ttclittlelarson/BabyDust2sq.giffor everyone x


----------



## codiontour

I am always a lurker but finally registered! My DH and I decided to start trying last month, no luck but ready for the new cycle to begin!... Today was day 14 of my 2WW and af greeted me AS USUAL nice and early:dohh:

Anywho, I am 24, my DH is 28, and we are from the U.S. but currently living in Germany. We have been married for 1 1/2 years and cannot wait to get a BFP:baby:!

Look forward to talking to you all!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome Everyone :dust:


----------



## ThatGirl

Hello i am 17 , 18 in 18 days woopie :) TTC Number one :) x


----------



## CherryBlossom

i'm 18, 19 in march ttc our first.


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Heidi21

Halloo !!
I'm Heidi, I'm 20, and I'm based in crummy crummy leicester. Me and the BF have been together for absolutely ages! bout 5 years i think now. We've been TTC on and off for most of that time, but I get fed up and give up completely!
I have PCOS, have had since around 14, put on pill, usual regime, GP knew nothing about it. When I reached 18 i was put on Metformin and told to go back to the hospital in 6 months time (typical leicester, kept having appointments cancelled) so gave up, now I've decided it's time, and I'm as ready as I'm ever gonna be! BlahBlahBlah

Soooo i feel that this journey could be a long stressy one.

I'm a student at the min, studying HND in Travel and Tourism Management, being a student, naturally makes me the slackest person in Leicester. I also work for Expedia.co.uk.

I LOVE animals, I have 4 canine daughters, 2 kitties, 2 bunnies and a guinea pig.

We bought a house just over a year ago...and i've still not finished unpacking - whoops...

erm...i think i've just actually told you all my life story!! sorry!

So, can a join this sexy group please?? Think I may need all the support i can get and I want to help everyone else!

H xx

i'm so in love with smilies
:muaha::cloud9::headspin::plane::boat::devil::shipw::ninja::hangwashing::sex:

hehe


----------



## Samo

Welcome Heidi :D. I'm Cindy, 21, and i love animals too <3 have a little boy doggy dog myself who i adore! good luck TTC!~


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to the club girls :D


----------



## CherryBlossom

welcome Heidi

i have a cat Jd

and six ferrets Scrat(mummy) Polo(daddy) Brusier, Jelly, Bean & Rut (the kidz)

i love them they are my lil bubs


----------



## polo_princess

Awwww dont talk about kittys, i had a gorgeous tabby kitten called tilly but when i had to leave my fella i couldnt take her with me!! i miss her :(


----------



## candice123

hello? Can anyone join in this conversation?


----------



## Heidi21

awww, i've never had a ferret, i want one sooo bad!! but i think i've got enough animals. 4 dogs is hard work, especially when we are thinking of having a babeh!!!

My dogs are my life! I've got a jack russell [tess], a springer spaniel [millie], a german shepherd [pippa] and a rottie x labrador [bonnie]. I've used all my baby girl names on my baby girls lol!! So if I have a girl i need to be creative!!

xxxx

*hugs*
:happydance:


----------



## dakini

candice123 said:


> hello? Can anyone join in this conversation?

Yep, anyone can join! Welcome to B&B!


----------



## CherryBlossom

JD was like a baby when he was small we rescued him as a kitten and i dont think he was proply weened he used to have toilet trouble and we had to wipe his bum with a wet wipe lol he loves kisses and cuddles he actully comes up to u and jumps up u to get some lovin lol

the ferrets r wicked they r into everything and they do a funky dance when they r excited but the bloody buggers bite sometimes once Scrat (mummy) bit me on the boob (dont ask how she got down my top) lol but they r lovley and i love them all sooooooo much


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## NeyNey

I have three maltese X bichons.....adorable babies
The youngest if the pup - she's only about 4 months old...
and still in the "baby" stage..


----------



## keelykat

Aaww while we are on the subject of pets-we've got two cats, a hamster and tropical fish! The cats are my babies till i get a real one.....nah they'll always be my babies really! love them to bits.

keely.


----------



## Heidi21

Pets r the best!!! Though I'm not too keen on spending £50 a month on dog food. gah! Greedy Sods!!!

My youngest doggy is around 6 months. She's the cutest, loves to roll around the living room floor, making really strange noises... 

:rofl:


----------



## codiontour

keelykat said:


> Aaww while we are on the subject of pets-we've got two cats, a hamster and tropical fish! The cats are my babies till i get a real one.....nah they'll always be my babies really! love them to bits.
> 
> keely.

LOL, we have a hamster too, people make fun of us bc we are adults with no kids and own a hamster!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have a hamster too :lol:

Also a dog, cat and guinea pig.


----------



## wishes

Hello everyone! :hi:

Im 26 hubby 27... i love the fact we can all come here and share the craziness! :wacko::happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome :hi:


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome Wishes!! :wave:


----------



## faith_may

welcome


----------



## chefamy1122

I am 28, my husband is 31. We have been together for about 12 years, been married 4. We have been TTC for over 2 years, but have gotten "serious" about it within the last couple of months. I guess I was hoping I would be able to get pregnant without the help of fertility drugs, charting ovulation, and all the fun things that go along with infertility issues. Boy, was I wrong! 

I am so thankful to have found this website. After reading several posts, I feel as if I can relate to most of you better than I can relate to some of my closest friends.


----------



## NeyNey

Awwww chef....I'm glad you found us too
:hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Hi

I'm 24 and my husband is 30.

We got married in October 2007 and I came off of my pill, Cerazette on 1st January as my husband and I are try to conceive our first child. 

Still waiting for first period since coming off the pill.


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## dreamer

I think I'm in this club...only just though:blush:

I'm 29 ( 30 in May), my husband is 34 and we are ttc our first baby we've only just started looking into it to be honest


----------



## CherryBlossom

welcome dreamer xxx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey there, hubby & I are both 29 and we've been TTC for six months now. I promised when we started out that I wouldn't obsess about a baby and we wouldn't change things. How naive was I?! 

I'm just about three or four dpo and I've convinced myself that this is our month. But then I convinced myself that last month was our month as well lol!


----------



## skysheena

Hey I'm Sheena and I'm 23. I'll be 24 in March and I'm hoping to be pregnant before then! I got off the pill in June and since then I've had very irregular periods. My last one was exactly 1 month late, so I'm having a hard time trying to figure out when I'm ovulating. I think I just had some implantation bleeding though! YOOHOO!


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome guys!!!! Good luck


----------



## shadowsilk

Hi I'm rachel. I'm 20.
I dont actively try to conceive. It makes it hard I just stop using birht control and see what happens LOL
anyways.
i'm MAYBE pregnant with #3


----------



## Arcanegirl

welcome :hi:


----------



## ~*Tel*~

Hi Im Teleitha from Gold Coast Australia.

Im 24 and DH is 29 and we been ttc #1 since 2005.

Its been made hard as my husband has almost no viable sperm due to an operation he had as a child and I have PCOS and a tilted uterus.

We start ICIS in June. And fingers crossed it works!


----------



## CherryBlossom

Hi hunny and welcome to B&B we will keep our fingers crossed for u both too xxx


----------



## NeyNey

~*Tel*~ said:


> Hi Im Teleitha from Gold Coast Australia.
> 
> Im 24 and DH is 29 and we been ttc #1 since 2005.
> 
> Its been made hard as my husband has almost no viable sperm due to an operation he had as a child and I have PCOS and a tilted uterus.
> 
> We start ICIS in June. And fingers crossed it works!

another aussie!!
And we've also been trying since sept 2005 - eerie!
Welcome hun, best of luck


----------



## shadowsilk

Okay well. I guess I'm no longer TTC because the hubby wants to wait.


----------



## BleedingPink

I'm Sarah, from Georgia, USA.
I'm 23 and TTC #2.


----------



## faith_may

Welcome Sarah and good luck


----------



## **angel**

*hiya im kerry 22 from cornwall been ttc since jan 06 it took us 13 months 2 fall preg but we sadly m/c so we r now casually ttc also waitin 4 an appointment from fertility/gyne appointment xx*


----------



## Annah

Hello Everyone, 

My name is Annah, i'm 25 and dh is 33. We've been ttc for 4 years now. I live in British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## CherryBlossom

welcome and good luck girls xxx


----------



## PinkPiglet

Hi I am 22 & my hubby is 26 in 2 weeks! We live in Warwickshire. We havent come to a decision as to whether we are going to TTC yet.... just lots of talking at the mo! As always hubby is worried about money, but can you EVER afford a little one?! I dont think you can!! 

Good luck to all TTC, I'll keep you updated! 

Kayleigh xx


----------



## CherryBlossom

welcome and good luck xxx


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Everyone.

I am 27 and my husband is 36. I am originally from Southern California but now we live in beautiful Alaska. We have been married since 9/22/2001 and have been TTC since 12/06. (We tried before that but after being diagnosed with PCOS, I took a break for a bit.) 

I have a doctor's appointment on Wed to see if I can get my periods regulated! Please wish me luck. I hope to make lots of friends here!

Sarah


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to the club guys :hi:


----------



## wishes

PinkPiglet said:


> can you EVER afford a little one?! I dont think you can!!

NO! :dohh: You can never afford a little one on paper... but people everywhere manage, its like magic! :winkwink:

Welcome all!! :hi:


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Helen_26

https://img244.imageshack.us/img244/9196/glitteryourway9e8d0447rm3.gif

Hello to all the newbies. Good luck for your journey


----------



## ThatGirl

welcome everyone x


----------



## genkigemini

I have a question for the board members in your late 20's. Do any of you get told that you still have plenty of time to have a baby and not to worry?

I am currently 27 but my hubby is 36 so I am concerned about having a child soon. Anyone else in the same boat? (Sometimes I wish people who do not understand having to TTC would shut up. :dohh:)


----------



## chefamy1122

genkigemini-- I get that ALL the time.... 99.9 percent of the time from people that already have children. I am 28, hubby is 31.


----------



## genkigemini

Exactly!!!! :hissy:

Just glad to know that other people are annoyed by it too! Thanks for jumping in. I am one of those people who just feels better about things knowing that I am not alone.

(It also doesn't help that I live in Alaska which is land of the 14 year old pregnant girl. - I am a manager at McDonalds and 3 of my 16 year old girls are mothers. :dohh:)


----------



## chefamy1122

trust me sweetie you are definitely not alone. I feel that way sometimes too b/c almost all of my friends/cousins have at least 1 child already, and they mean well when they tell me "oh you have plenty of time" but it still hurts


----------



## Arcanegirl

I get told the same aswell, im 20 but my OH is 32


----------



## HarvysWifey

Hello ladies! I'm Amy, 26 years old. DH and I have been TTC our first together for years (Almost 4).


----------



## GemmaClare

Hi, I'm 20 and my OH is 22, we're currently TTC #1 only since Xmas. Looking forward to being able to talk to you ladies :)


----------



## Helen_26

genkigemini said:


> I have a question for the board members in your late 20's. Do any of you get told that you still have plenty of time to have a baby and not to worry?
> 
> I am currently 27 but my hubby is 36 so I am concerned about having a child soon. Anyone else in the same boat? (Sometimes I wish people who do not understand having to TTC would shut up. :dohh:)

I get told that too. I'm 26 and what with the PCOS and my hubby's diabetes I know things could take years to happen. And it does usually tend to be from people who have 1 or 2 children already.


----------



## Helen_26

Welcome Harvyswifey and GemmaClare.


----------



## Belle

Hi i'm 22 and i'm trying for baby number 2!! This is my 1st month trying and i conceived my 1st in january so keeping my fingers crossed!! x


----------



## Chellebelle

Oooh, just noticed this bit... I am 24 (25 in June) and OH is 39... but a young 39 :blush:

We have been together 7 years and TTC for 2 - almost 3 years for our 1st. I have PCOS and a blocked tube and OH has a slightly low sperm count. 

:dust:


----------



## SJK

Hi everyone, 
Im a new member, ttc number 2, and was just wondering, 
how do you start your chart ?! 
many thanks :blush: xx


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Tink1o5

Im Erika and Im 18 , and im TTC #1 w/my OH who is 20/21 in july


----------



## fairycake1

Hi! 

I'm Sarah - I'm 27 and ttc #1 with DH Gary who is 30.


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Minky28

Hi all, totally new to this TTC malarkey and this forum.

I'm Lynn, I'm 27 and my OH is 35. We've been trying for 4 months now, this is my 2nd (I'm mum of an 8yr old) but his 1st so we're really keen for it to happen.

Must say, I've found it quite rough so far. It's so disappointing when AF appears. I get my hopes up so much then AF arrives and I end up feeling very down. I'm feeling particularly low this month tbh, AF is due Wednesday but I really don't think I'm pg. Keep looking for signs that I'm pg, like I had a pinkish discharge this month for 2 days, and it's driving me to distraction. Thought if I at least find somewhere like this to vent then I'd cope a little better :)


----------



## sandrass

Im 21. First month trying...wish me luck!


----------



## Katrin1212

Hello :hi:

I am 24, my hubby is 35... Had our 6th MC Jan 28, now putting our minds into TTC again...

Good luck to all the ladies who are TTC this year

Katrina


----------



## LouiseClare

Hi, my name is Louise, I'm 29 next month, my partner is Dave who is 33. We've only just started TTC. I've just come off Cerazette which I have been on for 18 months, I was on Microgeon for 9 years before that, so I know I could be in for a long wait but fingers crossed it won't be too long.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Arcanegirl said:


> My name is Caroline, im 19 (20 in April) and currently TTC#1 with PCOS.
> We have been TTC for 15 months and no lcuk as of yet but hoping soon.

My profile seems a bit old so ill update,

Im now 20 (21 in April) still TTC#1 for 29 months with no explainations as to why its taking so long (unexplained infertility)


----------



## Annie79

Hi, I am Annie, and I am 28 years of age. My husband and I are trying to conceive for the past 4 months. No luck yet, but not going to worry just yet!

I do have tons of questions, which I hope you girls can help with! I have posted one already in the TTC forum. Can't wait to get some feedback.

OK! Good luck everyone!


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi!
I'm 25 and DH is 32. We've been TTC for 3 months. This is our 4th attempt...and I'm hopeful!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hello! I'm Kris. We're getting out crap together before we TTC again.

I just started charting this month so I'm used to it once we jump back into it and it's been interesting. I'm starting to make heads or tails of it though (a little...)

This would be #1 for my fiancee and I. We plan on TTC again before I turn 19 this June. I'm so excited! wee!:headspin:


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## fein&waiting

hey guys, been a lurker for a while but finally joined! makes the waiting easier! I'm Nat, 24 and DH is turning 25 next month. Been ttc for over a year since coming off BCP but nothing so far. so finally invested in CB digital monitor and was so happy to see i'm def ovulating (last week), almost felt like i was getting a BFP i was that happy, hehe


----------



## fein&waiting

ooh yay, sorry for posting twice but just saw the smilies section :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

Hi! Welcome to the board. Good luck TTC and I LOVE your avatar!!! Sooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome and good luck


----------



## fein&waiting

lol, thanks, almost couldn't have it cos the file size was so huge! had to download a program and spent ages resizing it :lol:


----------



## casey

I am 21 and so is my husband. We just started ttc our #1. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome Casey


----------



## fein&waiting

:hi::hi:


----------



## casey

Thank you! This seems like a great group.


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi I'm under 20 as is my boyfriend and we've been trying to conceive number 1 since the beginning of this year.


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello and welcome to B&B


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## LaurenBabes:)

Hiyah, I'm 18, nearly 19 and TTC #1 with my boyfriend of 4 years :)

xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Little bit of background....

Joined here for some support....kept passing and have finally registered!! 

Been wanting a baby for about 4 years now....was with my previous partner for three years when we decided to have a baby and after having been on the contraceptive injection for 7 years(!) thought it would not happen quickly. However, i came off the injection in November and found out i was pregnant in May. Unfortunately by By this time, my boyfriend decided he didnt want to be a dad again (he had a previous child from another relationship) and threw me out of our home! I was so stressed and was very sick and had to be hospitalised during which time I regretfully decided to have a termination as I did not want to bring a child into such a bad situation. 

Since then, I finished the relationship with him and met my current partner who is 29 and we have been together for over a year and he definitely wants kids and lots of them which is what I want too. We have been trying for a baby for 6 months now and nothing is happening!! I feel that its my punishment for having a termination. 

Its really horrible when its all you can think about and everyone around you is having babies and your not. I also get you have lots of time said to me on many a occasion and thought I would sign up and talk to other women who understand what I feel. 

Anyway I hope you wont judge me too much, I appreciate its not nice to hear of someone terminating a pregnancy when others are trying so hard for one (this is definitely on my conscience). 

Anyway, baby dust to all!!! 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Samo

Rachiebaby :hugs: you are NOT being punished in any way hun! You did what, at the time, was your better judgment, but that's definitely not the reason you can't conceive today :). Sometimes it does take a while for some of us...if you read around they state the average to conceive is somewhere between 5-8 months! In the end though, i believe we will all be blessed with a bump!! Lots of luck to you :hugs: :dust: and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Thanks Samo :dust:

I know its silly but i cant help thinking that...will try not to!!


----------



## zooey

Hi my name is Zooey I'm 24 just turned and my DH is 22. been married for 2years and with him for 4yrs. We have been TTC for 2 yrs and I finally got pregnant in Nov but miscarried in Dec. I am still going to continue on my journey to achieve my miracle wish.:crib:
Thanks


----------



## genkigemini

Hi Zooey! Nice to meet you and welcome to the board!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## soph2008

hi im 22 boyfriend is 21 been trying for 2 months but only just came off the pill 2 months ago! so long way yet!


----------



## polo_princess

Hellooooo ladies!! Welcome to the madhouse!!


----------



## CowGirlLinds

Hi Gals, I am 27 been TTC #2 since April.....getting ready to figure out what is going on.....if not PG this cycle we do SA CD3 FSH and HSG...hopefully this is the month! I am happy to be here and excited to share support and BFP's!


----------



## Samo

Welcome Lindsey! :wave: gosh your wedding picture in your avatar looks great! How cute a cowboy/cowgirl wedding :D. Good luck TTC #2! :dust:


----------



## SpecialGift89

CowGirlLinds said:


> Hi Gals, I am 27 been TTC #2 since April.....getting ready to figure out what is going on.....if not PG this cycle we do SA CD3 FSH and HSG...hopefully this is the month! I am happy to be here and excited to share support and BFP's!

Hi ya:hi: and welcome. Wow your wedding dress is beautiful. Bet that was a great day. Good luck with TTC No.2!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Costella

Hello! I'm Costella, I'm 26 and my fiance is 32. We just started TTC #1 (well, he has two kids from a previous relationship but this will be our first together). I came off the pill this month so I know I have a while yet. I have started charting and am considering getting a cbfm so I can be very sure when I ovulated. 
I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to all the new ones :hi: :D


----------



## redhead 1

Hi everyone! I'm Allison, and I'm not new to TTC. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for over a year now. I used to post on another forum like this, but got annoyed with some of the goings on over there! You ladies all seem very supportive. Can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## kenzilyn

Hi Girls. I'm Mackenzie, 27, and I have been TTC since July 2007. I have a DD who is 2.5 so I hope to give her a sibling sometime soon!


----------



## CowGirlLinds

SpecialGift89 said:


> Hi ya:hi: and welcome. Wow your wedding dress is beautiful. Bet that was a great day. Good luck with TTC No.2!

 
Thanks for the welcome....our wedding was wonderful!! The only thing missing was riding the horses....but they spooked at my dress.

Glad to be a part of the crowd!


----------



## CowGirlLinds

redhead 1 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Allison, and I'm not new to TTC. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for over a year now. I used to post on another forum like this, but got annoyed with some of the goings on over there! You ladies all seem very supportive. Can't wait to get to know you all!

 
Hey Allison and Kenzie....this is a great site! The gals on here are very very nice!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Pixie5120

*VERY nervous* ok, im finally going to introduce myself on here... please dont all tell me im a daft girl. my bf and i have been together for a year, and have been TTC for the last 2 months unsuccessfully. before we decided to start trying we had a proper talk about our relationship, our futures as people, a couple and a family, i looked into finances, jobs, housing, childcare possibilities so we can both go to uni/college/whateveronce the baby is a bit older. why would we call you daft you ask? well, he's 17 and im 17 in may. this isnt a whim or a spur decision, we have thought about it... i've never wanted anything more than this.... *waits to be shot down and told off*


----------



## polo_princess

Pixie5120 said:


> *VERY nervous* ok, im finally going to introduce myself on here... please dont all tell me im a daft girl. my bf and i have been QUOTE]
> 
> Dont be silly no one will tell you that your daft poppet!! Everyone is ready for different things at different times in their life.
> 
> Welcome on board all you new yung ones!!


----------



## Juzzy

Hi everyone, 

Mind if i join? I am 23, DP is 25 we have a 1 year old DD together and we are currently TTCing number 2. We had a miscarriage early February but have decided to try again straight away. 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Nic-Flowers

Hello all, my friend Carley advised me to join this forum, and from what I can tell I think I will like it a lot.

My name is Nic and I am 21 (22 in June) my better half is 26. We lost our first child Gabryel in October of 2007 (18 weeks along) and we are now TTC again. 
We have been active for 3 months and we hope to conceive within the year.
It seems that people here are less judgmental here than the last site I attempted to talk in. So hopefully I can make some new cycle buddies and friends in here. :wave:


----------



## miel

hi nic flower! good luck on your ttc journey :) ...i am very sorry for your loss ,sincerely wishing you a bfp soon:)


----------



## priya

hi all...Im 22 gonna be 23 dis mnth...ttc since 6 mnths but diagnosed wid PCOS in dec n haf been under medication so hoping dat evrythin vil be fine...n wishing to haf a cute chubby :baby: in my arms soon.....


----------



## Anababe

Hi :hi: can i join you please, im 22 i have a 5 month old little boy and am starting TTC #2 on my next cycle (AF due friday!)

I know everyone probably thinks im silly for wanting another when my baby is so young but i have thought it through loads and im really excited to be starting this Journey again.. Hoping its not a long one. 

I got my BFP with my DS first month of trying so hoping im just as lucky this time!

Good luck to you all! :)

A xxx


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## polo_princess

Welcome all you new ladies!! Good luck TTC!!


----------



## Rebekah

Hi ladies.
I'm 24. I was diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome July last year. Bit of a surprise actually. I have tried to rounds of clomiphene.. Because of my hormone levels, that didn't work, so a couple of weeks ago, I had ovarian drilling. Hopefully this will help me and my husband on this trying to conceive journey.
Can't wait to start talking to you all. Can't wait to be a mum either!


----------



## alicea

hi im alicea.im 19yrs old (20 in nov 08) and im TTC with my bf that ive been with for just over 2yrs. We're not engaged cos we dont think its that important to be married b4 babies. ive been wanting a baby for over a year now but have only just started ttc. me and my bf are on steady money and should be able to get somewhere to live together soon. Just wanted to talk to some people who feel the same, and just a bit of a chat.


xxxxxcheersxxxxxx

p.s you sound like lovely girlies


----------



## cinderella08

Hello everyone - new to the boards here. TTC our first little miracle. I am 20 years old and hubby is 21 years old. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 17 and have been on the pill since. I've been off the pill since the first of February, so technically March is our first "official" TTC month. Good luck to everyone and I look forward to meeting and chatting with you all!!


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome to all the new gals! Good to see you there, and good luck with your journeys


----------



## alicea

just wondering if anyone thinks 19 is too young to be TTC? i really wanna have a baby soon, just really worried what people will say cos i think me and my OH will be judged. i think i'd be a great mummy and id always be there to support it. Weve been TTC for just over the month cos ive only been off my pill for about that long. does anyone know how long it will take for my periods to settle after then???


alicea x x


----------



## cinderella08

alicea said:


> just wondering if anyone thinks 19 is too young to be TTC? i really wanna have a baby soon, just really worried what people will say cos i think me and my OH will be judged. i think i'd be a great mummy and id always be there to support it. Weve been TTC for just over the month cos ive only been off my pill for about that long. does anyone know how long it will take for my periods to settle after then???
> 
> 
> alicea x x


Hey!! I just turned 20 in February and DH and I are TTC also!! We got married in January and I went off the pill the first of February. My periods were regular the very next month. I don't think you (we) are too young!!! My mom doesn't know we are TTC and would think we were too young!!! Nobody knows we are TTC except a friend of mine and DH. Good luck and lots of baby dust too!!!! I am at CD15 and have a positive OPK, so I'm excited!


----------



## keelykat

alicea said:


> just wondering if anyone thinks 19 is too young to be TTC? i really wanna have a baby soon, just really worried what people will say cos i think me and my OH will be judged. i think i'd be a great mummy and id always be there to support it. Weve been TTC for just over the month cos ive only been off my pill for about that long. does anyone know how long it will take for my periods to settle after then???
> 
> 
> alicea x x

I don't think age should matter (so long as you're not underage etc of course) but i wouldn't go rushing into having babies. (im not saying you are) I have felt broody for about 5 years, but am glad i waited as looking back i was personally not ready and i feel more prepared now im a bit older. 

My periods were more regular after coming off the pill, then before i was on it. So it helped settle things down for me personally, but i didnt ttc straight away so im not sure how long things will take. 

Good luck with ttc :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck girlies xxx


----------



## Brandy

Hello, I am 28 and my DH is 31. We are in our 7th month of actively TTC. I am currently in my 2ww with AF (not) due this Wed. I look forward to meeting all of you. 

:dust: To everyone


----------



## alicea

hello, does anyone have any tips that they think might help when TTC???Ive tried some things like keepin my legs up after sex but dont know if this actually makes any difference. i thought i would get pregnant real quick when i stopped taking my pill, but am starting to realise i will have to be a bit patient!!!!! good luck everyone


----------



## Krissybaby13

Hello!

I am 21!
DH and I have been TTC since Dec 2007... 

SO far we haven't had much luck we did miscarry Dec 2007 at 3 weeks. My last period was Jan 21! But still no BFPs :cry:

We are hoping that we are pregnant right now and just don't know it yet!! 
I hope by joining this forum I can get help and support with whatever questions I may have... 

Krissy!


----------



## BabyStone

:hi: Hi all... So I am 25 and DH is 32. We are currently TTC whenever he is alvb. We live a "no so normal" life. DH works out of town 4 days each week, so TCC for us has been a weekend-only task. I have recently changed GYN's due to some rude and unnecessary comments about DH's job position from my prior. I'm still not too sure if my new one is the place for me... When I told her of our problems, her only response was that she wouldn't intervene untill we had been actively trying for 1 yr. I'm hoping to find some tips and or tricks to help us out...


----------



## cinderella08

Ok guys, I'm now entering the dreaded 2WW.... Gonna keep on :sex: just for good measure - plus I just love my hubby and we're still in honeymoon mode :cloud9: I really hope this month turns out a :bfp: for us. DH laid on the bed with me last night while I had my legs propped up and talked to my belly and told the :spermy: to please transform into a baby - it was so sweet!!! Hoping for lots of :dust: and can't wait to :test:


----------



## BabyStone

Cinderella, Yeah I'm there with ya! Let's keep our fingers crossed for each other...
PS. You're msg full of pics is adorable.


----------



## cinderella08

Thanks babystone - I'm sooo excited to have O'd and :sex: at the right time this month!! :headspin: These next 13 days are going to be TERRIBLE! though during the dreaded 2WW!! :growlmad: I'm sitting here right now on babydepot.com picking out cribs with DH!!! :crib: I really hope this month turns out great for us and the :witch: stays away!!!

Thanks for the comment a/b my picture filled posts!! I like to post in pics - it's more fun!!


----------



## BabyStone

OMG... Thats so funny bc I was doing the same thing... Well bedding, not cribs but thats really funny! DH thinks i'm crazy, and so do the ppl I work with probably.


----------



## cinderella08

Seriously!!! DH just looks at me and smiles - he thinks I'm nuts too, but he's sooo excited!!! I'm already looking at nursery ideas for girls and boys - it's sooo fun!!! Our little one is going to be so spoiled!!


----------



## BabyStone

Yeah thats how we are... except with names. We can only agree on a Boys. Thats where Stone comes from. No one likes it, but it has very special meaning to my hubby. I wasn't too fond of it in the beginning, but it's grown hard on me. So now it's set. Baby Stone. {Did I mention that dh has already purchased a name plaque with the meaning and poem}


----------



## cinderella08

Oh that is too sweet!!! I love it!!! DH and I have already picked out names as well!! Only we have TONS of them!!!! It will be hard to choose just one! Our little one may end up with 10 names :dohh:


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## willow623

Hola!:hi:

I am 28 years old, and my fiance :bodyb: is 42. :rofl: We have been together for over 6 years now and are TTC. We had one BFP, but it was an ectopic (PAINFUL), so here we are - 4 days until testing.:hissy: Cervix is WAY up high and I have odd cramps, but it could be :witch: just playing her tricks! We'll see. We have a mini-ranch here in Arizona (10 dogs, 15 horses) so I stay busy!!!


----------



## samina

Hi there any one out there im 27 have been trying to concieve for one year now. i have absent periods . i need to lose weight before taking any more clomid been told they are only alowed to use it for a number of times. and my best chance of ovulating is losing weight is there any one out there in the same sort of position as me?? please help!


----------



## cinderella08

Hey Samina - Welcome!!!! DH and I are TTC our first, but we are only in our 2nd month of trying. I hope you are able to loose weight and begin ovulating - try weight watcher - worked very well for me!! I am testing tomorrow at 8 DPO and hoping for an early BFP - The :witch: isn't due until next saturday, but hoping she stays away!! Good luck to you!


----------



## bird24

Hi all i'm 24 this year and ttc our first
OH is 25 this year and has a 4 year from a previous relationship

This is our first month ttc so fingers crossed.....i have been on the pill for 7 years though so i'm not feeling very hopeful

Good luck ladies :hugs:

:cloud9:


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome to everyone. 
Good luck in your journeys, looking forward to getting to know ya'll

:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Helloooo all you new ladies!! Good luck with TTC!! You'll love it over here :)


----------



## Mimi21

Hi

im new to this,
I have juct come off the pill and trying to conceive. I had my withdrawal bleed but am now 7 days late, done several tests but all negative.
So it could be by body getting back to normal but fingers crosses.

Mx


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Liz

hi im Liz, im 20 my OH is 23 and we r planning to get married next yr! but we'r also desperate for a baby! :baby: 
always thought i was infertile but this time last yr i had a m/c :cry:
we were both obviously devastated.
Iv always wanted to be a mum, iv never had a career in mind bcoz being a mother is all i wanna do. 
my OH is broody too which helps lol :happydance:


----------



## 7WZ

It took me 6 months after coming off the pill (which I had only been taking for 2 weeks) for me to concieve.


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hi, I'm Kris. I'm 18 years old and I am engaged to SO who is 19. We're technically on a break but i'm still obsessing over my chart (I can't help it!) We're TTC#1 now. He really wants a boy, I want a girl lol either way, we'd be trilled.


----------



## NeyNey

Lol, I want a boy too . but after more than 2.5 years of trying, I'll take just about anything!

welcome to the board girls.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Thanks NayNay.

I want a girl, he wants a boy. lol I'd take either of course. SO needs to pass on a father-to-son tradition, but I wanna be able to bring another kick-ass girl into the world!

I was suprised today. it's 14 dpo and no AF! woo!


----------



## hayz1981

Hi, I'm Hayley. I'm 26, OH is 27.

We've been ttc since Oct when I had my Mirena Coil removed. Cycles have been long since then (54,46,46) but this one looks like it will be a normal length which I'm relieved about.

I'm hoping it's my body just settling down. I've got endometriosis which was diagnosed when I was 19 and have been on various treatments ever since and was on bcp from 16-19. So basically my cycles have never been left to their own devices until now so had no idea if I'd be regular or not...

Anyway, because of my endo the doctor said for me to go back if nothing had happened in 6 months which will be April. 

But hoping I wont need to and this will be my month!

Looking to getting to know you all. I've really enjoyed being on the forum so far.

Ooops, sorry this is such a long intro! :wacko:


----------



## sairmare

Hi my names sarah I'm 28, mum of 4 year old little girl been TTC #2 since Jan. Came off pill Dec. Due to test on 9th or 10th Apil
Hi all


----------



## hayz1981

Hi Sarah

I'm due to test on 9th too. Hope we both get BFPs!!


----------



## Stephie 25

I'm Steph, 25, Married since Sept 04.

Hubby (39) and i have decided to start to try for family. Hoping for an 09 baby! :happydance:


----------



## Capuru

My name is Jiset I am 20 my Fiancee just turned 21 in March I have been trying for almost 4 years. It was more of a whatever happens happens the first 2 years but the last two years it became an official decision that we wanted to start a family together. We have already started we have 1 baby girl puppy Honda 1 baby girl puppy on the way, and 1 fishy Veta fish named Whiness, lol :dust: to all on your journey lets hope for the 2009!:hugs:


----------



## dannigizmo

Hi danni here, i am 26, my fiancee is 25 and we are getting married next July 09! 

Been off the pill only 4 weeks after ten years and ttc #1.

Not able to work out my cycle yet due to waiting on the :witch:! Very frustrating! 

Anyway, so glad to have this forum for information and support.

Hi to everyone and good luck in getting your BFP if still waiting! danni xx


----------



## Monkeh

Hey, I'm Gail, 21. OH is 22 and we are about to start TTC #1 after :witch: has gone away. Will work out my cycle properly when :witch: shows up again (this is my withdrawal bleed from the pill at the moment) though will be doing alot of BDing until then anyway ;)

Hoping for a :bfp: quickly. Good luck to everyone else still waiting on theirs :)


----------



## MrsBoots

Hi Ladyeez,

First time poster. I am 29 DH is 34 we are ttc since June 07. Have PCOS and had my LAP and Dye on Friday. So proper go at ttcing from this cycle on.


----------



## peachy_sweet

Hello i'm Tangie(27) and Df(21), I'm trying to conceive #1. we have been trying since December, but i have been trying off and on for a couple of years. I due to test on the 22nd of this month...let us pray it's a bfp!!!


----------



## sophie7286

Hi I'm Sophie 22, my partner is 22. We have a daughter together Izzy who will be 2 in June. We have been TTC #2 for nearly a year now. I have had 3 m/c's in the past 6 months so we are waiting on test results to see why it keeps happening. We arent TTC at the moment as we are taking a break & my sister gets married in 13 weeks, so i thought it would be a good time to have a break. We will be back to ttc very soon though.
x


----------



## Farie

Hi there, I'm Aimee (26) OH is 27 next month
We have been TTC since Dec 07 and are hoping for a 09 baby (maybe even 08 if AF doesn't show this week!!)

Have just about worked out my cycle and am waiting for AF at the moment.


----------



## Lu28

Hi I'm Nuala. I'm 28 and DH is 30, we've been TTC since October 2007. Hoping for a 2009 baby or maybe 2008, AF due right now...


----------



## Trynabamoma

Hi everyone I'm new to posting but I too have been obsessing over the signs and symptoms of other pregnant women. I am 26 yrs old and my husband and I are ttc our first. This is our third month trying I will find out Friday if AF is coming or not. Isn't it weird how every little thing feels like a symptom when you're ttc. I am driving myself crazy but I really think this is it 1-5DPO I had very vivid dreams???? Day 1 I had a dream that I got a :bfp: twice, but the other dreams were nightmares where my baby was killed in my belly:cry:. But I haven't had anymore dreams, then 6-7DPO I had mild cramps that kind of felt like my cycle but was way too early, 8-9DPO I had heartburn after everything I ate but now that I'm 10DPO today I don't feel a thing, well earlier today I felt lots of tugs at my belly button but that's it. I have no sore bbs nausea, and I've never had a lot of CM I used Pre-Seed this time b/c I heard it was great. My husband tells me I need to relax, when it happens it happens, easy for him to say.:bike:


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome Ladies!

Good luck on your journies


----------



## bott04

Hi! I'm 24 years old (25 in July), hubby is 25. We've been together for 10 years, married for 4. We have been trying to conceive since November 2007. Have waited until we had a bigger house and financial backing and now like many others, wish it would happen quick.


----------



## 1st tt

hi im jess 21 oh is 30 this is our 1st month ttc #1. very pesimistic so dont for one moment think im gonna get preggers, but just thought id say hi. + opk last night. today i had the sensation i was gonna get af (not pain) maybe that is an ovulation sign i get. anyone else get this?


----------



## gummybear

Hi, I'm 21 and my DF is 24. We just started TTC #1. Fingers crossed for a :bfp: right away, but I know these things normally take time.


----------



## Nat81

Hi I am new to this forum. I am 26 and my OH is 29 and we are TTC #1. i Came off the pill 1 year ago but we have only been officially 'trying' for 2 months. 
I am on CD6 so fingers crossed for a :bfp: and 2009 baby!!!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## Sam

Hi my name is Sam and i'm 27 and hubby and i are currently ttc. I have a 15 month old son who is my little miracle! I was diagnosed with endometriosis in nov 2005 and was told that my chances of conceiving were v small. Six weeks after a little op i found out i was preggo. This is my 3rd month ttc but i have a feeling it may not be so easy this time round as all my endo symptoms have come back but im trying to keep optimistic. Im kinda new to all the charting and stuff so hoping you girlies can help me out!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hello everyone, 

I was only on here for a tiny bit but SO and I have decided to give up. Bes of luck to everyone else though!!<3


----------



## piglet

Just thought I'd say hi.TTC #1. Me-28 OH-30. Just thought it would be a good idea to chat to some like-minded people. Not v good with the lingo though!!:laugh2 xxx


----------



## MommytoRyan

Hi,
My name is Patricia, I am 26 and my hubby is 30. I am CD 27 AF is due to arrive on the 30th. I am wondering when I could or should test if AF doesnt show her ugly head.


----------



## nicky

Hi, my name is Nicky. I am 27 and DH is 32. We have been married for 2 years now and TTC for 9 months (MC in Nov 07). I have been watching BNB for about 5 months and I have finally plucked up the courage to join. I am sooooooooo additcted now!! I think I was slowly driving myself insane, it is so good to now get all my silly questions out there and help others in need. Hail BNB!!!!:rofl:


----------



## butterflies

Hi I belong in the 20's club, i'm 22 and DH is 28, been TTC for 7 months. Married for 6 months.


----------



## DesirieHull07

Hi all, I am Desirie and me and my Dh have been trying for 3 years and just this past week we have been put on Clomid to try and conceive our first child....Has anyone have a success storie that will help me get out of my depression that i have been having for the past few months????? Thanks


:cry::hug:


----------



## baby.love

Hi Ladies, i am 27, soon to be 28. My DH and i are ttc his no 2 & my no 3, but having some trouble...he suffered testicular cancer back in 04 and due to me previously having the depo injection i have no cycle as of yet :( Good luck to you all i hope we have some :bfp: soon.


----------



## ladycampbell

Hey everyone! Im 22 (just turned it on April 28th) and my other half is also 22. We just recently started TTC. So im hoping to be prego this summer! It's been tough so far, as far as family support. His parent's are extremely supportive of our decision. Unfortunately the only one who isn't, is my mom. I hope she'll come around. Maybe once it's a reality that she will be a grandma.


----------



## ladycampbell

DesirieHull07 said:


> Hi all, I am Desirie and me and my Dh have been trying for 3 years and just this past week we have been put on Clomid to try and conceive our first child....Has anyone have a success storie that will help me get out of my depression that i have been having for the past few months????? Thanks
> 
> 
> :cry::hug:


Hi Desirie, I thought i'd share with you that I am also taking Chlomid. No success yet though. But keep trying, and good luck on TTC!!!


----------



## mellllly

Hi im Melissa, I am 22 and have been TTC for around 11 months now!
Hubby has low sperm count and I am awaiting my mid-cycle blood test results to come back this week.

Really frustrated and wish it could have happened by now, whch prob does not help the situation

Sorry having a bad day today :-(

xx


----------



## APBTlover

I'm Christine.:hi: I'm 22,OH is 21. My daughter Kylie is 4 years old. WE have only been TTC for about 4 months this time.Hopefully May will be our month. We have been together for almost 5 years. He has helped me through so much. I have known him since I was 8 years old. He truly is my BEST friend. When I was raped at 16,he was the first person I told and he talked me into keeping Kylie. He was there for me at a time when I thought I had no one to turn to. I lived with him throughout my whole pregnancy. Even though he wasn't the father,he was the one to go get ice cream at 2 am and shave my legs before my OB appt. LOL.So to him......he is and has always been Daddy.

A lot of people don't understand why I am so close to my dog. So I will tell you. A few years ago I had a MC. I was very upset and would not speak to anyone. I lost a lot of weight and was hospitalized for a week. I got home and locked myself in my room only coming out to feed and bathe my daughter. I hated the person I had become. One day I was on the comp. and saw a link on a classifieds sight. It was an APBT kennel. I looked around the site and told OH that I really wanted a pup. He said no and naturally I was upset. So for my birthday last year,he brought me to a kennel to show me this pregnant female and her mate. I was contacted when the pups were born. I got Dante when he was 7 weeks old. He has made me a better person. He gave me what I needed...something to nurture. And now he is big...so now I need a :bfp:


----------



## genkigemini

Christine... At 18 I was raped and my DH, who was only a friend at the time, was the first person that I told as well and we have been together ever since too. 

Your OH sounds amazing! I am really hoping for your :bfp:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

I just fit in this club, so I shall make the most of it whilst I am still in my 20's.

I am 28, first pregnant at 21, had my daughter at 22, then pregnant at 23, had my son at 24. Miscarried at 27, and now ttc again aged 28.
So far my 20's have been pretty busy. We are already blessed with 2 wonderful children, we now hope to be blessed with another little beauty.
Good luck to all ttc this month and in the future.
shim.
x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Sorry guys to hear about your past experiences. I was abused by my grandad when I was a child, and this affected me in so many different ways, but I have not let the horrible experiences drag me down, and now I have 2 beautiful children and a wonderful and loving hubby.
I am very protective of my kids, I have grown and learnt from my experiences, and I feel these kinds of things make us stronger.
God bless, and good luck to you both,
Shim.
xxx


----------



## lillysmum

I'm debbie i'm 22 OH is 26(27 in August) and we have an amazing baby girl Lilly concieved rather quickly however concieving #2 is taking a bit longer. We are both very family orientated and want 2/3 children - as I work from home I can look after Lilly and work at the same time :) which is perfect

Here's hoping for another baby Feb 2009!!


----------



## Marker

Hey Ladies,

My name is Steph im nearly 22, OH is 25, we have a 2 year old daughter and are currently trying for our 2nd. Hoping it won't take too long to conceive but am not holding my breath, we dont get to practise often enough :)


----------



## Faerie

Hi all

I'm 24 (25 in 2 weeks) and DH is 32, we got married in March and have been together since April 2005. He picked me up off the floor one night.. literally.
Anyhow, we've been TTC since January 2007 after starting hormone therapy in September 2006 to clear my endometriosis. Last year I mc at just under 12 weeks and then had an ectopic prenancy. Have just had my right tube removed and now hoping AF shows her face so we can start TTC again, bring on the 2009 babies for us all!!!!!


----------



## APBTlover

genkigemini said:


> Christine... At 18 I was raped and my DH, who was only a friend at the time, was the first person that I told as well and we have been together ever since too.
> 
> Your OH sounds amazing! I am really hoping for your :bfp:

Thank you! And you know....it helps knowing that someone understands what I have been through. I was on cafe mom and this girl admitted to lying about being raped for attention.No one thought it was a big deal. It really pissed me off. That is why so many girls don't report it......they are afraid no one will believe them. Gotta say,this place is better than cafe mom. I don't know if it is because we are more mature,or that we care more about our children or getting pregnant than bitching at eachother


----------



## genkigemini

#1 - That girl would have pissed me off too. My situation was a date rape situation with a co-worker and I literally lost it for a while as I was a virgin and just couldn't deal with things for a few months. I didn't press charges because (geez... almost 10 years ago now), I was in no condition to handle being blamed. I couldn't handle when someone would say, "Well, what did you do to cause it." I just wasn't strong enough at the time to say, "I was stupid and got drunk with someone I barely knew but they drugged me and I was unconscious through most of it. That was not my fault." I did let people influence me and make me believe that I caused it somehow and it took me a long time to realize that it was not true. So, when people make up stories like that with no understanding of the truly how awful that situation is, it just makes me want to smack the crap out of them. I am glad you came to BnB! :hugs:

#2 - Yeah, I love this site too. Thanks to wonderful mods who hold down the fort and keep us safe from trolls, we have a wonderfully drama-free site full of supportive and informative women. I can honestly say that even though I have never met them face to face that I really consider some of the ladies here friends and I hope someday we can all get the chance to meet.


----------



## APBTlover

we should have a BnB meet! lol. that would be awesome! Full of kids,pregnant ladies,crazy ladies.......dogs....oh...and FOOD! lol


----------



## genkigemini

Oh, I so would. I would tell DH, I have to go to England and meet BnB girls. Hmmm... I wonder if he'd let me? If I could come up with the money, I bet I could. LOL!


----------



## insomnimama

Hi folks. Am 27. I had my son five years ago- needless to say he was a bit of a surprise (but very loved). Five years later we are finally financially ready to give him a sibling, so this is our first month ttc. 

I second (third, fourth, etc.) the applause for this board- great folks, lots of laughs, little drama. Keeps the ol' stress level down, and that's all you need to conceive, right? Just relax??? :rofl: Screw all this :sex: business, all I really need to do is book a massage and next thing you know: :crib:

Looking forward to getting to know all of you. :friends:

p.s. Also have minor addiction to smilies. But I can stop anytime I want to. Really. :dohh:


----------



## soph2008

hi 2 everyone im 22, boyfriends 22 aswell been trying for 5 months now and no luck. looking forward 2 chatting to people in the same situation.


----------



## Kipps

Hi im 23 and my boyf is 25.. been trying for 2 months... have really irregukar periods for very hard for me to track ov.... and am currently on duphaston.. anyone else on this??

x


----------



## faith_may

Welcome


----------



## hollee

Hi
im 24 and my DH is 28, and ttc this month i came off the bcp 5 months ago just to get my cycle regular, the 1st 3 months were 28 days exact but the last 2 have been 21 days, due to travelling home (oz) last month we haven't been able to start trying until this month but now im not sure on my ovulating dates.
ive joined fertility friend which says i shud have ovulated the last 2 days but im using opk and all negative.
im really excited and nervous at the same time bout ttc, ive been in england for 5 years, although my dh is fantastic somethings he just doesn't understand, i don't have a great relationship with inlaws so not much support there. i have a fab family but so far away! ive read other posts and everyone seems so nice.
goodluck to all ttc
x


----------



## insomnimama

Welcome- I'm new as well but thought I'd be presumptuous and lay out the welcome mat. :wave:


----------



## chellelou21

Hi, I'm Michelle,26. My OH is 28. Been TTC after MC in march. x


----------



## doogle123

Hi all...
My names Sarah and im 22. My OH is 27 and we've been TTC for 2 months....


----------



## Happy

I'm 26 (27 in July) and OH is 39. I can of the pill in March and fell pregnant straight away, unfortunately it ended in miscarriage this week. We are going to start trying again after my first AF and cant wait. Hoping it will happen quickly like last time.


----------



## doogle123

Happy said:


> I'm 26 (27 in July) and OH is 39. I can of the pill in March and fell pregnant straight away, unfortunately it ended in miscarriage this week. We are going to start trying again after my first AF and cant wait. Hoping it will happen quickly like last time.

Awww really sorry to hear that but its good you are being positive and trying again. I came off the pill in March aswell and my cycles returned to normal really quickly so i have my fingers crossed something will happen soon. Will keep my fingers crossed for you too.....


----------



## Happy

doogle123 said:


> Awww really sorry to hear that but its good you are being positive and trying again. I came off the pill in March aswell and my cycles returned to normal really quickly so i have my fingers crossed something will happen soon. Will keep my fingers crossed for you too.....

Thanks. When it happened I thought I could never try again as it was too much to go through. Now I cant wait, I feel so much better and looking to the future.

Hoping you get :bfp:soon!


----------



## doogle123

Happy said:


> Thanks. When it happened I thought I could never try again as it was too much to go through. Now I cant wait, I feel so much better and looking to the future.
> 
> Hoping you get :bfp:soon!

Thanks! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Hi i am 18 years old, and i will be TTC at the start of june :cloud9: I am super excited for it and cant wait ! :happydance: I thought i was pregnant this month but was mistaken just cuz I had a late perioid :cry: ohh well though :blush: I will be TTC in June yay lol.... Me and my boyfriend have been together just over 2 years and hope to start a family


----------



## sjnams

Hi I'm 28 and my husband will be 28 next month. We have been married 2 years next month and been together for over 9 years. We have been ttc our first child for 3 months but it feels a lot longer!! ROFL


----------



## Nikky

Hi!..I'm 27 and my husband is same as my age. We have been married for a year and a half now and have just started ttc. Am keeping my fingers crossed! :D:D:D


----------



## nicola647

Hi Girls im Nic im 25 OH is 23

this is our 11th cycle TTC.... 

see u all around xxxx :hug:


----------



## mizzi

hi all im 26 and OH is 39
TTC and waiting for test day and keeping everything crossed

i know not to get my hopes up but im soooo tired lately lol :happydance::sleep:


----------



## Lyrah

Hey guys :)

I am 18 in 3 weeks (June 25th) and I'm preparing to start ttc soon :)

I can't wait!! I've wanted this for soooo long.

Good luck to all you lovelies!!

x


----------



## genkigemini

Nice to see so many new ladies here! Welcome to the board and hope to see you around the board!


----------



## faith_may

Welcome to everybody


----------



## MrsWright

Hi, I'm new to B&B. I'm Sam, 26 years old, hubby is 30 and we have a beautiful son who is 2. ttc a brother or sister for him but not going well, we are on month 14 now since starting ttc.


----------



## sarah1989

My fiance and I have been trying to conceive a baby for a few months now. I am 20 years old and originally got my first period at 9. Ever since my second period I have been 28 days (exactly),lasting ALWAYS 5 or 6 days and I never ever have been late. My symptoms are always identical, cold flashes the day before I start, wake up the next day feeling very hot and have cramps. These cramps only ever are the first day. Since we started trying for a baby in the beginning of May 2008 my symptoms are not the same. My period in May was due on the 8th.The 8th comes and goes and nothing happens, no blood and no symptoms at all. I bought a First Response HPT test... negative. May 8th I also went to the local clinic and had a blood test done, results came on the 12th...negative. All hope was lost. Finally, May 11th arrives and so does my period (3 days late, very very unusual), but still no signs. (Period showed up and I knew I wasn't pregnant, null blood work arrived next day) My period only lasted 2 days and was very light, when I am usually a heavy flow. My fiance and I did some research and find out when my expected week of ovulation should be (21st to the 27th of May). During this week we still tried to conceive. On May 29th I was very nauseous and dizzy, my fiance shrugged it off and said I was just feeling these symptoms because we want a baby. I really truly felt them. On the 30th to the 1st, I was cramping in my abdomen, very painful and felt almost like period pains... but it was too early for that as I was due on the 6th.My fiance keeps telling me I am over emotional recently, which even I have noticed. I am an emotional person but have learned to contain it over the years, now I do not seem to be able to. I have been very tired, going to bed at midnight and sleeping until 2 sometimes. I have always gone to bed at midnight and was up and raring to go at 9 am. I have not changed any exercise, or daily activities. Now it is June 9th, 4 days overdue and nothing has shown up. On the 6th I took a Clear Blue test and it clearly stated " NOT PREGNANT", well I went hysterical... cried most of the day. I still do not have my period and no signs of it coming. I cannot bring myself to test again, as I do not think I can deal with the upset again. I could even be almost 2 months pregnant and not know it!!! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP OR GIVE SUGGESTIONS AS TO WHAT TO DO!!!! ?


----------



## hayley28

Hi my names Hayley im 28 i have 3 children already 2 boys 11 and 10 and 1 girl 7 months. DP and i started ttc #4 this month (june 08).


----------



## ald

My hubby and I have been TTC since Feb, in Mar we got a :bfp: but turned out to be a faulty test which was awful. I have PCOS and on Metformin to try to help. My hubby is in the forces so us being in the same place at the right time is interesting! Just hope for a true :bfp: soon


----------



## Katerz

Hey!

Me and OH are both 21 and hoping for a :bfp: soooooon!!
Kate xx


----------



## gawebb99

hi my names amy, got married in sept 2005 and had our little girl 1st jan 2007. stopped taking my pill in may 2008 to try for number 2! hopefully wont have to wait too long. not sure what really i should expect after coming off the pill so if anyone can give me some advice thatd be great. thank you. forgot to say i am 23 in oct! oh is 23. thanks xx
oh also i'll add i tested today, only on cd 22 so i now its too early but i have had lots of symptoms but :bfn:
probably my hormones after coming off the pill :hissy:


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey, my name is Chrystal and I am 24 and TTC for #1. Hopefully it won't be too hard. Stopped taking the pill mid May 08 and am currently having lots of symptoms but have to wait til next week to see. crossing my fingers!


----------



## lily28

I'm 28 and just started ttc again! 
x o x o
Baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## Nim

Hello Im Nim, 24 years old and me and DH are trying for a baby! :happydance: Ive been TTC since May when unfortunatley our first pregnancy ended in miscarriage...... Ive found that TTC has really helped and feel that I know so much more about my body and my cycles and hopefully it wont be too long untill im pregnant again :) Will be cool to chat to ppl going through the same things as us! N xx


----------



## trishk

Hi my name is Tricia, I'm 24 my husband is 27 we are trying for baby #3 my eldest is 3 my youngest is 2. I had a miscarriage last june and have been ttc ever since I don't know what is wrong with me I thought after the miscarriage I would of gotten pregnant straight away but obviously not! Both my husbands sisters have had babies since which is great but also very hard. I was his eldest sisters birthing partner last month and I think I cried for about a week afterwards thinking that that is never going to happen to me. But I will keep trying even though I am starting to lose hope that it will ever happen to me again.


----------



## emerald-queen

Hi i'm 24 DH 25, we are currently TTC #1. Came off mini pill March 18th and kinda thought that it would happen straight away so abit inpatient. Hoping for :bfp: for us all very soon


----------



## techi_girly

Hi Im Lisa (24) and my fiance (35) and I have been TTC since April, I've been broody for years so hope we conceive soon! My fiance works away from home and I only see him on the weekends so bought a OV kit this month to help and have used 4 strips so far and no smily face, hope all is ok!!!! Good luck for everyone else TTC!!! x (PS, im new to forums and cant work out all these abbrievations!!)


----------



## tiggertea

Just thought I'd say "hi"!
I'm Debz, age 23 and hubby is also 23. (married since Oct)
TTC our 1st.
Oh and 'scuse the fact I'm not really great with all the abbreviations! :)


----------



## ashrxxx

...


----------



## bird24

welcome to BnB


----------



## DonnaBallona

Im Donna, Im 22 and ttc after MC in February.

Started Ovulation testing this month instead of guessing so fingers crossed. . . .Its sooooooooo nervewracking waiting for AF each month!!x x x x

Good Luck and BabyDust to all those also TTC


----------



## techi_girly

Good luck, never know this month could be your BFP!! :dust:


----------



## MormonMommy

I'm Brittany. I'm 24 and we are TTC #4 (our second together. I have kids from a previous, horrible marriage.)

I am nursing my 2 year old so I just got my first PPAF on the 2nd. I don't think I've O'd this month...I was under a ton of stress, got a cold around O time, and well... I'm breastfeeding, so who knows if I'll even have another period next month, kwim? 

:hissy:


----------



## krockwell

Don't know if I've introduced myself yet in here...

Hubby and I got married in early April, and we're just now TTC. :) We're nervous, but ready...

I have a quick question - hopefully someone will be able to help me out.

If you don't ovulate till after CD18 of a 27 day cycle - what are the chances of actually getting pregnant? 
I'm currently on day 18 and still haven't had that dark positive on my OPK. 
I'm totally new at this, and the lingo - so please...all the help around would be awesome and very appreciated.

Does the semi pink line on my OPK mean that this is a "Fertile Day" or...what?
I totally don't understand.
HELP!!!


----------



## miss-username

I'm Angela. Hubby and I are TTC #2 for a while now.


----------



## todteach

Hi:) I'm 28 and my husband is 29. We're trying for a little one; going to start this month or next. We just had a miscarriage May 18th, at 3 months. So, needless to say, we're a little nervous.


----------



## Piglite

Hi, Im Kerry! I am 25 years old and my partner is 32.

We have Casie mai who is now 20 months. Now ttc number 2, our final mission!
Hope to get to know you all well soon

Kez xx


----------



## Shifter

Been posting for a few days, but not popped in here yet. So hello!

I'm 25, hubby is 28. We're ttc #1 and are very excited :happydance:


----------



## BrandiH2007

Well I thought I'd say hi. I am part of other boards, but just joined this site.

My name is Brandi I'm 25 and DH is Brian, will be 32 at the end of July. We were married in August and have been TTC #1 since October. We got a BFP in Dec. but I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in January. We are now on our 5th month trying since then and I'm in the tail end of my TWW. I'm trying to decided when to test. If I don't get my BFP this month I'll start a journal and put all my info in there.


----------



## pl4ygirl69

HI IM 19 (20 IN AUGUST) TTC FOR 18 MONTHS WITH NO JOY :hissy:
ANYONE GOT ANY ADVICE!? CHAZ X


----------



## Chocoholic

I'm 25, DH 26, we just started trying for our first little one this month. Hopefully we'll all have our :bfp: s soon!

:dust:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi i'm Natasha i'm 24 and been with my DH 5 years this month, and got married just over 2 years ago. I came off the pill in May, so very early days and i have no idea about my cycle. Fingers crossed it will happen soon. Good luck everyone! XXX


----------



## Jade&Charlott

I'm Jade 24 have just started TTC #2 with my fiancee..

*~*~*~BABY DUST*~*~*~*~*
For Everyone!!


----------



## Rah

Hi Im sarah 26 (27 next week) and hubby is 28 been married 4 years today been together 8years 4months
This is out 1st month TTC


----------



## LittleBee

i'm Eve, 28, me and my husband (34) are ttc our first child and i'm so excited!! We are married 2 years today been together for a life...almost 9 years. It's our 2nd month trying! Wish luck to all of you girls!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hi, I'm Rach 27 and partner 39 next week. We're actively 'not, not trying' to try and relieve my obession i'm likely to create. I've just had a chemical pregnancy and this ws our forst month trying. Wld be our second child each but first together.

Wishing everyone a BFP ASAP! xxxx


----------



## Randi

Hi everyone!! I'm Randi and I am 20 my husband is 22(fixing to be 23). We have been married since March 2007. We have been TTC since May 2007 with no luck yet. I have always had female problems since I was young,just hoping that nothing is really wrong and that hopefully soon we will get a little bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Kirstin

Hi, I'm Kirstin, 19 and just started TTC #1 this month, been with OH for almost 3 years now

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Mendy

Hi I'm Estella TTC #1 since Sept 2007. I'm 24 (25 on Jul 7) and DH is 28. Hoping for a BFP soon and 2009 miracle!


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls, my name is Leah i am 28 my DH is also 28,. We are hoping and praying for a 2009 bundle of fun :) good luck to everyone here :dust:


----------



## faille

Hiya everyone.. I'm 23, better half is 30. We've been together for 6 six years in Dec and been engaged since last May. We decided to start ttc in June and are already impatient waiting for that :bfp: .. god help us if it doesn't come soon lol


----------



## dizzy65

good luck u guys :)


----------



## mummyof2

Hi, i'm Trina 28 (29 in aug) and TTC#3.Hoping for a :bfp: soon and a little bundle of joy in 2009.:)
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## curiosa

hi girls! :) just joined and thought I'd introduce myself in the 20s club as well.

I'm 27, my husband is 29. We got married just over a year ago. 
We are TTC: In feb I stopped BCP, after 10 yrs on it. 
But I'm having absurdly long and irregular cycles which are driving me nuts. It was the same before BCP and I have been scared since I was a kid that there was something wrong with me and that I might not be able to conceive - cause I have always wanted kids sooo much. 
I hope our dream comes true soon cause it just seems like I am surrounded by bumps and babies both on the street and in mags/TV!! :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Hi, I'm Zowiey, I'm 25, my H2B is 28, we're getting married in 3 weeks (Eeek!!) and we have decided to start TTC#1. We are both very excited and hoping it won't take too long!! xx


----------



## curiosa

wow, congrats for the wedding Zowiey!!! :)
I bet you're really excited.


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 

My name's Anna, I life in Essex (UK), recently married, ttc for over a year now and 15 months clear of depo. 

Currently seeing a gyne for help trying to get AF back properly as things didn't return to normal after a year post depo. Not been having much luck until I went away on honeymoon and AF returned - had 20 days of spotting / Light flow, that finally finished yesterday - i have a scan tomorrow then next gyne appointment on 31st. 

Are there many other girls on here ttc after depo?

Look forward to hearing from you 

Anna


----------



## snowandsurf06

*hey im jessy. im 20 years old and im ttc baby number one with my boyfriend sam*


----------



## zowiey

curiosa said:


> wow, congrats for the wedding Zowiey!!! :)
> I bet you're really excited.

Hi Curiosa! 
Yeah I'm getting excited now, have been far to stressed for too long so am sitting back and enjoying being engaged for the last few weeks!!
xxx


----------



## celine

Im Celine (26 - 27 in 2 weeks) hubby is 31 and we started to ttc our first child this month :)
We have been together 6 years and married since Oct 2006


----------



## ashleigh2188

Hello everyone, im 19, 20 in August and OH is 20 been ttc for a year and a half with 1 mc but still very positive after operation in december 07 just 1 ovary left but still have good chances whilst Im young xxx


----------



## krissi

Hi I'm Krissi I am 27 and TTC our first little bean!!


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi, I'm Lorna. I will be 24 next month, my other half is 30.
My husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 for almost 3 years with no luck. I have PCOS. Been on metformin for a year and had 4 cycles of Clomid. Not sure whats coming next. Starting to lose faith in me and NHS.

lucky dust :dust: to all x


----------



## trish4

Hey all I`m Trish ,i am 28 hubby is 35 .Have had 3 m/c`s last one june 3 :cry:.Am now on my period hoping to try again soon, waiting to see the consultant on the 30 july for a possible diagnosis and treatment plan and also as we were told we now need to get the "go ahead" from him .just want a baby so much now not sure if i should start taking folic acid before seeing the Doc. But to all the ladies stay strong:hug:


----------



## Jessa

Hi all,

My name is Jess and I'm 25. My husband (he's 25 too) and I have been married for a year on August 11th. I just came off the birth control pill the end of June after about 6 years on it. We're trying to make baby #1!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mommieof22007

I Am 21, Im actually Just Starting, and I Am TTC With # 3 :) :happydance:

We Have been discussing it Since My Ladybug Princess Diva (thats my daughters Nickname lol) Was About 11 months old, and My Husband kept telling me no, And so I Stayed on my Yaz, Till Tonight actually i said screw it, 

So Our 3 Year wedding anniversary is coming up! *8 days from now* So Im Hoping to have an anniversary baby ! (well TTC) ... 

So I Just thought i would say so =]:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey im tracie im 20... 21 in november.
im TTC #1 but will be my 5th pregnancy. been trying for 2 years and been married for a yr and half.
i am currently undergoing tests and hopefully be back trying again very very soon.
iv been waiting a very long time for my little boy... and im not giving up yet :)


----------



## v2007

Hi, my name is Victoria, im 26 and im currently TTC my 3rd. 

Dp is 32 called Shaun.

Mollie who is 8 was meant to be my 1st n only sprog, after a 48 hr labour she weiged in at 9lb 14oz, i decided that 1 was enough, but 7.5 yrs later we concieved Taylor who was sadly born sleeping. 

A yr has now passed and im actively TTC again. 

My cycles are a mess, had totm in May, then nothing till July now im on CD16.

So fingers crossed that my witch is sent packing this month. 

Victoria x x x


----------



## helenbun2005

hi! im Helen 24, my hubby to be is 29. We are getting married in October and ttc. We have been trying a nearly a month (long time -right!)
i will find out if i am:bfp: in 10 days time!

really hoping i will be. Mum got pregnant 1st month of trying for us 4, and ive always been like clockword - the same as her, so she believe im already preggers too! - God i hope so!

Any hoo - heres to the LONGEST 10 days of my life!
Hels x:shrug:


----------



## wantababybump

I have no idea why I havent introduced myself in here yet Ive been on this site since February! :dohh:
So hi!! :hi:
My name is Percilla. I am 21yrs old and hubby is 24 in August. We have been together for 4 yrs this august and are TTC our first child. I have been pregnant twice but both ended in m/c (December '07 & June '08 ) I am now on the 2ww so hopefully good news comes our way in a couple weeks! 
Good luck to those of you who are TTC and Congrats to those who have received their BFP, hoping to join you soon! xo :hug:


----------



## honey08

hi !! im 27 and had a mc in mar08, so weve been ttc since, its the first mth ive been doing opk and charting, so ive my fingers x even more so this mth!! when i was 20 i had lots of tests done cos id been ttc for over a yr, got told everything was fine,id totally give up on having kidz,and stopped using anything(with long term partners) i started seeing gary april07 and found out i was pregnant in feb08,but then to mc in mar08,now i know it can happen i will not give up till i get a BFP!! its been a hard journey,as im sure it has with every1,but im a grt beliver that good things comes2those who wait!! hope u all dont mind me joining in this forum!! im 6dpo and the moment,the awful2ww!! will post soon2let uknow how i get on anyways x x


----------



## dippy_moo86

Hello im a newbie! Im kay im 22 we have been ttc for nearly 3 yrs! I have PCOS and we are currently on our second round of ivf! I had a mc in november 07 and we took a break after that as we are getting married in november this year in Mexico!


----------



## Sarah_M

Hello everyone. Im new. My name is Sarah. Im 25 my other half is 24. We have been married for 4 years and TTC for just over 2 years with no luck. I am going to start seeing a Fertility Specalist soon but am still hoping to get a BFP before seeing one.


----------



## MrsT

Hi all!
I'm new too - currently TTC our first at the age of 28. DH is 32 and we got married in May :) 
Last cycle started on the 16th which was the first proper period after coming off the pill. I'm 99.9% we're not pregnant this month due to timing etc but I guess time will tell right? :) 
Best of luck to everyone TTC!

MrsT


----------



## musicmixer721

Well My name is Adam... I found this website at work told my wife and she and i joined.... we've been trying to conceive since October of 07 and really haven't had any luck..... i saw alots of things i loved on this site and ran home told my wife oh i found this great website hun.... u have to check it out.... and we've been checkn it out.... we prayn this month is the month....


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Hi everyone!!

my name is Heather i'm 27 .. I just started trying .. I have a son who's 8.. And i really wanted another baby when he was 2, so you can see i am a little late! LOL ... I had gastric bypss 3 years ago, and i wanted to lose some weight before trying, so i am hoping for my :bfp: this month.. I been praying.. still am!


----------



## celine

Im Celine (original screen name )
Im 27 and hubby is 31 and we are ttc, I went off bcp in October 2007 but we had slight complications in that we immigrated and hubby and I were apart for 4 months in that time.

Now we are together and ttc, he would like it if I fell preggers when I have a job so am desperatly job-hunting at the moment too!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

good luck :) hope u get ur BFP


----------



## jaytee

Hello Everyone!

I'm 20 going on like 500! lol DH is 26, my name is Jackie!

I've been actively TTC for 9 months now! With only like three period throughout the last 9 months! 

Good Luck to all!:hug:


----------



## KerryMarie

Hey everyone,

I'm 25 (26 in 3 weeks) Oh is 28. We are TTC baby #1


----------



## babyliv

Hello, my name is Vicky i am 24 and my husband is 25 we have one daughter who is 2 and a half. We have decided to try for number 2, i have implanon in at the moment due to be removed in 2 weeks so we can try properly then. 

Good luck to everyone who is TTC.


----------



## Emrice

Hi, my name is Erin, I keep searching for questions about being pregnant and finding answers on this site, so I decided to join! I am 28 and have been TTC for about 2 months now, nothing yet, but having fun trying.


----------



## seffy

Hi I'm Hannah. We have a 21 month old boy and are currently TTC #2... we've only been trying 2 months but it may take sometime as DS took 15 months to conceive. Fingers crossed it doesnt take so long this time! Good Luck to everyone TTC!


----------



## Angelmarie

Hi, Im 27 and so is my boyfriend. We have been ttc for 14 months. I had a coil out and I have had problems with my cycle having only had 4 periods over the whole 14 months! Finally fell pregnant but miscarried 7th August :cry:

It will be baby number 2 - we already have a 5 year old son. 

Good luck and much love for everybody trying!!!

:dust:


----------



## readyforbaby

Hello everyone!
I have been off the pill for several years. I am 28 and will be getting married soon. I found out several months ago that I had thyroid issues so have been taking a low does med for that. My OB did admit it was a little strange that I had no BFP for pregnancy since being off the pill for so long but said it may have been the thyroid. While the fiance and I haven't openly admitted to our families that we have been trying before the wedding, we have. We took some time off so that I wouldn't end up really pregnant at the wedding but last month and this month we are back to trying and will be from here on out.
I get frustrated because I have been BDing over the last several years and have never gotten a BFP. Two of my closest friends now too are saying they want to TTC the same month I am getting married and while I would be very happy if they conceived I also feel a bit of pressure and like it is a competition, which I hate. I think, really...? Now all of the sudden you want a baby too? But then again I think it could be fun to go through the journey together. We will just have to wait and see. My OB did say that we should try for a year but by early 2009 will be back there if not pg by that point as it really has been a long time of trying (or at least not avoiding) with the break for about 6 months (out of several years). I keep reminding myself that it will happen when the time is right but I am so anxious and have been without birth control for so long I can't help but worry a bit too. I don't want to worry too much though as it will stress me out and then I will never get pg! 
Babydust to all of you... look forward to going through the ups and downs together!


----------



## sonia1981

Hi i'm Sonia,

I'm 27 and ttc our 1st child. This is our first month of trying! So keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Hrushka

Hello everyone! :happydance:
I just wanted to introduce myself to 20 club! I am 25, but my hubby is 42 (so I guess we should be in 40s club, too). We have been TTC for 2 months, and as for now, it's my second day of being late. I'm trying not to over react and not to be too happy too early, but maaaaaaaaaaaan we are laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate!!!!!! :happydance: I don't want to do the test yet! I'm afraid! yes, I am chicken....


----------



## JayleighAnn

Hi everyone! I'm Jayleigh, I'm 18, OH is 18 aswell, and were TTC with our first. Have been trying for one month, AF is due to curse me on 21st (Weds) have been getting a few signs, such as veiny boobs, sicky feeling, metallic taste in my mouth, did a First Response test today but it was BFN :( But will keep trying so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sarah1987

Hi everyone

My name is Sarah, im 21 and OH is 42, been together 4 years. We have been WTT for some time as OH had to wait to get his vasectomy reversed - which happened yesterday :happydance::happydance:

Have to wait now until he has healed then we will be TTC :happydance:


----------



## amyblackstone

Hi all!

I am Amy, 23, and my husband is 30. We are trying to conceive our first baby.

Love,
Amy.


----------



## LeaArr

Hi. I'm 25, I'll be 26 next month. I have been sitting in the WTT section since May. DH and I have finally agreed it's time to move over to the TTC side!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## ktsl123

Hello! 

I am Katie from Chicago. I have belonged to this website since I got married in July 07. I wanted to reintroduce myself since now I am TTC. I had been hoping to accidentally fall pregnant before this month although my husband decided August 08 is the month to begin. So this was my first month TTC, but did not work out very well. It would be a long awaited dream come true for me to have a family


Baby dust for everyone....it will happen for all of us!!


----------



## shadowsilk

Finally my soon-to-be hubby said we're gonna start trying, YAY hi I'm Rachel.
I have two kids.
Want: 2 more :D:hug::cloud9:


----------



## Fleety

Hi everyone :hi:
Making the big leap over from WTT to TTC :happydance: 
thought i'd re introduce myself. I'm Fleety, Me and Hubby will be both turning 27 later this year and have been together for just over 6years. 
I suffer from Tokophobia so this has been a very long and differcult decision for us. I am absolutly terrified of child birth and being pregnant but would give anything to have a family of our own :crib: :cry:

The lovely guys in WTT helped me come to the conclusion that I just need to go for it and face my fears. 

So here we are and enjoying trying :sex:
Fingers crossed everything will go ok, and when the times comes I will be able to handle everything

xxxxx
:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Fleety said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> Making the big leap over from WTT to TTC :happydance:
> thought i'd re introduce myself. I'm Fleety, Me and Hubby will be both turning 27 later this year and have been together for just over 6years.
> I suffer from Tokophobia so this has been a very long and differcult decision for us. I am absolutly terrified of child birth and being pregnant but would give anything to have a family of our own :crib: :cry:
> 
> The lovely guys in WTT helped me come to the conclusion that I just need to go for it and face my fears.
> 
> So here we are and enjoying trying :sex:
> Fingers crossed everything will go ok, and when the times comes I will be able to handle everything
> 
> xxxxx
> :hug:

:hugs: good luck. :dust:


----------



## shadowsilk

Fleety said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> Making the big leap over from WTT to TTC :happydance:
> thought i'd re introduce myself. I'm Fleety, Me and Hubby will be both turning 27 later this year and have been together for just over 6years.
> I suffer from Tokophobia so this has been a very long and differcult decision for us. I am absolutly terrified of child birth and being pregnant but would give anything to have a family of our own :crib: :cry:
> 
> The lovely guys in WTT helped me come to the conclusion that I just need to go for it and face my fears.
> 
> So here we are and enjoying trying :sex:
> Fingers crossed everything will go ok, and when the times comes I will be able to handle everything
> 
> xxxxx
> :hug:

I'm doing the same. But I'm not terrified. But... if you ever need any help or have any questions about getting pregnant, I have two kids, so I might be able to answer some. :D :hug:


----------



## Fleety

:sad2::cry::nope: OMG what am I doing!!!

I'm sat here almost a nervous reck, what am I doing? There is no way I can give birth! I'm gonna end up pregnant and trapped in my worst nightmare. I dont know if I can do this.

But I want a baby so bad Grrrrrrrrrrrr why do I have to feel like this! :muaha:

I cant stop thinking about the birth, the pain. What if I ask for a Csection? what if the docs say I cant have one? all the what if's....

I cant cope now, what am I gonna do if I do get pregnant, but its what I want, a family of my own :(

:cry:


----------



## LeaArr

I wish I could give you the magic answer. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through :hug:


----------



## Fleety

I feel like the 2 sides of my brain are going in different directions


----------



## jaytee

ktsl123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am Katie from Chicago. I have belonged to this website since I got married in July 07. I wanted to reintroduce myself since now I am TTC. I had been hoping to accidentally fall pregnant before this month although my husband decided August 08 is the month to begin. So this was my first month TTC, but did not work out very well. It would be a long awaited dream come true for me to have a family
> 
> 
> Baby dust for everyone....it will happen for all of us!!

DH and I have been married for a year and he always told me that August 08 would be the month to start trying! I secretly hoped to get pregnant before August but now that August 08 is here I'm so excited to know that he is looking forward to trying. 

Good Luck to all


----------



## Saph

I got married in April and stopped the pill on 25th july, had a withdrawal bleed from 29tnh july to 2nd Aug. Went to Istanbul last week and ovulated (22nd of August) so took a while, it was very very painfull for about 10 hours. I know I ovulated because I tested. Did anyone else get so much pain? When will I get any preg symptoms if I managed to concieve. I am driving myself mad!!


----------



## Saph

Hey dont worry, all of my friends that have given birth say that it is amazing and the pain is not so bad because you are doing something so special. And the old cliche that you soon forget. Also lets face it your not going to give birth and then regret the whole thing and wish you had never had the baby. You will be fine. Also my sis has had 2 c sections and says they are a breeze (and she is quite soft) Good luck, dont worry xxx





Fleety said:


> :sad2::cry::nope: OMG what am I doing!!!
> 
> I'm sat here almost a nervous reck, what am I doing? There is no way I can give birth! I'm gonna end up pregnant and trapped in my worst nightmare. I dont know if I can do this.
> 
> But I want a baby so bad Grrrrrrrrrrrr why do I have to feel like this! :muaha:
> 
> I cant stop thinking about the birth, the pain. What if I ask for a Csection? what if the docs say I cant have one? all the what if's....
> 
> I cant cope now, what am I gonna do if I do get pregnant, but its what I want, a family of my own :(
> 
> :cry:


----------



## rivanprincess

Hi Im chelsea, 28. Dh is 29 and we are TTC our first. We've been married for 3 yrs, together for 8. Im really excited to be trying, it still freaks my DH out a bit, so Im hoping for some good talking here to ease my need to talk about pregnancy and ttc :happydance:


----------



## SianMA

Hi Girls,
I'm Sian, 27 DH 29, we're TTC #1 and have been trying since Dec07. Got married Jul07.

I cam off Depo after 7 years in July07 and didn't have any periods until Jan08 since then have been tryng to regulate my cycle. I was haveing totally random cycles ranging from 11 to 34 days with AF lasting between 2 and 15 days!

Finally had success in July with my first proper cycle after taking Agnus Castus/ Black Cohosh and seeing a homeopath who gave me Folliculin to try to kick start ov.

Got lucky in july but unfortunately had a natural mc in August @6wks +3 so I'm waiting this cycle out before trying again in october.

I have to say the miscarriage forum really helped me come to terms with the mc and I'm finding the TTC forums help me to keep positive.

Just wanted to say Hi, hoping that DH and I will have a baby before I age out of this forum!


----------



## Purplemoon

Hey Im MJ but my friends call me Purple or Purp, i am 24 and my fiance is 31. We have been TTC since Sept 2007. No luck so far, we were hoping it was going to happen easily, but boy were we wrong :dohh: 

I found this forum via a google search and it looked awesome so i decided to join!

I love to read and play World of Warcraft, i am a housewife and my fiance is self employed. We live in the UK, we have 2 furbaby cats and hope to add to our family soon :baby:

I look forward to meeting you all :hugs:


----------



## Fleety

hey Purple :) Welcome to the forum, My hubby and I have also played World of Warcraft, having a break for a bit tho. It was taking up far too much time lol i'm sure you know what I mean :happydance:


----------



## KandKsMama

Well I figured since I posted a little intro already I might as well post here.

Name: Karine
Age: 26
DF: Richie 
His Age: 25
TTC: #3 
Mommy to: Khloe Maureen (almost 20 months), Keira Mackenzie (almost 7 months) and step mom to Arianna Nicole (5)
How long: We've only been TTC since July 4th when we decided that this will be the last baby for a while if we dont have a boy. Then I am going to work towards getting my boutique and some other stuff off the ground before we go for #4


----------



## Zoey1

Hi Ladies! I'm a new BNB Member and already addicted to it! =) I'm 28 years old and my husband is 27. We are looking to try and concieve around November and so on. My AF is due on Sept. 11th, however I don't think we'll be able to try in Oct., since I have dental work that still needs to be done. 

Just wanted to introduce mself! =)


----------



## rinkydink

Hello - just joined today and have been browsing for a couple of weeks. I'm 28 and my husband is 27 too Zoey1! We are TTC #1, this is our first cycle, but we started a little late. I have started this charting business, but my cycles are highly random (last 2 were 60d and 39d!)

Good luck to everyone else out there!


----------



## Essence

Hello everyone! I, too, am new and already addicted, I have been searching for an awesome pregnancy site like this for a short time now but I think I found it- right here!
I am 20, and my husband is 24, we have been married for just over a year. We are TTC#1 and should be well on our way in a few days here!


----------



## sweetpea2020

Hello, I'm New my name is Richelle. I'm 22 and my Husband is 22 til Oct.4th.. 
Were TTC our 1st since June/07 and its been a rough road.


----------



## jmiller

Fleety said:


> hey Purple :) Welcome to the forum, My hubby and I have also played World of Warcraft, having a break for a bit tho. It was taking up far too much time lol i'm sure you know what I mean :happydance:


Same here...Hubby and I both play World of Warcraft...Matter of fact its probably the reason i am not pregnant yet...It does take up ENTIRELY to much time lol :dohh:


----------



## honey08

Zoey1 ,Essence and sweetpea2020 (and jmiller if ur new2?)
welcome2 bnb its a fab site...really supportive and any advise u need u will always get answers from plenty:)
im 27 and dh is 45 were ttc#1,however garys had custody of his son since he was 3 now 13,so im a step mum 2a teen terror!! sadley had a M/C in mar08 and couple mths after i started charting,opk and ive just resentley got me sel a persona monitor,had to wait till next cycle2use that tho as i didnt rest it proper this mth:(usless!!
hope every1makes u feel welcome,but also hope ur stay in the ttc part is short but sweet!!! x x x


----------



## littlepea

I'm Allie, 19 ttc#1 with My boyfriend Erick. Hopefully this will be our month!


----------



## Hansie

Hello everyone im new
My name is Hannah I am 23 my hubby is 26. I am a stay at home mum to my little girl who is 16 months we have been ttc #2 for 3 months with no luck. I am still breastfeeding and have had no :witch: as yet. this month tho I had cm for the first time so am hopeing I will have:witch:or:bfp:soon! Cant wait to get stuck in to this site everyone seems soo supportive xx


----------



## Heidi

:flower: Hi I'm Heidi, 23 (24 next month) fiancé is 25 an TTC #1 for one month now, so early day's but fingers crossed xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello my name is gabrielle and im 21 years old. Ive been married for three years and have two beautiful boys. 

Owen who was born at 36wks, and is now 3 years old

Gavin born at 34wk1day and is 61/2 months old.

Just decieded this month to start tying agian.

We would love a little baby girl!!

Think i might have ov last week saturday??? Had .... 3xs on thurs fri and sat.

Do you think i have a chance???


----------



## Gabrielle

TTC 3 soooooo anxious

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello my name is gabrielle and im 21 years old. Ive been married for three years and have two beautiful boys. 

Owen who was born at 36wks, and is now 3 years old

Gavin born at 34wk1day and is 61/2 months old.

Just decieded this month to start tying agian.

We would love a little baby girl!!

Think i might have ov last week saturday??? Had .... 3xs on thurs fri and sat.

Do you think i have a chance???


----------



## happyfamily123

Hi--My name is Cori. I'm 23 yrs old and have a gorgeous 2 1/2 yr old son named Vincent Paul. I'm been married for nearly two years to the love of my life and we've been trying since January of 2007 with a miscarriage in April of 2007. My husband and I got together when I was about 8 months along with Vincent. I think our timing may have been off most of the time, but I am seriously so ready for my :bfp:


----------



## sandrass

Hey everyone :) I used to come here, but it was awhile back so I will post...

I am almost 22. Have been TTC on and off since about January last yr...

Hoping to get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## summer_glow_18

Hey, im abby and im 18, been with my boyfriend, 25, for three years..he's now my fiancee..experienced a miscarriage last year :( we've got ourselves together, saved up etc..and now ready TTC#1!! Just off the pill and on my period...so let the games begin!! 
Hoping to get a BFP within next three months...fingers crossed :)
xx


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies,

My name is Lea. My BF of 8 years and I have a 3 year old DD and are trying for another. This is our first month of trying so we will see. It seems that everyone around me is getting preggers so I hope some of their dust will rub off on me.


----------



## stargazer

Hi all! Im 23 and my hubby is 26, and we have literally started ttc today! Im so excited!


----------



## tangoyellow

I'm Sunny, 21. My husband is 29. We've been TTC for a little less than a year. We recently found out that OH has azoospermia (extremely low sperm count almost to the point of nonexistent). We just finished registration with various cryobanks and will begin home inseminations in November. :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hi I am Jai, 24 engaged to OH who is 22, first proper cycle TTC so fingers crossed.......... :dust:


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi I'm Lisa I'm 26 and DH is 33. We are just starting TTC this cycle too :happydance:


----------



## Fleety

Welcome aboard guy baby dust to you all
:crib::dust::crib:


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome everyone! :hugs:


----------



## lillypiesmummy

Hey everyone. I am 21 and my dh is 22. We have a gorgeous daughter called Lilly who is 2 and we are ttc no.2. So far we are on month 3, i am testing on tuesday so send me lots of babydust! Hope we all get our :bfp: soon! 

:hug: Lisa x


----------



## mrsmab

Hi everyone,
Im 21 and DH is 26. We've been TTC for 7 months and still waiting for a :bfp:. 
Heres to hoping for :witch: to stay away and a :bfp: this month!
xx


----------



## Catalyst

Hi im 24 and so is my OH. We hafve been together for 9 years. Just started TTC #1 in May. No luck yet. Im using saveontest (ovulation) for the first time this month and I hope it will work.

Came across this site via google search and it looked nice so I joined.

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## TTC2008

I am 25 (turn 26 in Feb. 2009) and DH is 26 (turns 27 in Dec. 2008). We are TTC #1. I had an IUD (copper) for almost 4 years and loved it. Had it removed in May and have been TTC ever since with no success thus far! I'm charting my CM, using OPK's, but not temping because I'm pretty sure I know when I ovulate.


----------



## Woodchuck

Hi, im Anne-Marie, im 23 and my dh is 24. 
We are ttc for our first child.
in all honesty, I have never tracked af to the day, so all i know is after 1st month of trying, I should be anytime soon...

fingers crossed


----------



## Saxogirl

Hello All,

I have just turned 29 (so only just made it on this thread which is depressing... lol) And have just received the :witch: after the first try, was really upset/depressed but am trying not to let it get me down. 

Like some others on here I have never really paid that much attention to dates and cycles etc and am now wishing I'd just marked the calender here and there as I am not really sure of my cycle length which doesn't help things much! Is looking like I am a typical 28 day cycle now (been spot on for the last few months) so am hoping that this is gonna be the month for my BFP!
Am also off to the shops tomorrow to get a thermometer to try and temp this month, so wish me luck as at the mo am not really sure what I'm doing lol (Am hoping I'll figure it out soon!)

Anyway goodluck to all xxx


----------



## K477uk

Hi All! I'm 26, as is my husband, and we've been married for 10 months, and TTC for the last 2 (well 3, but one we couldn't as OH was away on business!)

....and I can't wait!!:happydance:


:hug:to all!

Mrs B


----------



## LadyBee

Hey all! I'm 26, my wonderful husband is 31. I've haven't actively been TTC, but I am now! I hope to get pregnant before the new year. Endometriosis and cystic ovaries are my problems to overcome...but here's to hoping and trying!
Best to you all!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi, my husband and i are 25 and this is our first month trying and i'm due to ovulate oct 31st/nov 1st! Can't wait. x


----------



## Ilove

Hi all
Im 20, husbands 28, this is year 2 without contraception and cycle 8 of very actively trying for our first child

Im on day 25 today and am usually around 33-35 days

Good luck everyone:happydance:


----------



## wannabemummy

hi all im zoe im 21 oh is 26 , been ttc for over a year now and just been diagnosed with pcos and prescribed clomid!! im new on here so any guidance would be much appreciated!!!:D


----------



## Lunaty

Hello everyone,

I am 22 and my DH is 30, this is our first cycle actively trying and came of the pill 3 cycles ago :)


----------



## beauty

Hi everyone
I am on my 4th cycle of TTC I am 26 partner 37 was on BC for over ten years but came off in June time and got my first cycle back end of August..Got my AF last week so cycle 3 didnt work however i defo noticed the ovulation this month so thats good sign.. Fingers crossed to everyone xxxx


----------



## morayo

hi all, im 28 oh is 35, ttc #2, m/c 19 oct 08 after 8mths of trying.still waiting for af or bfp! preferably bfp pls God! praying this will still be my mnth, wasnt always bding at the right times during the 8mths of trying but got bfp last mnt after actually understanding what O was all about.
wish u'll bfps asap.amen to that.


----------



## momnjet

Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 20s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.

Hello! I am 29 TTC #2

So far was ttc since January, last month started the regimen of fertility treatment. So my ob/gyb referred me to a reproductive endocrinologist for further assistance; so i had a hystopinogram (i know i butchered the word :dohh: ) after having that done and a few few rounds of blood works the procedure showed a blocked tube on top of fibroids (they arent a real concern at this point) any-who I am on day 9 of my cycle today was the last day for my clomid (100mg) Friday I go for the sonogram to see how my follicles look and also give me injection for the hcg.


----------



## babybump96

HI! My name is Brittny and I'm 23. My husband is 25 and we've been ttc for I would say a year now. I'm looking for a cycle buddy.


----------



## KeiD

hello, 

i'm 25 my dh is 33. i have just come off my pill (after 10 years) and we are in our first month of TTC.


----------



## JKay

Hi, me and my oh are 26, just come off cerazette (been on it for 6 years) and this will be our 1st time ttc.


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Im Sarah, Im 28 and my DH is 30 we have been actively trying for over 5 years now with a m/c in May 2006.
Im currently 6 dpo on my 2nd round of clomid.


----------



## kissingtoast

Hi Guys,
I'm 27, my bf is 21, we've been TTC for over a year now with a MC in Sept 08. I have a cycle 26-28 days long.
Anyone out there around the same cycle as me, or with a younger parnter please send me a friend request!! :)


----------



## pinkbow

hey all

im 22 Fiance is 24, we've been tryin to conceive for over a year with no success so far...

used to be 28 days like clockwork, but now can be between 28-30 ish

currently 6dpo anyone around the same time roughly?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Can I join in? 

I'm 20, my husband is 26. We will be TTC for number two starting next month :D I am hoping I will not be in the TTC section for long but that may be just a bit too wishful! 

We are TTC our second now because we don't want there to be too big of an age gap between Anna (our daughter, now 9 months old) and baby # 2 - I want her to have someone to play with when me and Dom are just too boring, I want her to have someone to share with; both toys and experiences, I want her to have someone to wake up with stupidly early on Christmas mornings, and someone safe to row with, someone to look out for, and be looked out for by... I just don't want her to be 'alone'. Although me and my husband will always be there for her, I want her to have someone close in age, just someone _close_ to walk through life with.

I also want to do my midwifery degree before too long, but definitely want baby #2 before then otherwise the age gap would just be too big. 

Therefore, I am currently doing an OU course in health and social care that ends the beginning of October so I am set to TTC after this coming cycle as baby will arrive (if all goes to plan! And they stay in for the full 40 weeks this time :dohh:) after my exams and course are over. 

If things go impossibly well I am hoping for a first month bfp so baby is old enough that I can apply for uni in Sept 2010 to do my midwifery degree and Anna and baby #2 can go to nursery together! :rofl: Maybe even more wishful there, though :blush: lol

I am just an impatient person I guess. I dread to think how I am going to cope with all that TTC brings... :roll:

*sigh* But that's me anyway, nice to 'meet' you all in TTC, I am looking forward to getting to know you all and hope we all get our BFP's soon! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Modir

Heya. I'm Dani and I'm 21, OH is 23. After I thought I was pregnant, we decided to TTC for our first. AF is due the 16th - 18th so here's hoping.


----------



## jodi_19

Hi. I'm Jodi. I'm 24, bf is 23. This is our first time TTC. I'm due in the next few days. Fingers crossed for BFP!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

OMG I can't believe I missed this thread! 

I'm 25, Hubby is 25 next week. We've been married for 9 months (together just over 2 years) and we are TTC baby No.1. 

This next 3 years are likely to be very exciting as we are paying off debts (we have paid off 50% of them hence the ability to TTC now :happydance:) and hubby is due to go to Uni in Sept 2010 to study to become a teacher. He will then get to spend time (and holidays) with LO (or should I say LO's) when they arrive. 

Just want to say, thanks for the lovely welcome girls! This forum is fab and I hope we all get our BFP's soon!!


----------



## maka888

Hi All!

Im 23, hubby is also 23 (will be 24 in may) We are highschool sweethearts and have been together for 6 years, married for 5 months. We started TTC right after the wedding, and got a BFP the first cycle. Ended in a Missed Miscarriage which required a D&C on 9-15. 

this is currently our first cycly TTC again..

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## gnomette

hi i am 24 my oh is 24 we are sweet hearts at school an lost contact for bout 5 years an then we met up again an now we are getting married in 5 weeks! we are on our 2nd cycle ttc again after an ectopic in september last year! 
good luck every one 
:dust:


----------



## wantingmore

Hello. I am going to be 29 this week and my hubby is 37. I have 2 children (ages 6 and 3) with my late husband. Since his passing, I have married a man (who was also widowed) and he has no children of his own. We are in our 4th cycle TTC. My late husband had a vasectomy, so I thought my baby-making days were behind me. So, guess not...and I am very excited to be TTC again. It almost feels like a first, and I guess it kind of is for us as a couple. Baby dust to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummy2

Hey I'm Gemma.
Im 22 and my fiance is 34, we have a 20 month old son and we have been ttc#2 for 5 months... thought this month was going to be it but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. fingers crossed for next month!
xx


----------



## mjt11907

hey all i am Maranda and i am 21 (22 in may) and my oh i 21 (22 in july) this is our first month ttc... i am currently on cd13 and this will be our 1st we r trying for... we are engaged and married soon.... good luck all.. we have our fingers crossed


----------



## Bebecake

I just started TTC again this month after a lap in Nov. 2008. I'm 26 and my other half is almost the big 3-0. We can't wait to have a little one of our own, but it has been a very bumpy road...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

HI im jessica. 20 at the beginning of april. Ive been TTC for 5 months. First :witch: since coming off the implant this week! praying for my first EVER :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## DanielleM88

hi i'm Danielle and i'm 20, 21 in April married my hubby steven last year on valentine's day, nearly a year already :wohoo::rofl: we have been ttc since Dec 08, but only joined this site today so i'm a newbie

i am 6dpo and due to test on 12th Feb
really hope hubby's super :spermy::spermy: this month :rofl: lol

Dani


----------



## mrsstreet0417

I'm Tiffany, 19 years old, DH is 22, and we are TTC and hoping for a Valentine's Day positive (Have had all symptoms for weeks)...Thanks for the club Wobbles!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi All! I'm 28 (29 in may) and my husband is 35.... so offically we squeeze into the 20's club!!! We've been together for 8 years, married for 7 months, and ttc baby number 1 for 3 months.

Have bought a clear blue fertility monitor to try for the first time this month... and hope it brings us our much wanted BFP!!


----------



## Mamageddon

:hi: I'm Willa (28) and married since 2000 to Terry (35... soon to be 36)

We have one boy Tristan - age 8 and haven't used really much form of contraception since 2003. Still no luck. 

I admit we haven't tried and I haven't even talked to dr about fertlity issues. I just don't know. I have a feeling pregnancy is unlikely again for us and at this point we aren't trying but I do keep track of my cycles (no more temps though)

I used to have long irregular cycles, which have come back to normal for the last 6 months since using Vitex :thumbup: and that has made me feel a bit better. 

I work at home, reading tarot, and DH is a massage therapist. I am also returning to school (next semester?) to finish my degree. 

That's it about me :) 

Happy Babymaking all!


----------



## Mamageddon

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Hi All! I'm 28 (29 in may) and my husband is 35.... so offically we squeeze into the 20's club!!! We've been together for 8 years, married for 7 months, and ttc baby number 1 for 3 months.
> 
> Have bought a clear blue fertility monitor to try for the first time this month... and hope it brings us our much wanted BFP!!

HA! We have almost the same age difference between us and our spouses :)


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Mamageddon said:


> ttcbabyno.1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I'm 28 (29 in may) and my husband is 35.... so offically we squeeze into the 20's club!!! We've been together for 8 years, married for 7 months, and ttc baby number 1 for 3 months.
> 
> Have bought a clear blue fertility monitor to try for the first time this month... and hope it brings us our much wanted BFP!!
> 
> HA! We have almost the same age difference between us and our spouses :)Click to expand...


It's a great age gap! It's been working for us for 9 years!! Have you been using ovulation kits or anything to help? 

I can't get on with temp checking so have just started with the cbfm which i'm finding fab so far. Takes the gues work out of it and I feel much more relaxed with it than I first thought I would. 


Good luck with this month... Here's hoping for bfp's all round!!
Xx


----------



## Mamageddon

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Mamageddon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyno.1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I'm 28 (29 in may) and my husband is 35.... so offically we squeeze into the 20's club!!! We've been together for 8 years, married for 7 months, and ttc baby number 1 for 3 months.
> 
> Have bought a clear blue fertility monitor to try for the first time this month... and hope it brings us our much wanted BFP!!
> 
> HA! We have almost the same age difference between us and our spouses :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a great age gap! It's been working for us for 9 years!! Have you been using ovulation kits or anything to help?
> 
> I can't get on with temp checking so have just started with the cbfm which i'm finding fab so far. Takes the gues work out of it and I feel much more relaxed with it than I first thought I would.
> 
> 
> Good luck with this month... Here's hoping for bfp's all round!!
> XxClick to expand...

We have been together 10 yrs or so - with our 9 yr anniversary coming up. I agree! Great gap :) 

I am temp taking - sometimes. I am bad at being steady with it. At this point, I still have more weight to lose and I don't know - I get excited every month that I think I am only to be disappointed. I am tired of TTC and just want it to happen again already, lol :) 

I just tested for this month - on day 30 and it's negative :( booooooo :hissy:


----------



## Nikki Monique

Hi, I'm 27, 28 next month and this is is our first month ttc. I have a 4 and 2 year and hoping for a 3rd very soon. :)


----------



## Rebaby

Hi. I just joined and thought i'd post a little introduction. I'm 24, my OH will be 26 in the summer. We're not actively ttc, but after much discussion we decided in january that we would stop trying NOT to (i.e. stop using contraception!) and see what happens :baby: I'm not sure how much of a difference there is, but it felt right to us.

I fell pregnant within a few weeks, unfortunately i started to miscarry friday evening and just trying to come to terms with that now, having literally only just started to believe i was pregnant and get my head around that.

I am relieved to have found this forum, i only registered yesterday but already i feel like it has helped.

Just taking one hour at a time right now.

Good luck to everyone ttc!


----------



## Pusskins

Hey,
I'm 22 & DH is 31
TTC for my 1st, been trying for 5 months.

Good luck everyone :D
x


----------



## Mamageddon

Welcome Pusskins and Rebaby :) Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## fingercrossed

hi ladies, can i join?
been ttc (with every different method) for 10 month now :(
i fertile this week though so still continuously keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## fingercrossed

meant cycles more then months x


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

HI lovelys,
Only recently joined so wanted to say hi and intro myself!!:blush:
Im 23 yrs OH is 24 been ttc for 8 cycles now so got everything crossed for this month!! im in my 2ww at the mo and have 12 days till we can try for :bfp:.
look forward to making new friends along the way.
xoxox :dust: xoxox


----------



## fingercrossed

:idea:Has anyone had or know of any methods that they feel have been more successful than others?:blue::pink:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi I am 26 nearly 27 and OH 29 we are TTC#1 and been trying 3 cycles but this is first i have followed more carefully...


----------



## jemlou

Hi All,

My name is Jemma, I am 27 and OH is 37, been TTC for about 4 months, on CD14 at the mo, usually a 26 day cycle but last month was 28(got rather excited!!). Really hoping for :bfp: this month as am seeing one of my friends tomorrow and pretty sure she is going to tell me she is pregnant, I love her to bits but still very jealous!!!!!!


----------



## twinklebunny

Hi, I'm 24 and this is my first month off the pill and our first month of ttc. Really hoping for our :bfp: soon!!

XxX


----------



## loulou58

Im Loulou and im 25 :) ttc number one, and im on my second cycle in!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm Jen, 24 and ttc baby number 1.
This is 2nd cycle, last one only 23 days long and not sure if thats going to be a pattern or not!
hoping for a :bfp: soon!


----------



## sonyabazonya

I'm Sonya, 21.
TTC baby number 1. this is my 3rd cycle off of BC ovulation should be tomorrow, fingers crossed it'll be a :bfp: in two weeks!


----------



## LAMby

TTC#1 !!
Me: 27 DH: 28

Its very early days so praying for blessings. Had a reality check coming on here but fingers, toes and everything crossed except the obvious!! (sorry! tmi?!)


----------



## mrso

I'm Rachel, 26... DH 31. 

TTC for some time now (loose track after a while)

Hope we all get BFP soon!!!!


----------



## hannpin

Hi Im Hana and I'm new around here... so please forgive me for not abrieveating!!

I'm 23, been with my partner who is 25 6 years and TTC #1.

I came of Implanon implant in October, and since then had 21, 49 , 42 day cycles!! currently on day 37, with :bfn: yesterday :sad1:

Hopefully we will all get what we are hoping for asap

:dust: to all xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey guys, I've been TTC for 3 months now and this month I've been experiencing these pains on my left side, they're on and off. Im 5 DPO and I've never experienced pains this early before. please help!


----------



## CocoDidi

Hi everyone! 
I've been TTC for 4 months now. Didn't realize how hard this is!! I'm glad there's so many of u to talk about this topic with me :)


----------



## ThatGirl

i'm 19 ttc no1 :) x


----------



## cami1986

Hi im cameron. 22 years old hubby is 38. we are ttc #1 on cycle3. af is due saturday hoping she doesnt come. good luck to everyone on getting your bfps!


----------



## bump_wanted

im laura im 24 oh is 23 we're due to get married next year and this is our 1st cycle ttc...we just decided it felt right to try before the wedding...will see how our 1st few months go and the closer it gets to the wedding we may take a break who knows what will happen :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## ernurse86

HI Everyone!! I'm new to the website, but definently looking for some support! I'm 22, single, and TTC. I am planning to be a single-mom-by-choice. Please don't criticize, I have thought things through, and am working with an OB on this. This has been the first month i've tried, we did an ICI on March 2! So I'm on the LONG wait to test. I don't think I have any fertility problems, but I really wouldnt know since this is my first attempt at TTC. I'd love some support, and any advice you guys may have throw it my way!! This wait has been absolutely HORRIBLE. I have taken HPT 6 days in a row now....yes I know i'm an idiot, i'm a nurse and know that theres NO way to get a BFP this early, but I'm obsessed with it!! So any support you guys can offer in this long wait would be greatly appreciated! thanks guys!! Good luck to everyone!! Baby dust for all!!!!


----------



## charlz87

Helloooooo!!
Both OH and I are 21, but have been together for almost 7 years and are ttc for baba #1 at long last, after many many years of him pestering me. 
This is our first cycle ttc (af due sunday 15th). It took alot of persuading for me because I am a bit of a career girl (last week at uni next week!). Thats why I finally gave in coz I know that I will have got all the qualifications I need now to give baba a decent life. OH works full time. Also just got over a long lived eating disorder that I have been struggling with for 6 years. I am finally healthy and gotten af back (after a long time with nothing) and have come off BC. 
Sorry its long but that is my journey in short so far... 
Fingers crossed that all you girlies get :bfp: V SOON.XXX


----------



## Paleassin

Hey,

Im Steph =] 

Im 19 years old. Ive been with my boyfriend Iain for ages.
I was pregnant in 2008, but sady lost my baby, so hoping to have another one this year! 

*fingers crossed*

Hello everyone! x


----------



## Kelly9

Hey
I'm Tiffany, 24, my hubby is 25, we're in cycle 9 of ttc number 1. Been together for 6 years, married for just over 6 months now. Hubby has celiac and may have fertility problems so he went in for a semen analysis and now we're waiting on the results. Other then that I'm pretty sure we're healthy and strong. I'll be going back to Uni in sept for nursing to, so if we conceive we'll be busy for a while!


----------



## Sbuxgirl4004

Me- 27 and my OH- 28 (almost 29)

We've been trying for about 6 months now. I have a 3.5 year old from a previous marriage and can't wait for #2!!


----------



## jemlou

Hi ladies

Just wanted to ask how everyone is getting on at the moment? I am now into my 4 cycle of actively TTC and even though I promised myself I wouldn't become obsessed, I have become completely OBSESSED with it all. It seems to be all that I can think about and desperately trying to make sure it isn't all I talk about too as don't want people knowing we are trying!!!!
This is my first month of LH testing, O day should be today if I stick to my 26 days this month, but can't pin my OH down,literally!!!!!!!!!! We do shift work so sometimes are like ships passing in the night! He got home from a night shift this morning and I tried to convince him that a bit of :sex: would help him sleep, but funnily enough he was having none of it!!!!!!! He informed me yesterday that he believes it will probably never happen as its a complete miracle and he isn't that lucky, so he isn't going to worry about it and if it does happen, great! Why can't I be that relaxed about it!!!!!!
How are you all finding the emotional side of it? Anyone else turning into a complete nut job:wacko:?!!!!

Baby Dust to you all.......:dust:


----------



## unfertile

Hi my name is julie and im a 25 yr old married mother of 1. My husband and i got married March 21,2008. ( my anniv. is this sat>:happydance:). And we have been trying to conceive for the past yr. Only to find out Nov.5, 2008 that i have PCOS. I was put on 1500 mg of Metformin and 400mcg of Folic Acid. But needless to say no baby. I started the Metformin 11-5-08 and end of Nov. :witch: came to visit. Same thing end of dec.:witch: came to visit. But my last normal cycle was may of 08. didnt have one june or july . had one aug . didnt have another one till nov. then as above nov. dec and now NONE!! Jan , Feb, and now march is here and no AF. I started thinking maybe i need to test. But im so afraid of another :bfn:. Ive took enough PT's from June 08 till now. I have major stock in EPT.. The more my DH and i try the harder it is to even think we might get a:bfp:..


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Hey I am Justine! 

Me: 23 DH: 25
Married: 6 months Together: Just over 5 years
TTC #3: Active Since 3/09 Not preventing since 12/08
Charity was born April 17th, 2003 
Alyssa was born May 12th, 2005

Right now I am in my TWW. Waiting and Seeing what happens.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya Im Lisa, im 24 ttc my 3rd, my hubby is 33. we will have been married 5 years in july. i have a daughter who is 5 next week and a son who is 3.5.
been wttc for 33 MOnths. its was a long wait been ttc since dec08 currently on cycle4. CD5 fingers x'd for this month.


----------



## Mon111H

Hi I'm Monika, 21 years old. Not married yet, but i am ttc with my boyfriend for 2 years now. I don't think i will be able to have children, that's what doctors told me a few years ago. So now I don't care if i am not married, although my boyfriend are definatelly my future husband sometime in the future. I think i got obsessed with ttc since i actually paide attention if i will get pregnant. So nothing yet, don't think i will soon. but still praying. I thought that if i calculate my ovulation dates it might help. I cant calculate it, cause i dont get my period if i am not on the pill. and if i do get it, (while not on the pill) it goes on for 4-9 weeks. its horrible.
Glad to get to know new people to talk to. 
:)


----------



## Mon111H

Tiffers said:


> Hello! My name is Tiffany I am 21 and my DH is 22. We have been married for 2 years on November 12, and this is our first month trying to conceive. I am on day 27 of my 29 day cycle, 13 DPO. I am WAAAYY to nervous for my own good. I want to be pregnant so bad I think that I have started making up my own pregnancy symptoms.. " I think I read if your big toe turns red you are pregnant..." or something like that... ;)
> 
> Wish me lots of baby dust!!!

Hi tiffany, I'm Monika. I just want to ask u something. What is "13 DPO"
I probably sound stupid. But these things kinda confuse me. I'm new. Also ttc.
Good luck with u...


----------



## Mon111H

Hi everyone. Welcome and good luck to u all.
I want to ask some advise from the ladies who are ttc, and their partners are involved as well. Actually i can't say that me and my oh is ttc, cause truthfully I AM! I desprataly want te get pregnant for the past two years now. I spoke to my oh several times. Telling him i want to have a baby. We are not married. The marige thing don't botther anyone. I think that he (OH) might not take it very seriously. Although, he said it's fine, we can try. More in the same way he would say "i can get something like clothes" or something like that. I would not mind having a baby. But how can i speak to him and tell him i am very serious? And maybe get him exited too. Plz any advise would greatly be appreciated. thanks


----------



## louisa89

Hi i'm 27 and trying to conceive baby #1. came off the contraceptive pill last august so been trying about six months. am 12dpo at the moment, but just noticed a little spotting (nothing much really i hope). could it be implantation? have done three tests and all :bfn: was hoping its still too early to detect a :bfp:. hope its my lucky month this month!! x


:hug:


----------



## distantsun

Hi everyone I'm Emma and I'm 26 and this is my first month of ttc. This is my first 2ww it's going to be the longest 2 weeks ever.

:hug:


----------



## sazza

Hi everyone, I'm Sarah, I'm 28 - and I'm in the second month of TTC baby numero uno!

Looking for a buddy if possible. I have a 32 cycle, and am 7 dpo.

Any takers? lol


----------



## 21p1eco

Hi, guys. My name is Emilie, im nearly 24, my other half is 27. We have been together for 4 years now and live together in Southampton in a 2 bedroom flat, so the next thing is to fill that spare room! We are both university students, with one year left to go, i am hoping to take a year out to have the baby and then go back to finish my degree as babies are the only thing i can think about so i cant concentrate, lol.

I came off the pill in january and we tried feb and early march but i got my first 'real' period since coming off the pill on 19th march, so we had tried at the wrong times. So this month is the first month where i can track ovulation properly, although im still not sure how long my cycle is yet, but i guess we will just keep trying. Slight problem with trying this month as my family are coming up to visit for the week and then im going down there to stay so im not going to see OT a whole lot and more difficult having sex, lol. If i concieve this month the due date would be xmas eve, i cant think of a better xmas present.

Sorry about not using the abbriviations much i'm still getting used to them.


----------



## Steffany08

Im 17 18 in four months and my husband is 26 (it's hard to explain) and we have be trying for my first for 3 months


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
I'm 27 and am trying to conceive my 1st child.
Was on microgynon before ttc
This is my 3rd month of trying and am 3 days into this cycle.
Anyone similar??
x x


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
I'm 27 and am trying to conceive my 1st child.
Was on microgynon before ttc
This is my 3rd month of trying and am 3 days into this cycle. 
Am hoping 3rd time lucky!! :happydance:
Anyone similar??
x x


----------



## louisa89

Hi garkat23 im 27 and ttc #1. I was also on microgynon 30 for about 11yrs. came off them last august. Have been ttc since sept 08 (7 months) but no luck as of yet. am on cd7 at the moment so got a week or so until ovulation.

:hug:


----------



## minnie83

Hiya, I'm 25 ttc baby number 1. Have been on the pill for 9 years, stopped last month so keeping fingers crossed for BFP this year! :bfp:


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm 28 and my DH is 23. We are TTC our first baby.


----------



## caz81

Hi im caroline, im 28 and ttc first child, I was pregnant but we lost our first baby at 6 weeks and have just started trying again


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hi, I'm Sarah, I'm 20, OH is 29, we just started ttc our first this month. Hopefully all goes well for all of us here!


----------



## achekh8707

My name is Amy, I'm 21. Hubby's name is Dru, and we have been married since October 2006. We have a 21 month old daughter named Emma, and we are WTT for baby #2 til about June when DD turns 2. I have been researching about charting, found that I have a 28 day cycle. Next AF is due on April 9th, and two months later will be trying!


----------



## Lullabella

Hey Im Joanne....Just new to this site. Im 24 and been with my partner 6 years and engaged one year. We have been ttc baby #1 for 2 years now without success as I have been diagnosed with PCOS....But im keeping a positive mind and hopefully it will happen for us very soon.... Baby dust to ALL ttc

***************** ************* Mwah xxx


----------



## Marydoll

Hi All, I am 27 (28 in May) been with DH for 10 years married for over 2 years. Been on pill for 9 years and TTC #1 
Just started last month so early days but have fingers and toes crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Louise N

Hi all i'm Lou, 24. Soon to be married and then we're TTC-ing straight after. Only 2 months to go and then I can post in the TTC forum for real :happydance:

Anyone else TTC-ing from early June?


----------



## LJaydow

Hello all, i am Laura, 21 and TTC #1

Getting frustrating as have been told i have PCOS, then recently have been told i dont - added to which im awaiting periods after having my first and only depo injection. 

ARGH!


----------



## broodylocket

hi all, im lucy im 21 OH 27, ttc for our first child together. came of the implanon on 16th march, had AF, so bring on :sex: :) baby dust to us all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickielm

hi i am vickie!! I am 25 and OH is 29. I came of the pill end Sept 08 as we decided it waas time to start trying. Got BFP on 6th Dec then had an early scan on Christmas eve because of a slight belled and found out we MMC twins, so had D+C on 12th Jan (we could not believe it so i wanted to wait for another scan to make sure as i dont have extreme regular cycles so could not be sure of dates etc).

since the op i have not been using barrier methods as doctor said it was ok. Had another BFP on 23rd Feb, but had my bloods monitored strait away and HCg fell from 75 to 33 in a few weeks. So now i am back to square 1 without having a period yet to flush what-ever it is out of me as they feel it is not remains as i had a BFN 3 weeks after D+C, it could be a chemical pregnancy but i should have had AF by now! so it could be BO!!

I am in turmoil at the miniute but we will be able to start ttc again in the next few weeks hopefully.

Vik
x


----------



## yamkins

well hii!:hug:

My name is Yami Lynn, I am engaged!!! getting married around next year! and trying to conceive! This is my first try although there have been 2 months where I thought i was pregant because of a late period and weird symptoms. But it was just my body psychologically acting up :/

We figured we were so sad,me and the fiance, that we both know we really wanted it. It's about my partners time to have one! he's 33 but still acts like a little boy and is completely energetic! as for me, I feel very ready and willing to go through this! my mother had me at 18  but that doesn't have an effect on me. I'm in love, I want a family, and I want to make my future husband a happy father! and I want that little bundle of joy!:bunny: :pink:


----------



## Chloe1

Hi i'm Chloe, aged 28, OH 28 also. Been married nearly 3 years. This is my 2nd month ttc and im really excited. So glad i found this site :happydance:

Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## ohmybabybump.

I'm 19, not quite in my 20's yet, but I will be later this year. Me and my fiance want to have a child, this is our second month ttc. We are very much in love and are getting married soon. We really want a baby, because it is important to us to be parents and good parents because my mom was never in my life and his dad was never in his life so this is our chance to do it right!


----------



## Ell87

Hi,

I'm Danielle, 21, married to Mark, 24. We've got 3 kiddies - Callum, 3, Katelyn, 2, Lily, 13 months. We are currently TTC #4 and on CD 4 :)


----------



## AJpeartree

Hi everyone, I am 26, married to DH, age 26, since July, 2008, and TTC our first baby. I am secretly hoping for a little girl, he is hoping for a boy, but obviously we would love either one sooooo much!! :hugs: I am very excited but also really antsy to wait each month to test!! I can't imagine what it must feel like to see a :bfp: I am always looking up stuff online about early preggo symptoms, etc. That has become my world! It is nice to know I am not the only one wasting hours analyzing every symptom. I am currently about 9 DPO, :witch: is due next Friday....please please please don't come AF!!! Baby dust to all! And check out my journal and please respond! XO Alyssa


----------



## KatieKat

I am 23 and OH is 26. We have been ttc for 21 cycles and have been together for 4 years although we've known each other since i was 16 :smug:. *3 Days 'til test time..*
Feeling kinda useless at the minute with all the BFN i have been getting this year :cry:


----------



## mummy_daddy

I'm 27 and ttc our 1st child. This is our first month of trying! So keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsG88

Everyone! My name is Tiffany(20) and DF's name is william(29)! TTC #1 together. My fiance has an 8 year old Daughter. We have been TTCing for abbout 6 months off and on but just actively started TTCing this month lol. I am 9DPO and so far no symptoms. I'm nervous to test lol.


----------



## jennifer89

Hi I'm Jenni, i'm 19 and my OH is 21. stopped taking BCP just over a month ago, so waiting for AF (still after 35 days!!) 

trying for my first and i'd love it if anyone has any advice for me, or visa versa (not that i'd be much help being a newbie!)

xx


----------



## mrscooper

Hey everyone!
My name is Kerrie, I'm 21, my hubby is 26. Haven't been using any sort of conception for 2 years, as I was on Depo and knew that it could have harmed my fertility. Have only been actively (OPK,BBT monitoring, prenatal vitamins etc)TTC for about 6 months now, and no success so far. 
Good luck to you's all, hopefully I'll meet some new friends to share the journey with!


----------



## emalou90

Jennifer89 - i'm also a newbie and TTC for my first at 19 also.
I've not been on BCP so luckily my BFP will come for me earlier than you as i've heard it takes some time to get back to normal.
I've heard we're very fertile though so fingers crossed for us we'll both get our BFP soon :)

Any tips i get i'll let you know (and visa versa?)

x


----------



## Ablaski17

Hello. My name is Allison. Iam 19 , 20 in Novemeber. Me and hubby got engaged back in January =] SOOOO EXCITED. We set our date to get married its July 8,2010. We are trying to concieve this month is our first time trying. We have our fingers and toes crossed. Its awesome to know there are girls out there around my age trying for the same!


----------



## littlebuddha

Hi girls, I'm Hollie (20) can't remember if I introduced meself here before..?!

ttc number 1! Very excited  Going to get married to my oh and best friend before bubs is born, it's going to be a big big year!! xx


----------



## emalou90

oh that sounds great Hollie 
good luck girl, that would be a lovely year for you!

:dust:


----------



## littlebuddha

Thanks em  When you testing lovely? I kept saying 10dpo...now i'm saying 11dpo (tomorro) I'm scared!!
I haven't been on bcp or anything either so I'm hoping we get a nice juicy bfp soon... x


----------



## emalou90

littlebuddha said:


> Thanks em  When you testing lovely? I kept saying 10dpo...now i'm saying 11dpo (tomorro) I'm scared!!
> I haven't been on bcp or anything either so I'm hoping we get a nice juicy bfp soon... x



oooo tomorrow!! hehe fingers crossed! :bfp::bfp:
yeah i haven't either so it's looking good for both of us!

i'm testing in 9, so on may 3rd or 4th, might do it before ;)
i can't wait

xx


----------



## kitty_kat

hi every one im cath im 20 oh is 35 been trying since october/november last year no luck yet but having some symptoms now 6 days till i know for certain cant wait hope we do have a bump on the way gl to every on here who is trying


----------



## floopie

:hi:
hi im Leanne im 25 yrs old, i live with my bf who is 22, & we been ttc since nov 08, recently did a test but came bak negative which has mad me feel down as i had similar symptoms, i was on microgynon for 8 yrs before ttc. O:)


----------



## RaeEW89

Im Rae Im 19 and trying ttc #1 with my boyfriend who is also 19.


----------



## Maybe baby

hi there im 19, so is oh and we are TTc baby one in may 2009 xxx


----------



## xblue-eyesx

Im Kelly, im 16 almost 17, my boyfriend is 20 almost 21 and TTC. came off the pill 3 weeks ago...
Thanks x


----------



## Maybe baby

great that we have so many chatting here...pm me msn if u like...thers 3 or 4 of us that chat group wise daily xx


----------



## UrPrincess

HI! I'm Jen, 23 and my husband is 30. We have a 5 1/2 yr old daughter, 3 1/2 and 2 1/2 yr old boys. We would like to have another daughter and started TTC in February 2009. Its been a tough journey so far but it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## littledancer

Hi all,

I'm Leah- I'm 29 years old and just started TTC with my husband (he is 31). We only just started last month but I'm already sad that we didn't get pregnant this month!! Lol, I know, I know, give it time!


----------



## Sexual_llama

Hey girls!

I'm Beky I'm 18 (19 in August) OH is 25 Been together 1 year and 8 months on monday! Been TTC for about 8 months. 

I have Gynealogical problems have had them since I was 11 and they want me to have a Laposcapy but hoping to concieve before then! 

In September 2007 I had a what my Dr called a Phantom Pregnacy. I went threw 6 months a pregnant women the only difference was there was no baby. Me and OH had only just got together it was really hard to build a relationship but it actually gave us something strong to build on! 

He has a little girl of 5 who is an angel! 

We're hoping that if we concieve this month, baby will be due on 18th Feb 2010, My OH birthday is the 11th! Not that it ever works out that way but then again I was born on my dad's 22nd birthday!

<3

Baby dust to all! 

Lets hope!


----------



## Jojazz

Hi all,

Just thought i'd introduce myself and ask for some advise.

I cam off the injection in august last year and have had AF regularly since NOV.

I am now 6 days late have done 2 HPTs both came back negative!! I have been feeling sick for the last few days. but am not sure whats happening or what to do next!!!


----------



## cheeky~vw

Hi,
I'm Vicky...im currently engaged! were trying for bubba number 1, for around 2-3 weeks now! not sure what else to say now, lol.


----------



## LKMcHenry

Hi, Im Lacey. Im 25 years old and dh and I are trying to conceive our 1st. Im from a little farm town in northeastern missouri. Hope my stay here is a short one!!!


----------



## mindy1600

Hi! My name is Mindy and I am 29 years old (Almost ready for the 30's forum:blush:) I live with my wonderful husband and our three cats in the Northwestern part o the United States. 

Our Journey has been very rocky and I took a few months off in order to clear my head after a miscarried late last summer. I am looking forward to getting to know a few girls on here and hopefully find out how to better my odds of conceiving and keeping the baby.


----------



## mindy1600

Hi Lacey! Lots o Baby Dust your way...

:dust:


----------



## jelly.belly

Hello girlies, my name is leigh im 20 and OH is 21, after mc 2 years ago weve finally both decided to ttc, am currently on cd10 and am hoping we dont stay in this catagory too long xxx


----------



## bianca B

Wobbles said:


> The 20s TTC club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 20s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.

h


----------



## bianca B

Wobbles said:


> The 20s TTC club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 20s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.

ok hi all so i am new here and feeling slightly confused how it works here?? im reading some posts and wat does PCOS mean??


----------



## danime

Hey there girls, im Dani, 23yrs old with 2yr old daughter named Hallie. I'm TTC #2 as i think it's a good age gap and i'm really broody lol. Seriously i love my little girl and my OH more than life itself and i'd rather do the running around while i still have the energy lol. It's my 1st month TTC and my calendar said i OV yesterday which means i'm now on my 2WW but still BD for the pot luck factor, plus it's good fun and excercise lol. Hoping to make some friends that i can relate with xx


----------



## stephwiggy

hi


----------



## sparkle_smile

Hey girls,

I'm Gem. I'm 20 and my OH is 26. This is our first month of TTC and AF visited today. I'm also looking for people who I have a lot in common with as it is difficult trying to find people so young with the same interests as me. A lot of them just spend time going clubbing and drinking till they pass out, which is fine, but it just isn't me!! Lol.

xxxx


----------



## MissingBubs

floopie said:


> :hi:
> hi im Leanne im 25 yrs old, i live with my bf who is 22, & we been ttc since nov 08, recently did a test but came bak negative which has mad me feel down as i had similar symptoms, i was on microgynon for 8 yrs before ttc. O:)

Hi Leanne. My name is Ve and I'm also 25. We seem to have a pretty similar history. We have been ttc since dec 08. mc in feb 09 at 6 weeks and no joy ever since. I was on the pill for almost 10 years with just a 3 month break. I'm mid cycle and this is my first cycle trying SMEP. Would be nice to have a few buddies. :happydance:


----------



## NatalieP

Hey
My name is Natalie and I am 22, I am getting married in August to Mark who is 25. Been trying to conceive for a couple of months now!
Sparkle_smile I know exactly what you mean! Its really hard finding anyone my age who is getting married and trying to conceive!
Natxxx


----------



## babydust1

Hi 
My names Helen im 19 years old i will be 20 in 21 days ive known ive had PCOS for 3 years now and i have been trying to conceive since i was 18 it has been a long hard road for me and its been upsetting knowing everyone around you has falling pregnant and your still waiting. but i know im not alone and theire is many other women out there with my condition who are wanting and waiting there turn to become a mum. i recently just got put on metformin on the 19th may i really hope this works for me i go back to the hospital in september to see the garny and then i see if ive ovulated i have to do my day 21 progesterone day on monday. my periods have been really clockwork for a few months now. at 1st when i first got diagnosed with PCOS i didnt really have a clue about it was till the doctore told me i may never have children and that was distressing and heartbreaking news for my self as for other women with this condition and as ive read up on it and realised im not alone with this. im glad theire is other people out here who can talk about it and share there stories, ive read alot of succefull pregnancies using metformin and i hope i can be one of them :) im only on 2 500mg metformin tablets a day so i hope this is enough for me, i was also confused when my doctor told me i had periods but wasnt ovulating i didnt think that was true i thought if i have a period i must be able to ovulate but unfortunetly i dont.. well i wish all you lovely ladies out there the best of luck and hope you get your little miracle soon , never give up always have hope and faith because miracles do happen :)

baby dust for all of you :)


----------



## babydust1

bianca B said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> The 20s TTC club.
> 
> :D
> 
> Come & say hi, introduce yourself to the 20s club, tell us how old you are, are you TTC #1 or more & a bit about your TTC journey so far.
> 
> ok hi all so i am new here and feeling slightly confused how it works here?? im reading some posts and wat does PCOS mean??Click to expand...

Bianca welcome :) PCOS means Polycystic Ovaries Sydrome


----------



## Virginia

Hi,

My name is Virginia. I am 18 (19 in a month and I keep forgetting and thinking I'm turning 20...lol) and my OH is 29. He already has a daughter (9) and I love being a step-mommy, but now it's time for our own. We've been TTC for about 5 months now with no luck. I am hoping this is our month. This is the first month I've started tracking anything, and it turns out (at least according to the ovulation calculator) that ovulation occurs a lot sooner than I thought. We are hoping for that BFP!

I def. know what you guys mean about people our age being married and TTC not being common. The whole "teen thing" just wasn't what I ever wanted to do. I was 10 going on 30(with the push of complicated things going on at home). Of course, I never really looked back nor missed any of it. It may be for some people, and that's great, but I would rather keep living in my life.


----------



## stephbond89

Hello 
I'm Steph and I'm 20, and from Warrington UK. I have been married since September 08 and just last month me and my husband decided we wanted to start TTC after a lot of talking and thinking about it, we decided it was the right time, and that we were ready for it. 

I have posted abotu my concerns of coming of Cerazette, so anyone who was on it and has had experience, any advice on that thread would be a huge help!!!

Have only been trying since the beginning of May so its only been a month and we're having much fun trying!!! I joined this forum to get help and advice from people, but also to make some new friends in my area. I'm reasonably new to the area so would be good to make new friends :) 

Nice to meet u all! :) xxxx


----------



## AmyD

I'm 19 and will be 20 in September, My Hubby is 22 and we to married 02/05/09. We are only just startin to look at ways of getting pregnant ie when im ovulating etc... Hopefully it will happen soon :D Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## AmyD

Was Nice to see so many of you lovely ladies in the same boat as myself as it is not very common around me for people my age to be wed... I mean a fair few people my age have got childeren but yeah lol :) Wish you all the luck in the world & if you have any tips what so ever.. let me know xxxxx


----------



## twilightgal

Hi I'm new to B and B, I'm 25, and TTC #2. Just thought I'd say hi!


----------



## achekh8707

Hi :) I'm Amy, 21 years old, and I've been married for going on 3 years in October. We have a beautiful 2 year old daughter named Emma, and we will be trying for baby #2 in August/September 2009.


----------



## JackJacksMom

Hi everyone! My name is Kristi, I'm 23 and have been married to my DH for almost 3 years. We have one almost 2 year old, Jack, and have been actively TTC#2 for over a year. After beginning BBT & OPK's I found out that I'm not Oing. At the end of this month I will be starting Clomid per my OB. Would love to find a buddy(ies) in the same situation! Baby dust all around!

Kristi & Joe 08.05.06
Jack Michael 06.25.07
TTC#2


----------



## seattlemama

Hey everyone! Great group here! 

I am Liz and Im 23. DH is 25 and we have a 13 month old little boy. We are on our 3rd cycle of ttc for #2. We will have been married 4 years in August. Time sure flies! 

I am on CD5 today, anyone wanna be buddies?


----------



## l.o.v.e.sr

i'm 22 my man is 24 and were ttc our first. we have july and then we'll be apart for a bit and then november and on to ttc. all i want for xmas is a bfp!


----------



## nicholatmn

Hi! I'm Nicholat (pronounced Nicolette :) ). I'm 24 and I am TTC #1 for about 8 moths with 1 MC at 9 weeks.


----------



## Birmz85

Hi Ladies :lol:

My names Zara, been with my BF for a year :lol: He's 26 i'm 24 and we've been TTC since February but not going into as much depth with Ov and everything...

Randomly found this website and have been glued to it for like 2 weeks :lol:

The advice you ladies give is awesome and the way you help eachother out with other problems despite TTC issues is really sweet 

Anyway... I'm enjoying my time here and hopefully i'll be able to make my way through all of the groups soon

Wishing you all :bfp:'s 

xxxxxx


----------



## littlechicken

hey girlies!
im 20 OH is 23 were engaged and TTC since april 09 :) no good news yet though. I havent really got much clue on the cycles and when is best to try so any advice would be a major help :)
hoping you all get BFPs 
xxx


----------



## tubby

hi im Tubby (nickname), 19 years old ttc number 1 since February 2009. Id like to wish everyone good luck in conceiving and throughout the pregnancy. :)


----------



## makeithappen

hi all

Feeling abit down to lately be honest. I've been married 1 year this month & all we want in the world is our own little family! we've been trying for 4 months but nothing :hissy: 

i feel like everyone i know is having babies & everywhere i look i see happy families & pregnant bellies!! i know it doesnt happen over night but im feeling like it never will for us! i have a good friend in work who cant have children & has been through 4 IVF cycles & still no baby. I have myself worried sick that this is going to happen to me! 

Can someone share some positive stories with me to help me feel more level headed about the whole thing

:hug: to you all!!

xx


----------



## britbee18

Hey ladies! I'm Brit, 20 and my hubby is 28. We met about 5 years ago and got married November 16, 2007. Been TTC ever since! Though, with PCOS, it's been a trial and no luck yet.

I don't want to jump the gun and get all excited, but on Wednesday (June 24), I had some pinkish spotting. I figured I was getting my period, though, my period (whenever it may come) usually starts out brownish, then deep red then light pink. Which, I think is pretty much the norm for most women's mc's right?

Well, I was needless to say, bummed about getting my period because we've been TTC for so long it seems and the last time I had a mc was in December 07 right after we got married. Wasn't much of one. Lasted about 2-3 days if I remember correctly. 

Anyhow, later on Wednesday I went to the bathroom and nothing was there. No blood whatsoever and no traces at all. Same with the next day and the next. So I started doing research and found something about Implantation Bleeding. Which, it got me excited because the day before I saw the bright, pinkish blood, I was feeling a wave of emotions and PMS-like symptoms. On the verge of tears and bursts of anger all at once. I felt so mean that day and actually had to apologize for acting like a witch to my hubby. Lol, so I told him maybe my mc is coming or something and then the next day, Wednesday, I saw the blood and figured that's what it was.

Anywho, it's too early to test, but I'm hoping to do so in another 3 or 4 weeks. I'm trying to stay calm and not get excited because I hate disappointment. So, I'm planning for the worst: the ugly negative on that hopeful little pee strip.

Aside from that, I'm just looking for gal pals that share the same fight as me! Babydust to everyone!

I'm up for a chat if you are! I'm usually on AIM & MSN.


----------



## KayD85

Hi all, 

I'm 24 and my DH is 27. We've been together 6 1/2 years and been married 2. This is our 1st month TTC for #1 and I have been trying to chart my cycle but was on BCP so I'm expecting them to be all over the place! Have posted on TTC & LTTC because may have possible probs conceiving so for now we're just going to enjoy BD and hopefully get a :bfp: soon! :) 

K xx


----------



## psychnut09

Hello there ladies!!!
My name is Heather. I am 19 turning 20 in November. My amazing Husband is 24 turning 25 in August... Happens to be our first anniversary as well!!! YAY!!!
Anyway, we have been ttc for about 5 cycles now. A bit discouraging all the BFN's, but we are pushing on with a smile on our faces knowing when it is our time it will happen! We really cannot wait to have a little miracle of our own... We have had 2 chemical pregnancies, not so amazing... One was before ttc and one while ttc... We are past it though and are looking forward to the future.
Good Luck to all of you! Hoping for our BFP so we have a 2010 baby! 


:dust: all around!


----------



## holly-grace

hey, im 16. I'm expecting a lil girl in august :)


----------



## Freckles88

Hi my name is layla, im 21 and TTC #1. Been with my OH for nearly a year, love him to pieces!!!


----------



## Lou&Simon

ello everyone, Im lou & 26 and simon is 30.
we are TTCing.
i have posted about it in my journal

Lou x


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi!
I'm Raschael and my hubby and I are ttc #1. We have only been ttc for a month, so I am starting this forum nice and early! I am hoping to get as much advice and support as I can. Looking forward to sharing my future pg with you all!


----------



## Laura Pop

hey im laura im 19 ive only just started to TTC and it already feels like forever lol


----------



## LJaydow

Hey im Laura, 21 from London and TTC #1. Come off of Depo in May and think i may just have had my first period since!!!!!

Cant wait for my :bfp:


----------



## SPDwifey

HI my name is Penny. I'm 26 and currently TTC #2. I was diagnosed with mild pcos June '08. I came off BCP last month so keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## MrsBrowning

Hi my name is Stephanie and I am 24 with 3 kids already. I have been ttc for a few months now with my b/f of 1 1/2 yrs. I have been cramping almost everyday for almost 2weeks now and around cycle day 16 i had brown spotting that I only saw when I wiped and it only lasted for a day and a half. I am now on cycle day 28 and still cramping with my temp jumping from 98.1 and 99.7 for 5 days now. Anyone have any input I would really appreciate it. I really need someone to talk to about this..


----------



## villamama

Hi my name is Tori. I am 27 and hubby is 25! I have 1 son from a previous relationship who is 8 and my hubby and I have 1 son together who is 14 months. We really want to have a girl next but will be happy no matter what!!! :happydance:


----------



## keegans-mummy

Hi everyone im kirsty, im 18, my bfs 22, i have a 2 yr old boy n my partner has twin boys both from previous relationships, ttc no.2 hoping for a girl but happy with either! Anyway Good Luck everyone! x


----------



## inactive1

Hey Ladies.!!
I Want a TTC Buddy :)

Im 18, From Uk. My Partner Is 20.

We Have a Daughter LillyMae Who Is 6 Months Tomorrow And Want To make Her a Big Sister.!!

So Were Trying To conceive baby #2. 

Would Love To Talk To Anyone Really xXx


----------



## rony

hi

my name is rony

i'm 26!

me and my husband have been trying now for 2 months

and i keep on feeling things in my stomach and 

i was wondering if any of u imagine u feel pregnant just because u want it so much?


----------



## keegans-mummy

Hiya rony 

i know exactly how you feel ive been wanting another one for so long that every month i think i can feel that im pregnant tho its always a bfn! 

Good luck tho! Hopefully ul get ur bfp xxx


----------



## girl

Hi Im tali, OH is lee.
Im 21 and he's 21 next month. 
getting married :wedding: 7/4/2010. but still ttc. depending on when i get :bfp: move the wedding forward or back!!
we would love a :crib: for 2010!! x


----------



## xxbeckyxx

hiya everyone im becky im 22 and ttc #1 we have been trying for 16 months now! cant belive its been that long. im off to the drs on thurs for some more bloodtests to try and find out why its bloody taking us so loooong. good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## wait.and.see

Hi everyone, i am 24 and my partner is 27.
This is our 2nd cycle TTC after coming off the pill. 
We are very excited and cannot wait to get a BFP. 
Fingers crossed this is our month


----------



## keegans-mummy

Af arrived today so will have to see next month,
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## bec_v

Hi I'm 24 and my hubbie is 26, been married almost 2 years and thought it was time to take the plunge (although sometimes I still dont think we're old enough! lol!) 
I've been on the pill for about 9 years and always had regular periods, just decided not to wait for my first 'real' AF or anything, just going for it. My DH wanted us to just try completely naturally but I'm taking folic acid and using OPK's - can't hurt our chances can it? Just wondering if my chances will be very slim for the first few months with coming off the pill? any others experienced anything similar? 
We're very excited but I dont wanna get our hopes up too much in the first few months. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FaiiryDustt

hello im 18, 19 in Feb and OH is 22, 23 in Feb.
im from the UK Basildon/Southend area.
our first month of TTC is almost over, ive got 3 days until testing.

xo


----------



## Lara310809

I'm Eloise, and I got married earlier this month. We're trying for our first on 31st August, which is when we leave on our 3 week honeymoon. My husband is from a British colony overseas, and he wants to raise kids there, so whenever I get pregnant, we will be moving over there. 

Talk about upheaval!

We've been talking about kids for years, but with the way things are at the moment; it's never been a good time. But things are a little more stable for us now, so it's all go. We thought the honeymoon would be a sweet milestone to use :)


----------



## Lara310809

Lara310809 said:


> I'm Eloise, and I got married earlier this month. We're trying for our first on 31st August, which is when we leave on our 3 week honeymoon. My husband is from a British colony overseas, and he wants to raise kids there, so whenever I get pregnant, we will be moving over there.
> 
> Talk about upheaval!
> 
> We've been talking about kids for years, but with the way things are at the moment; it's never been a good time. But things are a little more stable for us now, so it's all go. We thought the honeymoon would be a sweet milestone to use :)

Sorry, meant to add that I'm turning 25 in August. 

Is it possible to edit posts you've already submitted on here? If not, I may do this a lot ;)


----------



## justincase007

kylie- 18 y/o, birthday is 10th august.
ttc 8 months with no luck :(
somebody with good luck send a bfp my way!!!

p.s. if anyone fancies a text buddy let me know!!! xxx


----------



## girl

Lara310809 said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I'm Eloise, and I got married earlier this month. We're trying for our first on 31st August, which is when we leave on our 3 week honeymoon. My husband is from a British colony overseas, and he wants to raise kids there, so whenever I get pregnant, we will be moving over there.
> 
> Talk about upheaval!
> 
> We've been talking about kids for years, but with the way things are at the moment; it's never been a good time. But things are a little more stable for us now, so it's all go. We thought the honeymoon would be a sweet milestone to use :)
> 
> Sorry, meant to add that I'm turning 25 in August.
> 
> Is it possible to edit posts you've already submitted on here? If not, I may do this a lot ;)Click to expand...


yes, bottom right hand corner of where you've written!! where 'quote' would be on someone elses!


----------



## FaiiryDustt

justincase007 said:


> kylie- 18 y/o, birthday is 10th august.
> ttc 8 months with no luck :(
> somebody with good luck send a bfp my way!!!
> 
> p.s. if anyone fancies a text buddy let me know!!! xxx

heya where abouts do you live? im 18 too and i turn 19 in Feb!!
=)
im looking for text buddies too =D
xo


----------



## Tasha360

hiya. my names Tasha im 20 and ttc number 2. i have a two yr old and miscarried twins at 13 wks last september. wud love sum 1 to chat 2 x


----------



## RachelH

Hi all

Im 24 and my DH is 33. We got married in April last year after a 6 year engagement.
We started TTC in October so we have had 10 months at it now, fongers crossed this will be our month. my AF is due any day now so only time will tell.

Good luck to ever one xxx:dust:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi all, I am 25 and been ttc only about 2 months now, been with OH 5 years, will have been married for 3 years this August! Hoping for my BFP soon, and looking for people to chat to :hugs:


----------



## K1nS

Hey everyone, my name is Lorraine and I have been TTC as of today woohoo lol. I am 20 years old and my OH is 25. I came off the BCP 2 weeks ago now and we was origninally going to WTT until Jan next year. After reading about so many ladies on here having trouble TTC, we thought that maybe we should just start trying now. We are taking it slow, no pressure and if it comes then thats a bonus :)

Lovely to meet you all, its great to see so many of you around my age :D


----------



## Jadelm

FaiiryDustt said:


> justincase007 said:
> 
> 
> kylie- 18 y/o, birthday is 10th august.
> ttc 8 months with no luck :(
> somebody with good luck send a bfp my way!!!
> 
> p.s. if anyone fancies a text buddy let me know!!! xxx
> 
> heya where abouts do you live? im 18 too and i turn 19 in Feb!!
> =)
> im looking for text buddies too =D
> xoClick to expand...

Heeeeeeey I'm 19 (birtday was 9t June), just started ttc and never realised how stressful it could be! 

I'm game for text buddies :thumbup:

Jade xoxox


----------



## stephx

Heya :) 

Im steph im 19 tooo! (just turned 19 a few days ago)

Me and OH (22) have been ttc for a year now which is forever :(

Were getting married next September :D and i would love to have a baba for then 

Great to see so many young people TTC i usually feel really young on forums like these! Im up for text buddies with anyone who wants to :D

xx


----------



## Starflower

Hi Im Jess

Im 24, have been married to my DH for just over two years, but have been together nine. We've decided to start TTC :)
Im really excited, but we're just letting nature take its course.

Its nice knowing there are so many other people my age also TTC.

Fairy dust for everyone

xx


----------



## FaiiryDustt

Jadelm said:


> FaiiryDustt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justincase007 said:
> 
> 
> kylie- 18 y/o, birthday is 10th august.
> ttc 8 months with no luck :(
> somebody with good luck send a bfp my way!!!
> 
> p.s. if anyone fancies a text buddy let me know!!! xxx
> 
> heya where abouts do you live? im 18 too and i turn 19 in Feb!!
> =)
> im looking for text buddies too =D
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> Heeeeeeey I'm 19 (birtday was 9t June), just started ttc and never realised how stressful it could be!
> 
> I'm game for text buddies :thumbup:
> 
> Jade xoxoxClick to expand...

do you live in england? if so ill be your text buddie =D

xo


----------



## FaiiryDustt

stephx said:


> Heya :)
> 
> Im steph im 19 tooo! (just turned 19 a few days ago)
> 
> Me and OH (22) have been ttc for a year now which is forever :(
> 
> Were getting married next September :D and i would love to have a baba for then
> 
> Great to see so many young people TTC i usually feel really young on forums like these! Im up for text buddies with anyone who wants to :D
> 
> xx

heya im 18, i always feel like i get judged for being 18 and wanting a baby.
not by the ladies on here but just in general.
i would love a text buddy too =)
where abouts you live? in england?

xox


----------



## stephx

Yeh im from England :D

I always feel im getting judged too :(

xx


----------



## pinkbunny

Hi im Nicole 
im 24 OH is also 24 we have been TTC for nearly a yr.
i dont seem to be ovulating ..... and OH has a low sperm count and low mobility
x


----------



## Starflower

Hi Nicole,
Welcome to BandB. Im sure you'll get there! 
Im TTC too we could be buddies if you want??

Take care


----------



## Pixie81

Hi, I'm 28 and would like some buddies. I had my first child when I was 18 (I turned 19 when he was 3 months old) and I know the feeling of being looked down upon. It's horrible isn't it? My son has never known his dad and I was completely on my own up until 2 years ago when I met my husband. So getting pregnant this time round is going to be a new (and wonderful) experience for me. It's no fun being a single mum.

I'm in the Northants area. Are there any other ladies on here from this area?


----------



## Dak

i am Daina, 29 mother to a 2 yr old girl. ive had 2 miscarriages. Conceived my baby after a laparatomy to unblck my tubes. I also have a hormone imbalance problem. itook clomid last month unfortunately it made my uteline lining very thin so i stopped taking it. Am on cd10 of 35 day long cycle.

hoping to meet all ttcers. good luck everyone.


----------



## K1nS

Welcome pixie and dak, nice to meet you both :)


----------



## BattyNora

Hi All :wave:

Well I didn't now where I belonged - but I thought I would settle down in here and get to you you lovely ladies :D 

I'm Emma, 19 (20 in Dec). This month I am so far 8 days late for AF, and although not pregnant me and OH thought I was for a bit there. It has made us think seriously about what we want, and what we can do. 

We have decided that we are both settled in our jobs, have a decent income coming in and have a solid support network that means we want to start TTC.

So, from no on we are taking a more relaxed view and not charting/temping etc but are NTNP for the next 5 months, and then if it doesn't happen by end of the year we will start actively TTC from Dec. :happydance:

Would love some buddies here, :hugs:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi Emma, sounds good 

OH and I were similar in the decision - stable enough etc - though I have some ocd tendencies so was never going to cope with ntnp! I wish I could! I am nearly 26, and OH nearly 25.

Nice to meet you


----------



## BattyNora

Hi Pink! Great to meet you too! I think saying NTNP is asking a bit much of my obsessive self too! But, alas, will try not to let myself become too obsessed with it for a bit...think its why we've given it until Jan until we start charting and such! :D


----------



## pinkandfluffy

You do right - I think most people seem to get their BFPs when they chill out and stop thinking about it so much!

Am hoping after this month I will be more relaxed, and that I'm just obsessing because it's new!

Can't stop scanning these boards though for all the random bits of information you pick up, and people are so quick to help with stuff when you're not sure!


----------



## BattyNora

Oh god yeah! I'm a BnB addict..first just stumbled on looking at early pregnancy signs, then stuck around reading bits and pieces here, now I'm looking at the TTC board to see how what I have in store for me!

I am SUCH a newbie, I don't know the first thing about all of this... but hasn't stopped my obsessive side making a spreadsheet of what I might need in the next couple years and budget :D :D


----------



## pinkbunny

i cant even work out how to do that battynora :) 

i dont understand the buddy thing either !!! im soooo confused


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I struggle to find where I've posted to read back replies!

Oooh spreadsheets, there's a word I like to hear haha.

Well hubby is up early tomorrow so am off to stop ignoring him (he scowls at the mention of B&B!!)

Night all


----------



## sammie24

hey girls, im sam 24, trying to conceive with 2nd child, 1st was an accident (good one though) stopped the pill 5th july, bled for 5 days, off for 3 then bled for 5 days, had a few symptoms of early pregnancy, and then light spotting tonite, so am now unsure whats happening....:wacko:

xx


----------



## Mistress Anon

I'm 21, almost 22 and looking for my first baby!! I've had a PG before but was an ectopic pregnancy. So 2 years have passed and can't wait for my BFP!!! After discovering I have PCOS and been given Metformin I am hopefull I will be PG by next month!! Wish me luck!!:happydance:


----------



## BattyNora

Hi Sammie and Mistress Anon! Good luck to both of you x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi Sammie and Mistress Anon - good luck for your BFPs!

Sammie I've heard when coming off BCP cycles can be a bit random, have you spoke to a dr to see if that is normal? Sorry I can't be any help - mine seem to have straightened out quite early - hopefully it is just your body getting back to normal after BCP!


----------



## BattyNora

I've just come off BCP as well Sammie, and so far on cycle day 40! And I was only on it 13 months! Apparently it your cycle can be very much up in the air for a bit - if you're worried I would go to GP just to make sure.


----------



## subaru555

Hi there,

I'm "subaru" from Scotland. Details in my tickers :) 

Fancy a text buddy too from any ltttc in their 20's as sometimes can't keep up with it all on here! 

x


----------



## SteffyRae

Im 18 me and my fiance are hoping to get legally married on 9-9-9 since that is our exact age differance. and have our ceremony in a few years when his son is older. I've been TTC for about 6 months and having problems


----------



## K1nS

Welcome Steffy, good luck TTC


----------



## amymooch

Need some advice. Im 19 and my boy friend is 17. 
We tried for a baby thur/fri night. Was such a shock for me when he said he wants a baby. Is it too soon? I really want one now. I have been pregnant before and i really want a baby this time.


----------



## K1nS

amymooch said:


> Need some advice. Im 19 and my boy friend is 17.
> We tried for a baby thur/fri night. Was such a shock for me when he said he wants a baby. Is it too soon? I really want one now. I have been pregnant before and i really want a baby this time.

If its what both you and your OH want then whats the problem? :hugs:


----------



## lOVin'LiFE

Hi, I'm 26 and my husband is 30. Just started TTC for baby #1 these last two months. Best of luck to you all :) xxxx


----------



## K1nS

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## charlie_v_o

Hi all, posted before but not here,
Just thought i'd introduce myself.. Im Charlie im 20 and my OH is 22 (23 soon) Recently got engaged.. :wedding: Have been TTC for the last 5 months, as Doctors told me it would be hard for me to get pregnant as i suffer from PCOS and Endometreosis... I Did manage to get pregnant but was unaware and M/C at 6 weeks :cry: But looking forward to TTC again soon.
:hugs: Good luck to everyone :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## K1nS

Good luck TTC hun :hugs:


----------



## Staceiz19

Hey 
im stacey i'm 19 years old and currently TTC # 2 . My first one wasn't planned but is my life now :D had her at 16 and shes 3 now so wanting to have a brother or sister for her and dont want too much of an age gap .. i came off the implanon on june 18th after having it in for almost 3 years and now my periods seem to be irregular (didnt have any whilst on the implanon) am on my second cycle.


----------



## Bambina

Hey,
I'm Charley, i'm 18 19 in December. This is currently my TTC #1. We have been trying since last christmas, but not really charting things, i am however 12days late this month so doing a test today hopefully. However if its negative then we are gongi to chart things and hope and pray that way


----------



## jillypoop

Hi I'm jillypoop :wave:

I'm not TTC yet, we are going to start around March/April next year but wanted to introduce myself and get to know some of you guys in TTC before I officially graduate WTT. I've been on there since November last year and go on every day so its a bit scary moving, not to mention the actual TTC, I'm really scared about that! Been waiting for so long!!

My OH turns 21 in October and I'm 21 in March which is the main reason we are waiting, sounds weird but always wanted to be 21 before I had a family! We have been together for three years in December and living together for 2.

Had a rough few months and things are finally looking up for us :D

Sorry its a bit early for me to post in here, just wanting to learn a bit about TTC and get to know my buddies :)

How are people coping with their friends/families reactions about TTC? My family are a bit iffy and they only know that we want to start a family, don't know we are TTC soon! My father is really excited about the prospect of being a grandad but my mum and sister are pretty much dead set against the idea because we are "still kids". My sister is 17!!!!!

Just really excited about TTC, can't stop thinking about it!

Sorry for going on a bit!

xxx


----------



## Staceiz19

well that sounds nice i wish u luck when you do start and like only my mum knows about us ttc haha gona wait till we get a bfp and just be like oh well guess what to everyone else lol 
sending baby dust to everyone 
lol i never really heard that until i started visiting these kinda sites x


----------



## Lawa

Hi Im Lou I am 23 and trying ttc Number 1 I ovulated today so we shall see :D


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi all - and hi jillypoop.

Haven't told my family as am worried it might take a while (I am 26 now - feeling a little old now looking at this thread!!!) but my close friends know.

My family are desperately waiting to become grandparents etc so I know they will be over the moon when we do crack it.

Have been married for 3 years now to my hubby who I met at uni, but had lots of things get in the way of ttc before now (holidays, festivals!)

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## K1nS

welcome to everyone else who has recently joined :D


----------



## sma1588

hello every1 i just turned 21 august 10th and OH is 20 we have talked before and we both want kids i have adenomyosis so i want to have kids early but none of our friends seem to understand the situation( well the girls do) but the guys dont get it..... my dad knows i have this and he doesnt seem to get it either but my mom had the same thing so she understands and says try but dont "trap" my OH whats that suoppsed to mean. we have been togather 2.5 yrs and lived togather for over 2 yrs...... it makes me feel weird cuz im realy ready to get preg and they all say it would suck blah blah blah


----------



## LyannaJodiw

I'm 19 My OH Is 21 . & We've Been Trying For About A Month And A Half .. I've Only Told My Best Friend Im TTC


----------



## amyclaire

hey im amy, 20, living with oh matthew also 20,
currently ntnp, came off pill nearly 2 months ago :) xxxx


----------



## LyannaJodiw

Good Luck Everyone :) x


----------



## Staceiz19

i just found out i have polycystic ovaries but not the syndrome though im kind of confused as to what the difference is ? haha i kinda lied said we've been tryin for 18 months when this is only the second month but good thing i did huh? im gutted but he sent off a referal letter hopefuly ill be lucky x


----------



## PrayerfulHope

HIIIIIIII I have been on B&B for a while but just thought I'd put myself on this little team or whatever. I'm 23, married for 4 years, ttc#1, never been pg before. 

TTC for 14 months *wooo* part of the over 1 year club (it's all about PMA)!


----------



## amirini

my name is miranda (24)and me and my DH (26 today!)have male factor due to retograde ejaculation. we have had i failed ivf and have been trying to concieve naturally for 2 cycles.


----------



## Luvbug429

I'm 24 My DH Is 25 . & We've Been Trying For About 3 Months Now... Only my parents & a few close friends know...


----------



## nightkd

I'm Charlotte, 19 years old, married to Alex who is 22 in September! We're currently NTNP - taking it very easy for a couple of months, if we get pregnant (which we're both hoping ;)) then we'll be ecstatic, if not we'll full on start trying in probably October/November, seeing how things go. :)


----------



## crinklecut

I'm Tamlyn, 23 years old & living with fiance Scott who's 28. Been together 5 years and started TTC last year. TTC again after mc in July with our first pregnancy - just waiting for 1st AF after D&C before we try again! :sex:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Hi, 

I'm Jackie. I am 22 years old and oh is 22 as well. We are currently trying to conceive no. 1 this will be our 3rd cycle of trying. after bcp


----------



## wifenmom

hi i'm 23, married for over 4yrs we're currently TTC #2... This is our second month and I had a chemical pregnancy last month... Nice to meet everyone


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello, Im 21 and DB is 21 also, we are TTC # 1, had a MC in May and we decided that i should go on BC for a while. Well i got the Depo shot... which was the dumbest thing i think i have ever done. It "wore off" in the beginning of Aug and nothing has happened as of yet.. =(


----------



## RedRose19

hello, my names Kate and im 18, 19 in january and im going to start ttc soon as AF gets here lol.
i lost my baby girl in march :( and not had a proper cycle since.. so.. hopefully it sould be back to normal again soon...


----------



## CassiM23

Hi I'm Cassi! Hubby and I have been married for almost a year and 4 months now, and we are TTC #1. We are hoping to be pg before the year is up, I look forward to sharing our journey with you!


----------



## sabreNeric

Hey everyone, My names Sabre, Im 18 I'll be 19 in December, my husband and I are trying to conceive our second baby after 11 months from hell on Implanon.
I look forward to getting to know all of you, good luck everyone!!!


----------



## kevbaby27

Hi all!!

I'm 28 and DH is 25. We've been married for just over a year and trying to conceive our first since April!

Hoping for a :bfp:before the year is out!!

x
x


----------



## RedRose19

lots of baby dust ladies :D its nice to meet u all :D 2010 baby here we come :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumto1girl

Hi i am Bec, i am 27, husband is 30. We are TTC number 2 and have been for 12 months. I had an ectopic pregnancy back in August which resulted in me losing one of my tubes. Hopefully i will get that BFP soon.


----------



## battle_barbie

I'm 29 and hubby is 41. I'm ttc my first. I feel like the I'll be the oldest mum ever. I'm the last of my friends to have a baby. Their little angels are all at school. Hoping for a BFP this month. Hubby says I've just to relax and enjoy all the lovin'


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello

My name is Cherie I am 24, Have been with my partner for nearly 5 years, married for 1 month. We have a little boy who is 21 months. We tried or 1 year to get pregnant with him as I had PCOS. Pregnancy cured PCOS, got period back 8 weeks after having him and began ttc straight away, we are on cycle #19. we have been referred to fertility clinic and just going through some diagnostics with them. Hopefully this is our month!!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

im 19, and ma DH is 21, we been trying for a year now..my CD are Normali 17th for about 6days..
Hoping this month worked but cant get hopes to high


----------



## sabreNeric

Good luck with TTC!!


----------



## RedRose19

good luck ladies and lots of baby dust :) we will get a bfp soon xxxxx


----------



## MrzLewis

Hi!

My name is Sabrina. I'm 20 DH is 21. TTC #2. First month trying. Married for 15 months, together for 3 years. CD1 today. 

Keeping my fingers crossed! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## RedRose19

baby dust sabrina :D i hope this cycle is for u :D 

im still waiting for the AF witch to show.. ive tried everything angus castus, evening primrose... and even some bding... well not just for AF.. :blush: LOL

:hugs: everyone and :dust:


----------



## littlemissme

Hi everyone My name is Jordan i am 19(20 next may). I have been TTC for over a year now with no luck. I have been pregnant 3 times. 2 miscarriages and 1 still birth at 7 1/2 months. Hope to finally get pregnant and have it stick.


----------



## RedRose19

littlemissme said:


> Hi everyone My name is Jordan i am 19(20 next may). I have been TTC for over a year now with no luck. I have been pregnant 3 times. 2 miscarriages and 1 still birth at 7 1/2 months. Hope to finally get pregnant and have it stick.

im so so sorry for your losses :cry: 

i really hope u get a sticky bean too :hugs:


----------



## miss precus16

im athena. im only 16 but i wasnt exactly trying..i joined this forum trying to get tips and to get all the help i can with keepin myself and the baby healthy. its not as bad as it sounds at my age. iv been with the daddy for going on two years and iv lived with him for about a year. home tests have shown to be + but i havent been to the dr yet. no1 knows but me and my bf i havent even figured out how to tell my family. if any1 here knows any tips about good things to do to help because iv heard bad things bout havin babies really young. thx


----------



## RedRose19

awwww well... my friend got a top for the parents saying ur gonna be grandparents.. 

it depends how u wanna tell them... if u find hard sayin it to them.. you cud write it in a letter.. so your parents would read it.. and u are able to write all your feelings etc in it without being interupted etc... 

or u cud wait till ur first u/s and get a pic and show them the pic.. 
good luck :) make sure your bf is with ya when u tell ur parents for support :)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Hi....my name is Katy & i would really like to join you all if thats ok...even tho i am 27 so maybe i should go to the over 30's....omg im getting old lol....

We have been ttc for a year, & have a nearly 4 year old daughter. We conceived her very quickly ( 6 mths) & considering ive only got 1 ovary was very pleased!!! This time around its been very different how ever :( i have recently been diagnosed with polycysts on my only ovary but apparently i am still ovulating....in a way i wish they had of said i wasnt so i could go on clomid & get a kick start...how do they know i may be only ovulating once/twice a year! Husband has bben told sperm is slow & poor count too. Im waiting to have a HyCoSy in a few weeks time & really wishing that its all going to be ok as only have the 1 tube.

It would make my christmas to be pregnant by the end of this year :) 

xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

Dancingkaty1 said:


> Hi....my name is Katy & i would really like to join you all if thats ok...even tho i am 27 so maybe i should go to the over 30's....omg im getting old lol....
> 
> We have been ttc for a year, & have a nearly 4 year old daughter. We conceived her very quickly ( 6 mths) & considering ive only got 1 ovary was very pleased!!! This time around its been very different how ever :( i have recently been diagnosed with polycysts on my only ovary but apparently i am still ovulating....in a way i wish they had of said i wasnt so i could go on clomid & get a kick start...how do they know i may be only ovulating once/twice a year! Husband has bben told sperm is slow & poor count too. Im waiting to have a HyCoSy in a few weeks time & really wishing that its all going to be ok as only have the 1 tube.
> 
> It would make my christmas to be pregnant by the end of this year :)
> 
> xxxx

hehe my names katie too lol, welcome hun :flower: and no ur not 30 yet lol im sorry to hear your having trouble with baby # 2.. u will get that BFP soon hun :hugs: im still waiting for my AF :wacko: and its frustrating.. i think im not ovulating .. cuz my last AF was in june... i just want AF to hurry so i can at least start trying lol!

lots of :dust: hun and welcome again


----------



## wishful8687

Hi, My name is Jennifer I am 22 (be 23 in dec) I've been married for 2 yrs (be 3 yrs in april) and I been together almost 7 yrs...I met him online and we hit it off from there....Now I'm here and were wanting our first but I am takin it easy about the whole thing and we just :sex: like every other day or so..and one day maybe it will hit it on the head :D...Nice to meet all of you!!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya wishful :dust: lots of baby dust :D


----------



## Mini Ginge

I'm 24 years old my partner is 32.
I used to be on Dianette, I started taking it when i was 19 and stopped taking it a year ago today.

We have TTC every single month, obviously nothing (or I wouldn't be asking for advice). What is the usual time to conceive after Dianette ( a strong form of contraceptive pill)!:wacko:

I start my cycle the same time every month, I'm as regular as clock work. I know that we (us girlies) ovulate 10-14 days after first day of cycle. 

I need to know whether I should be worrying or whether I should go to the doctors.

Help girlies please x


----------



## RedRose19

Mini Ginge said:


> I'm 24 years old my partner is 32.
> I used to be on Dianette, I started taking it when i was 19 and stopped taking it a year ago today.
> 
> We have TTC every single month, obviously nothing (or I wouldn't be asking for advice). What is the usual time to conceive after Dianette ( a strong form of contraceptive pill)!:wacko:
> 
> I start my cycle the same time every month, I'm as regular as clock work. I know that we (us girlies) ovulate 10-14 days after first day of cycle.
> 
> I need to know whether I should be worrying or whether I should go to the doctors.
> 
> Help girlies please x


hiya hun.. first of all :hugs: dont worry 

how long have u been trying for... 

some women actaully ovulate earlier or later.. so my adivse wud be use the opks... soon as u get a + then BD every night till the opk + is gone ya never no it might do the trick its help lots of women who are TTC 

if that doesnt work.. u can always go to your local gb and explain and there will run some tests 

good luck and baby dust :dust:


----------



## Mini Ginge

Thank you for your kind words, I will do.
We've been trying for a year. x


----------



## RedRose19

ok.. its just some docs wont see u unless uve been tryin for a year.. annoying i know lol, but id say u sud be ok.. it cant hurt to get everythin checked :)
:dust:


----------



## Bexx

Could I join this group too? I recently turned 29 (hubby is 42), so may have to move to the 30s group someday lol, but hopefully I'll have a BFP before then. :happydance:

No known history of problems, but then we've never tried before (this is the first month). Was on Noriday (mini-pill/POP) for several years in my late teens to early twenties, but have been pill-free for years and my cycles are very regular.


----------



## RedRose19

hey bexx :) i hope u get your :bfp: lots of baby dust :dust:

we will get that bfp soon ladies :happydance: yayy


----------



## livbaybee1

Im 19 , but 20 next month :)
Been trying off and on for about 2 years, well more "not preventing and not using protection for about 2 years" than trying.
But if it happened it happened and we would both be happy and we both want a baby, and ive always wondered why ive never been pregnant, had a scare... so i joined this site last month , and didnt no there was certain days in ur cycle that u can get pregnant, and that alot of women ttc use temps and ov sticks , bla bla.
I didnt no any of this, i just thought have sex, get pregnant lol.
Last month i started counting my cycle days ,(28 days) but i came on last sunday :( , but i now started taking EPO and Folic Acid...
I ordered a basal temp and some ov stick tests last night off ebay, so gonna start doing all that too.
Basically thats my story, im so scared to go doctors cos im young , im scared they will basically laugh at me.
Anyone reading this in same situation around same age? or who is now pregnant but was like me?
Thanks all and gd luck on the people still ttc :) xoxox


----------



## RedRose19

livbaybee1 said:


> Im 19 , but 20 next month :)
> Been trying off and on for about 2 years, well more "not preventing and not using protection for about 2 years" than trying.
> But if it happened it happened and we would both be happy and we both want a baby, and ive always wondered why ive never been pregnant, had a scare... so i joined this site last month , and didnt no there was certain days in ur cycle that u can get pregnant, and that alot of women ttc use temps and ov sticks , bla bla.
> I didnt no any of this, i just thought have sex, get pregnant lol.
> Last month i started counting my cycle days ,(28 days) but i came on last sunday :( , but i now started taking EPO and Folic Acid...
> I ordered a basal temp and some ov stick tests last night off ebay, so gonna start doing all that too.
> Basically thats my story, im so scared to go doctors cos im young , im scared they will basically laugh at me.
> Anyone reading this in same situation around same age? or who is now pregnant but was like me?
> Thanks all and gd luck on the people still ttc :) xoxox

hun i totally feel the same way.. i feel to awkward to go to the docs.. i think they wud tell me im too young etc etc.. but i know when im ready for my family.. as does every woman 

i wanna do it naturally.. and im abit scared the docs wud tell me somethings wrong with me... :(.. but positive thoughts... im still waitin for AF... not had her since june :wacko:
and im starting to get impatient :growlmad: lol


----------



## sabreNeric

livbaybee1 said:


> Im 19 , but 20 next month :)
> Been trying off and on for about 2 years, well more "not preventing and not using protection for about 2 years" than trying.
> But if it happened it happened and we would both be happy and we both want a baby, and ive always wondered why ive never been pregnant, had a scare... so i joined this site last month , and didnt no there was certain days in ur cycle that u can get pregnant, and that alot of women ttc use temps and ov sticks , bla bla.
> I didnt no any of this, i just thought have sex, get pregnant lol.
> Last month i started counting my cycle days ,(28 days) but i came on last sunday :( , but i now started taking EPO and Folic Acid...
> I ordered a basal temp and some ov stick tests last night off ebay, so gonna start doing all that too.
> Basically thats my story, im so scared to go doctors cos im young , im scared they will basically laugh at me.
> Anyone reading this in same situation around same age? or who is now pregnant but was like me?
> Thanks all and gd luck on the people still ttc :) xoxox



I am 18 almost 19 and my husband and I are TTC our second child. I was on Implanon for a year and it really whacked out my hormones and my cycle is crazy now. I feel the same way you do though, I didnt really know about all the temping and OPKs until I joined this site. Im going to order some if I dont get my :bfp: this month. I want to go to the Dr and ask how long it will take for my cycle to get back to normal and when I could possibly conceive again but I feel the same about the Dr basically laughing in my face. I know im young but i have a good job and so does my husband, we own our own house, etc etc. Some people will always think we are too young but age shouldnt define how good of a mother your are. 
I wish you lots of baby :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

sabreNeric said:


> I am 18 almost 19 and my husband and I are TTC our second child. I was on Implanon for a year and it really whacked out my hormones and my cycle is crazy now. I feel the same way you do though, I didnt really know about all the temping and OPKs until I joined this site. Im going to order some if I dont get my :bfp: this month. I want to go to the Dr and ask how long it will take for my cycle to get back to normal and when I could possibly conceive again but I feel the same about the Dr basically laughing in my face. I know im young but i have a good job and so does my husband, we own our own house, etc etc. Some people will always think we are too young but age shouldnt define how good of a mother your are.
> I wish you lots of baby :dust:

i so agree, age shouldnt matter in being a good mother.. im 18 going on 19 too.. and im TTC for my first.. but it will be my second pregnancy.. 
and i wanna try do it my self without docs... i will try up till xmas.. if no luck ill drag my self to the docs *sigh* :( but id rather not ya no.. 

:dust: ladies


----------



## AriannasMama

I am 20, have been TTC with hubby since Jan 09 after being on the pill for 2 years, still no luck....hoping it happens soon!


----------



## Drazic<3

Ooo, haven't seen this thread before. Mind if I join? I am 22, OH is too. We have been formally trying for two cycles and waiting since we lost a LO when we were both 16. Had no clue how stressful this ttc melarky was after the 'surprise baby' that Drazic was! Loads of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Mini Ginge

mrs.stokes said:


> I am 20, have been TTC with hubby since Jan 09 after being on the pill for 2 years, still no luck....hoping it happens soon!

Same as me babes but I'm 24, i think this site is amazing, its keeping me positive and i've only just joined :)

Lots of best wishes and good luck :hugs:


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi do u mind if i join your group? Im 27 and DH is 30, we have been married for just over 2 yrs. We already have 2 beautiful LO's and we are TTC #3, We would like them all close together. We dont temp or anything just a lot of :sex:
Hope u all get your :bfp:'s really soon

:dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

hi kirsty :) welcome and Drazic :) i hope we all get our bfp soon ladies lots and lots of baby :dust: im still waiting for AF.. :cry: no sign of her since june... im testing again 2mor just to make sure.. if bfn then im gonna go to the docs.. *sigh* :(


----------



## nightkd

Hope you find out what's going on Babyhopes... :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... im just so confused :( im nervous about 2mor too...


----------



## nightkd

I know, it's worse when you don't know what's going on too!! Lots of hugs and luck, I hope you get the answer you want.. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

nightkd said:


> I know, it's worse when you don't know what's going on too!! Lots of hugs and luck, I hope you get the answer you want.. :hugs:

thanks hun... gonna test soon :wacko: :nope:

and DF is away for a week :cry: its gonna be hard without him


----------



## madcam

hi im 21 my oh is 24 we r ttc no 3 i know we r young to be wanting 3 children i fell pregnat with our eldest when i was sixteen we got married in july of this year and have been together for 5 years


----------



## sma1588

you are so lucky to be a mom of 2 already at 21 im at the age of 21 now and trying for my first. it must of been hard at 16 to have your first but truly a blessing. i know people say your too young to have kids and have you whole life ahead of you but who wants to wait till your old to be chasing a LO around?


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi madcam,
Im quite new 2 all this.
How long have u been TTC #3?
This is my 1st month, we're not temping or anything we jus gonna go with the flow and see what happens as we r in no rush, got our hads pretty full already.
Good luck TTC

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

hi madcam :) welcome.. thats great your tryin for number 3.. i dont think age is an issue.. age doesnt say how well u will b a mother :) good luck hun :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## kathrynsmummy

_hi i am jess i am 20, nearly 21 i have a 3year old nearly 4year old who i fell pregnant with at 15 had her when i was 16 fell pregnant again at 18 and misscarried me and my parnter have been trying to concieve now for nearly 2years i also have pcos..xx_


----------



## kirstyderby

kathrynsmummy said:


> _hi i am jess i am 20, nearly 21 i have a 3year old nearly 4year old who i fell pregnant with at 15 had her when i was 16 fell pregnant again at 18 and misscarried me and my parnter have been trying to concieve now for nearly 2years i also have pcos..xx_

:hi:

Im new to this thread 2
Gud luck TTC#2

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

welcome jess :D xxx :dust:


----------



## apple_20

hi I'm 20, 21 in jan my OH will be 21 next week. Had an unplanned pregnancy and early miscarrage last month. we want a baby but not actively trying just yet. I'm at uni doing a teaching degree which I love, also become a bit of a BNB addict!
x


----------



## selina3127

hi there my name is selina i am 26 and my partner is 31, we have been ttc our 3rd child for three months now with no luck (already feels like a lifetime), our first child i got caught pregnant with whilst on the pill and our second took 10 months to concieve just hoping this next one don't take that long lol xxxxx


----------



## Lover

Hey everyone :)

I'm Sam, I'm 20 and I've been with my boyfriend 3 and a half years. We're trying for our first baby and we have been trying since February this year.

I've never been pregnant before so I look forward to receiving lots of advice from you lovely mummies and I'm also looking forwards to sharing experiences and thoughts with first timers like myself :happydance:

I need some TTC buddies! AF is due for me on the 23rd Sept and I have a 27/28 day cycle...anyone else the same?


----------



## RedRose19

Lover said:


> Hey everyone :)
> 
> I'm Sam, I'm 20 and I've been with my boyfriend 3 and a half years. We're trying for our first baby and we have been trying since February this year.
> 
> I've never been pregnant before so I look forward to receiving lots of advice from you lovely mummies and I'm also looking forwards to sharing experiences and thoughts with first timers like myself :happydance:
> 
> I need some TTC buddies! AF is due for me on the 23rd Sept and I have a 27/28 day cycle...anyone else the same?

hiya lover :hugs: i hope u get that :bfp: soon :) well im still waitn for AF to show.. but she might show soon but ive no TTC buddie yet :nope: but i usually have 28 day cycles but for some reason ive not got AF since june :wacko: but ive got AF cramps and know it will be soon :happydance:


----------



## madcam

:bfn:i came off the pill start of august so this will be my 2nd cycle 
i am really lucky we just say to people at least when we are 40 are children will be grown up lol 
i was due af yesterday did a tast today and :bfn: gunna try again in the morning if she doesnt arrive 

im soo glad there are people around my age with children that i can talk to and not get bad comments from :hugs:


----------



## katzone

Hi Everyone, I'm Kat and I'm 22. 
I have been married 4 and a half years and have a son who will be 4 next month :)
I am TTC#2 - hoping for a girl but will be happy with however I am blessed.
I came off the pill at the end of August and am now in the 2WW as I *think* I ovulated yesterday (had +opk the day before and a temp rise today). Never did any of the charting/temping etc when I had my first so it is all new to me. 

:dust:


----------



## madcam

hi kat i have a little girl that was 4 on the 17th sept im 21 with two child ttc no 3


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies... AF showed up today.. ive been waiting since june for it... so il be TTC now soon :happydance:


----------



## kirstyderby

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya ladies... AF showed up today.. ive been waiting since june for it... so il be TTC now soon :happydance:

Fingers x this month 4 u

:dust::dust:


----------



## pixydust

i'm 21 - 22 next week :)
me and OH have been together 4.5 years, were NTNP after i stopped taking cerazette a year ago, had no periods but fell preg in march this year... m/c in april :(
been TTC since then, only had 2 periods though, hoping this month will be my month! :)

anyone around the same age or similar situation add me as a friend please!! ::) x


----------



## nightkd

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya ladies... AF showed up today.. ive been waiting since june for it... so il be TTC now soon :happydance:

Yay! Glad to hear it! :thumbup: Now you can get going!!

Good luck!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## katzone

madcam said:


> hi kat i have a little girl that was 4 on the 17th sept im 21 with two child ttc no 3

Hiya, you are quite close to me in the world too (IYSWIM) I'm in Devon.

I love this group, nice to see people similar in age to me TTC, I still feel quite young to be having my 2nd lol.

:dust:


----------



## 24/7

Hope I'm ok to join in here....
I'm Jen, and I'm 21, well, 22 next week and have been with my OH for 3 years, and were planning to get married next year, and are TTC our first!! 
AF is due on 28/09, so am keeping everything crossed for a BFP!! :D x


----------



## nightkd

You're perfectly welcome to join in here 24/7!! :D Congrats on your wedding and hope you get your BFP soon!! :D

xx


----------



## 24/7

Yippee, thank you! :D
Finally managed to navigate myself to the correct part of BnB! :p


----------



## madcam

katzone said:


> madcam said:
> 
> 
> hi kat i have a little girl that was 4 on the 17th sept im 21 with two child ttc no 3
> 
> Hiya, you are quite close to me in the world too (IYSWIM) I'm in Devon.
> 
> I love this group, nice to see people similar in age to me TTC, I still feel quite young to be having my 2nd lol.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

well im ttc number 3 lol 
my youngest is 14 months 

:dust:


----------



## kirstyderby

madcam said:


> katzone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcam said:
> 
> 
> hi kat i have a little girl that was 4 on the 17th sept im 21 with two child ttc no 3
> 
> Hiya, you are quite close to me in the world too (IYSWIM) I'm in Devon.
> 
> I love this group, nice to see people similar in age to me TTC, I still feel quite young to be having my 2nd lol.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> well im ttc number 3 lol
> my youngest is 14 months
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Im TTC #3 but im old compared to you lot.
My eldest is 16 months :blush: anyone would think we dont have a t.v :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

pixydust said:


> i'm 21 - 22 next week :)
> me and OH have been together 4.5 years, were NTNP after i stopped taking cerazette a year ago, had no periods but fell preg in march this year... m/c in april :(
> been TTC since then, only had 2 periods though, hoping this month will be my month! :)
> 
> anyone around the same age or similar situation add me as a friend please!! ::) x

i had a m/c in march hun :hugs: i know how u feel, i had two AF one in may and june then nothing till yesterday.. i was on CD 100 :wacko: lol im sure this will be your month :thumbup: heres to our june bug babies hehe


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hello all my names Angeliah and I am TTC for 8 months now, I have a 5yr daughter and had a m/c 1/09 so this journey is longer than I expected... I'm so close to my ovulation day and this time around I will try softcups... Anyone have any suggesions? Thanks in advance Baby dusty to all!!! ovulation dates is between 23-26


----------



## raindroops

Am turning 27 soon, hoping so much for a little one to start growing. Have been TTC for about 9 months. 

I've just gone for an ultrasound to check if everything's fine and dandy in 'baby home' but the sonographer kept a straight face without telling me if there was anything 'discriminating' inside.

So I have to wait for later to meet my Doctor to hear her assessment of the scans. 

Am quite scared because I'll be doing it alone cuz DH suddenly couldn't pull off work. Feel like I'm being sent to the gallows alone, unsure if there's any problem in the womb. 

I feel sucky cuz most of my mates who got married waay later than me are already preggie while I'm not, and I really want a baby so much. :wacko:

Sigh. How do you girls do it, staying strong month after month and still keep on trying, while i've been trying for only 9 months and it feels like forever.


----------



## Cafferine

Hey i'm TTC. This is my first month properly doing it before I was on cerazette (on and off) but not trying. Due on on the 26th so will find out in 2 days. Fingers crossed! The thing I find though is I say to myself well I don't feel very pregnant, I don't know what that is meant to be though! But I always imagine you should know straight away. Ah well good luck other TTC ladies.


----------



## katzone

Hey guys, AF got me this month so onto cycle 2. Was :cry: this morning but at least I can look back over the last month and see where I can improve. Hows everyone doing? It is so nice to see other "young" people TTC, I say "young" because I don't half feel old sometimes :lol:


----------



## kirstyderby

katzone said:


> Hey guys, AF got me this month so onto cycle 2. Was :cry: this morning but at least I can look back over the last month and see where I can improve. Hows everyone doing? It is so nice to see other "young" people TTC, I say "young" because I don't half feel old sometimes :lol:

Awww sorry 2 hear than hun :hugs: Try not 2 put 2 much pressure on urself, hope u get ur :bfp: nex month

:dust::dust:


----------



## annlouttc1

hi can i join this group ? :flower:
bit about me lol...im annlouise i just turned 25 in sept i started ttc my first baby in 2005 with my ex husband...we had 3 losses :cry: anyway we split up early this year and i have a new man now and were extremely happy :happydance: and we are ttc (my first and his first) been ttc for about 5 months now with him :yipee: i have long ish cycles usually around 36 days so im currently waiting to ov hope to get to know you all better and get my :bfp: too :D :D xxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Welcome annlouttc1!! Sorry for your losses... But Good Luck with getting a BFP soon!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## AislingMcM

* Hi, Im Aisling, Im 21 years young, my partner is 28 and we are from Co. Donegal in Ireland. We have decided that the time is right to try for our 2nd child ! We already have a daughter who has just over 18 months ! Her name is Kaitlyn ! This will be our 1st month of trying for #2 !  Good luck to all TTC & to all who have already got their BFP !!!  *


----------



## 123Deirdre

hey, Im Dee. im 19 my man is 23, he has 2 boys and i have no children yet. this is our first month TTC.
ive recently had my implanon removed. 
luck to everyone :D


----------



## kit603

Hi all, can I join this group too? 

I'm Kit and i'm a POAS addict... Lol :) 

So a little about me... I'm 19 and I've been with my partner (21) for about two years, and we were very good friends for about 2 and a half years before that. We moved in together 13 months ago and he proposed to me on Christmas Day 2008 D) - we made plans to start TTC in September 2010. However, I missed a period a couple of months after we moved in together and did a "positive" test, but when I went to the docs a couple of weeks later my bloods showed I wasn't pregnant and my GP advised i'd either got a false positive (not likely with a digital!) or possibly had an early miscarriage. 

By this time, my partner and I had really got excited about me being pregnant and so made the decision to start TTC in Sept 09 instead (a year earlier). BUT, i've not had a period since and my GP has diagnosed me with quite bad PCOS and i'm now waiting to see a gynecologist.

I was also taking the contraceptive pill until just after Christmas, and had been taking it regularly for 4 and a half years so my GP has advised that this could have also affected my cycle. The only reason I believe I may have got pregnant before is because I was taking antibiotics at the time, as i've never missed a pill for the entire 4 and a half year period.


----------



## unikblessings

m


----------



## unikblessings

HI to everyone, i have been reading this site for awhile, never been much of a talkative person, so it took me awhile to join. I love hearing the success stories!! As for me im 22, i have a lovely 5 year old daughter. I would love to have another child, preferably a boy, but i'll take whatever he blesses me with!! well looking forward to chatting with you all, as i have read on other posts...Baby Dust to ALL!!


----------



## GossipGirly

HI everyone, just joined the site TTC for the first time this month although havnt been using contreception for approx 6 months now this is the first month taking folic acid and armed with thermometers and ovulating test sticks! 

Im 24 and My fiance is 28 and are both ready to start a family (hopefully in the next 2 months so I can sqeeze into my wedding dress next august!) we really dont want to wait any longer.

My cycle is 30 days so estimate il be ovulating around 19 - 21st im pretty regular so hopefully will be testing around 5th November if no AF...*Fingers Crossed*!!


----------



## lilo55

hi! i'm also rather new to this side....

from South Africa, 24 years old (me and my hubby), we've been together for 7 years now. ttc for 4 months now - already getting impatient!!

started ovulating today, will be testing around the 28th. hoping for the best!

good luck to all out there feeling like i am :thumbup:


----------



## Emma1804

123Deirdre said:


> hey, Im Dee. im 19 my man is 23, he has 2 boys and i have no children yet. this is our first month TTC.
> ive recently had my implanon removed.
> luck to everyone :D

hi dee...in a similar situation to you! i am 18, oh is 22, although ttc#1 for both of us  be good to hear how you get on  x


----------



## Alix

lilo55 said:


> hi! i'm also rather new to this side....
> 
> from South Africa, 24 years old (me and my hubby), we've been together for 7 years now. ttc for 4 months now - already getting impatient!!
> 
> started ovulating today, will be testing around the 28th. hoping for the best!
> 
> good luck to all out there feeling like i am :thumbup:

Hi Lilo! I also will be testing around the 28th! Keep intouch!:thumbup:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey all, well could I join this club too? I'm 21 years old (22 next Sunday), my OH is 22 and we've been together 5 years. We've been TTC roughly about a year with no BFP's yet.

How are all you girls? xx


----------



## Emma1804

Emma1804 said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> hey, Im Dee. im 19 my man is 23, he has 2 boys and i have no children yet. this is our first month TTC.
> ive recently had my implanon removed.
> luck to everyone :D
> 
> hi dee...in a similar situation to you! i am 18, oh is 22, although ttc#1 for both of us  be good to hear how you get on  xClick to expand...

Hi  sorry a bit of a newbie to this and cant figure out how to resond to your message! please help! or fb if u have it?? x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My name is Brittany. I'm 19 and been trying to concieve baby number one for 6 months. My husband is 22 and in the Army. This is something we are both really praying for. I will be testing at the end of this week. Baby Dust To Everyone Else TTC.


----------



## kit603

ProudArmyWife said:


> My name is Brittany. I'm 19 and been trying to concieve baby number one for 6 months. My husband is 22 and in the Army. This is something we are both really praying for. I will be testing at the end of this week. Baby Dust To Everyone Else TTC.

Hi Brittany :) Welcome to the group :D I'm also 19 with a 22 yr old partner lol :p Good luck for your BFP


----------



## nurseh14

Hi my name is Heather I'm 21. Im currently engaged to be married this march! My finace who is a firefighter and i just stated ttc :baby: #1 this month and are very excited! nice to meet all you ladies!


----------



## GossipGirly

nurseh14 said:


> Hi my name is Heather I'm 21. Im currently engaged to be married this march! My finace who is a firefighter and i just stated ttc :baby: #1 this month and are very excited! nice to meet all you ladies!



hello :) good luck :dust:


----------



## Ghost

Hiya Guys, My name is Kat. I'm 19 and my oh is 21 and we've been ttc #1 since i stopped the pill 4 months ago. Still waiting for AF, my cycles quite long and varies from 32 days to 40 so I'm just putting it down to that (its been about 39 days). I get anxious though as my mother miscarried my brother and suffered endometriosis cysts, and my OH's brother was stillborn. Have tested twice before af was due, then around 34 days after last. All neg. Hopefully we will manage before christmas, If not it doesn't matter, gets us more excited . Good luck to everyone :dust: I really do hope you get bfp s asap :D


----------



## kit603

Ghost said:


> Hiya Guys, My name is Kat. I'm 19 and my oh is 21 and we've been ttc #1 since i stopped the pill 4 months ago. Still waiting for AF, my cycles quite long and varies from 32 days to 40 so I'm just putting it down to that (its been about 39 days). I get anxious though as my mother miscarried my brother and suffered endometriosis cysts, and my OH's brother was stillborn. Have tested twice before af was due, then around 34 days after last. All neg. Hopefully we will manage before christmas, If not it doesn't matter, gets us more excited . Good luck to everyone :dust: I really do hope you get bfp s asap :D

Hi hun, your situation (ages etc) is quite like my own :) Good luck for your BFP!


----------



## jackson09

Hello...My name is TJ..I am TTC. i ov on tuesday. My temp was 98.8..yesterday and today it has been 98.2..I am wondering is this still good or what???


----------



## Ghost

thanks kit. Hi TJ, I'm sorry I can't help you, no idea about that stuff.


----------



## Stacey_89

Hello Ladies :D

Im 20 years old. I had a miscarriage 5 months ago when i was 3 months along.
Hoping for that BFP soon, it took us 5 months last time, so hopefuly not thatlong.

Reg sex,relax,have fun with friends,and take each days as it comes... Thats the way i like to handle it :) 

xx


----------



## westbrja

Hey gals, mind if I pop in? Today is CD1 of cycle #3. DF and I are TTC#3. I have a DSS - 4yrs, DD - 4yrs, and DS - 3yrs. I'm going to be starting nursing school next year so timing is everything for us. Hope this the month for all of us! Good luck ladies!


----------



## kit603

westbrja said:


> Hey gals, mind if I pop in? Today is CD1 of cycle #3. DF and I are TTC#3. I have a DSS - 4yrs, DD - 4yrs, and DS - 3yrs. I'm going to be starting nursing school next year so timing is everything for us. Hope this the month for all of us! Good luck ladies!


Good luck hun, hope you can get your BFP at the right time :) :dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

hi!!

Im due Af today but so far not here!! but i do have horrible back pain which usually means the evil witch is on her way!!

:af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust::af::dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

kit603 said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals, mind if I pop in? Today is CD1 of cycle #3. DF and I are TTC#3. I have a DSS - 4yrs, DD - 4yrs, and DS - 3yrs. I'm going to be starting nursing school next year so timing is everything for us. Hope this the month for all of us! Good luck ladies!
> 
> 
> Good luck hun, hope you can get your BFP at the right time :) :dust:Click to expand...

HI hun were u gonna study, Im at Northumbria doing a degree childrens nursing, Im planning to drop back a year as Its just the right time for me and my partner xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

I was due on AF yesterday and still no sign of it! :D


----------



## kit603

xoButterfly25 said:


> I was due on AF yesterday and still no sign of it! :D

Sending lots of :dust: your way hun!


----------



## xoButterfly25

kit603 said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I was due on AF yesterday and still no sign of it! :D
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: your way hun!Click to expand...

Thanks :)
It's been 3 days now and still a no show :happydance:


----------



## kit603

Like I said in other thread, lots of :dust:!!!! :D


----------



## MissMaternal

Hiya! I'm Sarah :) I'm 22 and this is my first cycle TTC. recently came off the pill so who knows what will happen...! Have been lurking this forum for agggeesss (and am becoming slightly obsessed with it actually, especially looking at pee stick pictures...ha!) but have only recently started posting. Babydust to you all! x


----------



## kit603

Lots of babydust to you too hun :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks! x


----------



## lil_angel

Hey...can i join in here 2?!

Im 21 and just moved over from wtt yesterday.....its all rather exciting!!!! :)

Good luck to every1

xx


----------



## kit603

lil_angel said:


> Hey...can i join in here 2?!
> 
> Im 21 and just moved over from wtt yesterday.....its all rather exciting!!!! :)
> 
> Good luck to every1
> 
> xx

Congratulations on making your first big step ;) :happydance::happydance: Hope that your stay with us is short and sweet so that you can move onto first tri :D


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks Kit :) xx


----------



## FrenchFry

Hello everyone, I am 27 and am TTC #1. This is my 3rd cycle and am wishing and hoping that the 3rd time is a charm!


----------



## kit603

Good luck hun :) Are you charting or anything or just NTNP? I've just started temping to see if I can see a pattern/see if i'm ovulating yet.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey girls, how are you all?

I didn't get time to come on yesterday as I was babysitting all day and then when I got home I felt really crappy so OH made me a bath and then insisted that I go to bed. Well it's now day 5 and still no sign of AF. I bought myself a couple of HPT's yesterday and I tested this morning and it was a :bfn: I really shouldn't have gotten my hopes up, I knew I would and now I'm really upset as I also think that AF is coming, I just have a feeling it is. It might seem really stupid but I went back to bed after testing and cried. Thats the whole reason why I never usually bother testing in the first place. My OH doesn't seem to care that it was a :bfn: as he is already begging me to go out tonight and have a drink "to take my mind off it" and I really don't wanna go out. I asked him if we could have a night in with a movie and a takeaway and he tells me I'm causing a problem and yelled at me. I feel so crappy right now and he is not making me feel any better :cry:


----------



## kirstyderby

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey girls, how are you all?
> 
> I didn't get time to come on yesterday as I was babysitting all day and then when I got home I felt really crappy so OH made me a bath and then insisted that I go to bed. Well it's now day 5 and still no sign of AF. I bought myself a couple of HPT's yesterday and I tested this morning and it was a :bfn: I really shouldn't have gotten my hopes up, I knew I would and now I'm really upset as I also think that AF is coming, I just have a feeling it is. It might seem really stupid but I went back to bed after testing and cried. Thats the whole reason why I never usually bother testing in the first place. My OH doesn't seem to care that it was a :bfn: as he is already begging me to go out tonight and have a drink "to take my mind off it" and I really don't wanna go out. I asked him if we could have a night in with a movie and a takeaway and he tells me I'm causing a problem and yelled at me. I feel so crappy right now and he is not making me feel any better :cry:

:hugs: hope u o.k hun? Dont beat ur self up, u will get ur :bfp: soon. If u ever need a chat u can always PM me.

:dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Butterfly- Oh babe. Maybe he really does care and that's why he's so keen to go for a drink and got narky. Who knows. Hope things get better Hun fx


----------



## kit603

123Deirdre said:


> Butterfly- Oh babe. Maybe he really does care and that's why he's so keen to go for a drink and got narky. Who knows. Hope things get better Hun fx

Yeah, maybe thats it. It's not nice having him yell at you but maybe he's just as upset inside and doesn't know how to show it. Or, perhaps he feels like he can't show it because he needs to be strong for you and is just trying to take your mind off it.... who knows... men have funny ideas of logic ;)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all? 
Thanks for the comments. My OH went out on Friday night without me. I stayed at home, ordered myself some Chinese food and watched a couple of movies, alone. All I wanted to do was have a snuggle on the sofa with my OH but he went out instead, oh well. So, did you all have a good Halloween ..onto firework night and Christmas next, lol.

Well AF still hasn't come for me yet. It's almost a week late and I've taken 2 tests and they were both :bfn: I think AF is coming though ..when I go the bathroom and wipe there is a brownish colour there now, so I think thats the start of it ..but it's so weird that I'm almost a week late, I've never been this late before. I've still not had any cramps or anything yet :huh:


----------



## newbie

Hi, I'm new! I'm 22, got married in July, ttc #3 after ectopic and had a tube removed a year ago. Been to the GP, having weekly blood tests! Anyone else in situation like mine? Or gotten pregnant with just one tube?? Love to hear if you have, so worried at the minute.
Thanks


----------



## flatford09

Hi im new to this site im 26 and ttc#1


----------



## kirstyderby

:wave: newbie n flatford09 welcome 2 the group.


----------



## flatford09

thankyou :D


----------



## newbie

Thank you!
Hi Flatford09


----------



## REBECCALOU

Hi all I'm Becky.

I'm 27 OH is 33.

Starting TTC this month. Been off pill for a few months now and using calendar method to avoid pregancy so shouldn't take too long, hopefully!!


----------



## kirstyderby

REBECCALOU said:


> Hi all I'm Becky.
> 
> I'm 27 OH is 33.
> 
> Starting TTC this month. Been off pill for a few months now and using calendar method to avoid pregancy so shouldn't take too long, hopefully!!

:wave: Welcome 2 the group n gud luck TTC

:dust::dust:


----------



## mumanddad

hay im hayleigh and i am 22, my partner is 24, we are getting married on 6th aug 2011 (long time off i know) i have been ttc for more the 18 months.

i have 1 angel son called logan-george who spread his wings on 28-1-2008.

we are both hoping to be a mummy and daddy asap


----------



## flatford09

newbie said:


> Thank you!
> Hi Flatford09

hi newbie :)


----------



## kirstyderby

mumanddad said:


> hay im hayleigh and i am 22, my partner is 24, we are getting married on 6th aug 2011 (long time off i know) i have been ttc for more the 18 months.
> 
> i have 1 angel son called logan-george who spread his wings on 28-1-2008.
> 
> we are both hoping to be a mummy and daddy asap

:wave: mumanddad
Owww ur gettin married the day b4 my birthday

Sorry 4 ur loss hun
Gud luck TTC n hope ur stay in this thread is short n sweet

:dust::dust:


----------



## clairibell88

Hi im claire

I have pcos and a septate uterus. 

as well as double cervix and vaginal canal. :-(

I am 21 and my partner is 21, this is our 3rd month TTC SO HOPING THIS MONTH COULD BE THE MONTH xxxxx


----------



## clairibell88

sorry my partner is 24 mis typed x


----------



## TTC#1 :D

im 20 female (obviously) my OH is 23 (24 in january) and wwe have been trying to conceive for 15 plus months , i dont take any vitamins (although i should) with no luck so far ... im currently a few days late (period was due 29th october) but im not counting on it :( as we've just had negative test after negative *Slowing giving up hope* 

Just wishing for the little bean to happen soon :) Id like a girl but i know il have a boy LOL


----------



## sma1588

clairibell88 said:


> Hi im claire
> 
> I have pcos and a septate uterus.
> 
> as well as double cervix and vaginal canal. :-(
> 
> I am 21 and my partner is 21, this is our 3rd month TTC SO HOPING THIS MONTH COULD BE THE MONTH xxxxx

sorry hun but what is a septate uterus and what do u mean by a double cervix and vag. canal. is that a problem with ttc sorry again


----------



## clairibell88

sma1588 said:


> clairibell88 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im claire
> 
> I have pcos and a septate uterus.
> 
> as well as double cervix and vaginal canal. :-(
> 
> I am 21 and my partner is 21, this is our 3rd month TTC SO HOPING THIS MONTH COULD BE THE MONTH xxxxx
> 
> sorry hun but what is a septate uterus and what do u mean by a double cervix and vag. canal. is that a problem with ttc sorry againClick to expand...

Septate uterus means my womb is completely split in half by a bit of skin the whole way down making it two cavaties , although some people might have a incomplete uterus making a heart shape.

so at the bottom of each side i have a cervix hence giving me 2 cervix,

i also have a septum right down my vaginal canal , giving me two canals , but only one side is big enough to have sex in , the other side cant even fit a pinky in,

and i presume you know pcos is polycytic ovaries?

Its all problems with ttc, but i want to naturally

if i do il be considerd as a high risk pregnancy and would have to get a c section and scanned every 2 weeks, with limited space for the baby to grow it could not turn for a normal delivery and i would probably give birth earlier than 8 months :wacko: also scans would ensure the baby was growing in the limited space.

xxxxx


----------



## kit603

clairibell88 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairibell88 said:
> 
> 
> Hi im claire
> 
> I have pcos and a septate uterus.
> 
> as well as double cervix and vaginal canal. :-(
> 
> I am 21 and my partner is 21, this is our 3rd month TTC SO HOPING THIS MONTH COULD BE THE MONTH xxxxx
> 
> sorry hun but what is a septate uterus and what do u mean by a double cervix and vag. canal. is that a problem with ttc sorry againClick to expand...
> 
> Septate uterus means my womb is completely split in half by a bit of skin the whole way down making it two cavaties , although some people might have a incomplete uterus making a heart shape.
> 
> so at the bottom of each side i have a cervix hence giving me 2 cervix,
> 
> i also have a septum right down my vaginal canal , giving me two canals , but only one side is big enough to have sex in , the other side cant even fit a pinky in,
> 
> and i presume you know pcos is polycytic ovaries?
> 
> Its all problems with ttc, but i want to naturally
> 
> if i do il be considerd as a high risk pregnancy and would have to get a c section and scanned every 2 weeks, with limited space for the baby to grow it could not turn for a normal delivery and i would probably give birth earlier than 8 months :wacko: also scans would ensure the baby was growing in the limited space.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Wow, that's tough hun :hugs: 

I hope that you get your BFP soon and that you have a healthy pregnancy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairibell88

yeah i know but i have to be optimistic of no BFP after a year il; start the fertility clinic


----------



## mumanddad

TTC#1 :D said:


> im 20 female (obviously) my OH is 23 (24 in january) and wwe have been trying to conceive for 15 plus months , i dont take any vitamins (although i should) with no luck so far ... im currently a few days late (period was due 29th october) but im not counting on it :( as we've just had negative test after negative *Slowing giving up hope*
> 
> Just wishing for the little bean to happen soon :) Id like a girl but i know il have a boy LOL

hello hun, i know how your feeling i hope it happens for you soon and you dont have to be still trying at 18 months :( 

sending you lots of baby dust

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## majm1241

Hi I am April (27) married to Mark (30). We have a son named Jace who will be 5 on Jan. 1st and we are ttc #2. Very Excited! :D


----------



## emilyjean

I'm 20, OH is 25. TTC #1 with PCOS. We've only been trying for 4 months. We're very excited.


----------



## nacho1

Hi i am new to this and i am trying to concieve now for ten months i am currently on my first cycle of using clomid, today being day 21! would love to chat to anyone in similar situations as it would be good to share experiences!!

i go for my blood test tomor!!!


----------



## Roffey82

Hi 
Im Kim and Im 27yrs, my fiance Ross is 28 in 2weeks and we are getting married 9th July 2009. We are just starting TTC so im sure ill be on here lots 
Good Luck to everyone :kiss:


----------



## ducky1502

Hi everyone. I'm 20 and my OH is 23. Been together 5 years and are TTC #1. This is month 8 of trying, although this is the first month charting and doing OPKs. Am CD12 and would love to get to know you guys who are in the same boat!


----------



## TTC#1 :D

thanks mumanddad :wink:


----------



## TTC#1 :D

Dammit the smiley didnt work :lol:


----------



## tryingfor#1

Im 21. Been TTC the natural way and it has not worked yet. Looking for other ways. Im married. My husbad is also 21.


----------



## vaniilla

hello all :) I'm Ada and I'm 19, been ttc for 2 months now but have been waiting to ttc for 8 months, I'm such a hyperactive/impatient person so I will be on here loads venting  if anyone ever feels the need to let some steam off I'll always be here for help. best of luck to everyone! xxxxxx


----------



## cornishleelee

Hey Guys

I am TTC #1, I have been trying for 14months. I am 25 and my partner is 52. I have PCOS and I have been on clomid for 8 months now and still nothing.
I get really down about it and just hoping really that I can get chatting to you guys on here to help me 
I have read lots on here tonight and its already helping, knowing that there are lots of other women going thro the same. I hope I can also be of help to others out there. 
Any ideas on how to keep your chin up thro it all??
:thumbup:


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi everyone!
I am new here :)
I am currently TTC after a M/C last september.
Good luck to everyone here I'm always welcome to chat!

x


----------



## Summerbee

Hiya, I'm 19, married and ntnp! Thought I'd show my face here, not moving into TTC properly until april but it's nice to say hi!! Been with my OH for over 5 years now, love him to peices, we decided to ntnp from this month, get through xmas, we have a direct debit going into our baby savings account jan 1st, and that's the last thing on our list of things to do before ttc ^^ just playing the waiting game now!! Hope your all having a good day x x x


----------



## michelle&neo

hi my name is michelle im 24. i have 2 children alrady my son 8 my little girl 3. as you can tell i had my son just as i turnd 16 but would never change it. me and my partner have decided to try for a baby its been a month now, i find out tomoz if it worked. if it hasnt then i will do my dates an all that so fingers croosed xx :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

good luck hun x


----------



## MrsBarrowman

My name is Sarah (27), my husband is David (34), we live in the Channel Islands, weve been together for 10years and 3mths.. We have been married for 15mths.. We have now decided to start trying for our 1st.. 

I have PCOS and hoping that we can get pg naturally...


----------



## emilylynn18

Hi there!
My name is Emily, I'm 18 and my fiance is 19. He has one beautiful boy, so technically I'll be a stepmommy first lol.
We are TTC #1 as of last month and I'm so excited!!! So hoping for a 2010 newborn.
Good luck to everyone, lots of hope for LOTS of 2010 newborns!:happydance:


----------



## mossy09

soooooooooooo i never though in a million years i would find myself posting on a ttc forum. so here goes. i am 22 yrs old been married 2 years my hubby and i are both active duty military. its our hearts deepest desire to have a baby but its not as easy as i thought. i decided to join to see how other women deal with the same issues as we are going thru. any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## kit603

Hey hun, welcome to the forums :) There are a few military mums on here and military wives so hopefully you'll find what you're looking for :D


----------



## Summerbee

mossy09 said:


> soooooooooooo i never though in a million years i would find myself posting on a ttc forum. so here goes. i am 22 yrs old been married 2 years my hubby and i are both active duty military. its our hearts deepest desire to have a baby but its not as easy as i thought. i decided to join to see how other women deal with the same issues as we are going thru. any comments are greatly appreciated.

Hiya, I'm an army wife and young too, I know how it feels when it's not as easy as you first think!! DH's ex concieved THE FIRST TIME she slept with my DH, and the first time she slept with her ex-fiance (she aborted DH's baby). Wench. And here we are, 9 months after coming off the pill still with nothing! Starting to properly temp in April, just trying to chill and 'see what happens' before then. What are you doing? Temping and charting or just going with the flow?

PM me if you fancy a chat or a rant x x x


----------



## somedaymama

hi everyone!

I'm 23, DH is 20 (I married a young'un...haha. He'll be 21 next month.) We were married June 2, 2007--almost 2.5 years, wow! We have been TTC since last October, so more than a year now! I have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist in January to get everything checked out. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi, 

I'm 27 and have been TTC for three months (not long, i know). 

Just getting through the side affects of coming off the pill and hoping that I get pregnant soon. 

My OH is 28. We have been WTC for 5 years for various reasons and now that we finally can start I am worried that I wont be able too. 

Fingers crossed for everyone on here. x


----------



## mommywishes

Hi! I am 26 and my DH is 33. TTC#1 for me #2 for him. We have been trying for about 6 months. My cycles tend to be 27-31 days. Usually around 28. I am currently on cd 37, with 5 :bfn:'s!! I am still hoping since that :witch: hasn't showed yet. It is not normal for me at all to be this late but those :bfn:'s have me confused. I need a buddy! :) 
:flower:
:dust: to us all!!!!!!!!!

Praying for a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hello i'm 19 OH is 20 we've been NTNP since April 2009 when we got married hes in the Navy i have PCOS :( but we trying to get pregnant with god and with out clomid atm so hopefully we'll get a BFP for xmas!:happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

welcome eskimobabys! :dust: and hope that you get your BFP for Christmas!


----------



## laurandan

hi everyone!! i'm laura i'm 20 and OH is 27 nearly 28 we have been together for 2 years adn been ttc for the last 10 months, i got diagnosied with pcos in august 2007, so i no it's not goin to be easy, i'm currently trying to lose weight as 'its the best way to concieve' (is what i'v been told) i see my gyno every 3 months as they know i'm trying to concieve. they offered me clomid last time i see them, i turned it down as i wanted to see if i could do it alone, but i'm now getting fustrated so i might ask when i see them again if i can have it!OH is desprate to have a baby before he's 30 so gotta get a move on!!and i'v always wanted a family young so the sooner i get a BFP the better!! sorry its so long...
laura 
xXx


----------



## adisonsmommy

23, ttc #2 been thru 2 rough m/c.... 4 dpo and not poas is KILLING me.... darn 2ww


----------



## mumanddad

good luck to you hun


----------



## Blob

Hey can i join in :) I'm 21 and OH is 23 we have a baby girl who is 1 and we really now want another. We were meant to be getting married in June but through family problems i had to cancel it :( My cycles are all over the shop infact i've now had only 2 in over a year :cry: But i'm kinda hoping :lol:


----------



## Kita

I like this thread.. When I first joined I felt like everyone would think I was too young or something.. That is the reaction I get from people I know. I am 22 years old and my other half will be 23 in a few weeks. We are ttc#1 and are excited and anxious about it!


----------



## mumanddad

Kita said:


> I like this thread.. When I first joined I felt like everyone would think I was too young or something.. That is the reaction I get from people I know. I am 22 years old and my other half will be 23 in a few weeks. We are ttc#1 and are excited and anxious about it!

good luck hun, i am 22 and ttc#2

wishing you lots of luck 

:dust:


----------



## jenwigan

hi im jenny (20) oh (27) been together for 4and half years... already have a little girl together and trying to concive our 2nd xx


----------



## newbie

mumanddad said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> I like this thread.. When I first joined I felt like everyone would think I was too young or something.. That is the reaction I get from people I know. I am 22 years old and my other half will be 23 in a few weeks. We are ttc#1 and are excited and anxious about it!
> 
> good luck hun, i am 22 and ttc#2
> 
> wishing you lots of luck
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck! I'm 22 and ttc #3!!


----------



## mumanddad

newbie said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kita said:
> 
> 
> I like this thread.. When I first joined I felt like everyone would think I was too young or something.. That is the reaction I get from people I know. I am 22 years old and my other half will be 23 in a few weeks. We are ttc#1 and are excited and anxious about it!
> 
> good luck hun, i am 22 and ttc#2
> 
> wishing you lots of luck
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! I'm 22 and ttc #3!!Click to expand...

good luck hun hope you get baby #3 very soon xx


----------



## melcar09

Hi...I'm 24 and DH is 25...we are in a long distance relationship for now, because of DH's work...he will be around for 2 weeks next month and i've put every thing in place with the help of my doc...i also have PCOS...WE BOTH WANT A BABY SOOOOOO MUCH!!...and i strongly believe it will happen


----------



## mumanddad

melcar09 said:


> Hi...I'm 24 and DH is 25...we are in a long distance relationship for now, because of DH's work...he will be around for 2 weeks next month and i've put every thing in place with the help of my doc...i also have PCOS...WE BOTH WANT A BABY SOOOOOO MUCH!!...and i strongly believe it will happen

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPsandQs

Hi! I'm 24,DH is 26 TTC #1! We've been married for 3 months now and the baby bug has snuck up on us and bitten us badly! We decided to start TTC a couple of weeks ago but really, this is CD6 of our first full month TTC so really got my fx'd for BFP!
Gotta confess.. been lurking around here for a week and think it seems full of lovely supportive ladies! xx


----------



## CADH

Hello! I am 20, my fiance is 21 (we are getting married January 23, 2010, have been together for over 4 years). We are TTC#1, this is our 3rd month trying. I am currently 13 dpo (but this month isn't looking so promising with bfn at 9, 10, 11 and 13 dpo). Hoping to get a bfp soon! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CADH

Hello! I am 20, my fiance is 21 (we are getting married January 23, 2010, have been together for over 4 years). We are TTC#1, this is our 3rd month trying. I am currently 13 dpo (but this month isn't looking so promising with bfn at 9, 10, 11 and 13 dpo). Hoping to get a bfp soon! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CADH

Whoops, sorry, don't know why that posted twice :S


----------



## sma1588

good luck girls it will happen sooner or later but lets just hope sooner for us all. hopefully we can go through it togather!!!!!!!


----------



## kit603

Thanks hun :)

:dust: to all :D


----------



## imogensmummy

hey im danni im 22 i have a little girl who is nearly 7months! 
we are ttc#2 
i am on cd5 after coming off the implant!
12/13days till ov!
danni x


----------



## tigerschild

hi im 17 neary 18 and ttc first time.


----------



## LittleAurora

not sure if i posted in this section or not!! I am 25 my OH is 39. We have been ttc for ages!! had 2 mcs :( 

i recon we will get a stick one this month!!


----------



## sjdrocit

Hi, Im sam, im 24 hubby is 30!

Have been TTC #1 for over 4 years now, he has a 4.5year old with a ex so I know his parts atleast worked lol.

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 16, but also told recently after a laporatomy Ovarian Cystectomy in April 09 that I dont have any signs of PCOS and my levels were normal last month, its just down to my weight apparently.

Have lost 8st in last 2.5 years so we shall see.

If I am to test this month even tho doubt it be worth it, be testing tomorrow. 

Hubby has lost his labido with stress fighting for custody of his son, and I dont know what else he hasnt had it much since my op.

Do it atmost once a month and not when I know im OV as its when he gets the urge not when we can plan to

Sam


----------



## sjdrocit

Hi, Im sam, im 24 hubby is 30!

Have been TTC #1 for over 4 years now, he has a 4.5year old with a ex so I know his parts atleast worked lol.

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 16, but also told recently after a laporatomy Ovarian Cystectomy in April 09 that I dont have any signs of PCOS and my levels were normal last month, its just down to my weight apparently.

Have lost 8st in last 2.5 years so we shall see.

If I am to test this month even tho doubt it be worth it, be testing tomorrow. 

Hubby has lost his labido with stress fighting for custody of his son, and I dont know what else he hasnt had it much since my op.

Do it atmost once a month and not when I know im OV as its when he gets the urge not when we can plan to

Sam


----------



## chachadada

hey ladies!!



I turned 24 in Oct and hubby is also 24.
Just started ttc after loosing our 1st Angel in Oct at 12weeks.
Very anxious and scared but trying to be positive!

Good luck everyone!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

chachadada, I'm sorry for your loss. :cry: I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## chachadada

somedaymama said:


> chachadada, I'm sorry for your loss. :cry: I hope you get your BFP soon!

thank u huni x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## VikingGodess

Hello! I am so happy to find this thread:happydance: I am 25 and so is DH, We are married and have been together for 6 years. We recently started trying for a baby. Well, we started trying in July and that seems like forever! I have really long cycles 60+ my gyn says I am annovulatory. I suppose thats okay because I was put on clomid! This is my first month and If I o it should be in the next few days!


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome VikingGodess! I hope the clomid brings you a :bfp:.


----------



## xxBaby-Dustxx

Hey Im Hollie, 
Im 21 very soon and me and my other half have been ttc for 14 months and still no luck!

But I am now 6 days late and i usually can feel when af is on her way but absolutely nothing this mouth except a really bad headache for the past 2 days! :(

Keeping my fingers crossed though! 
xxxxxx


----------



## somedaymama

welcome Baby Dust! I hope that this is your month!


----------



## VikingGodess

Thank you somedaymomma! I'm hoping for a Christmas BFP too! Good luck! Maybe this will be our month:winkwink:


----------



## mumanddad

xxBaby-Dustxx said:


> Hey Im Hollie,
> Im 21 very soon and me and my other half have been ttc for 14 months and still no luck!
> 
> But I am now 6 days late and i usually can feel when af is on her way but absolutely nothing this mouth except a really bad headache for the past 2 days! :(
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed though!
> xxxxxx

hay i wish you lots of luck x


----------



## ColeNBri0105

Hey everyone, new to BnB - glad I was recommended this site!

I'm 23, my OH is 24. We've been married for almost 5 years (Jan 1st is our anniversary!), together a little over 8 years total. 

We've been TTC since September of 2006, however upon recent discovery my new gynecologist found that I have PCOS :sad2: We're working through it together though, and are much happier knowing it's not something worse. 

Nice to meet you all! :hi:


----------



## somedaymama

VikingGodess said:


> Thank you somedaymomma! I'm hoping for a Christmas BFP too! Good luck! Maybe this will be our month:winkwink:

I sure hope so!

Welcome, ColeNBri0105! :flower: Glad to have you!! Has your gyn recommended anything to help with the PCOS? I don't know much about that, sorry. Have you been temping or anything to verify that you are ovulating?


----------



## PixieLuv

Hey I'm new to this site, I'm really enjoying reading about everyones experiences.

I'm 24 and my boyfriend of almost 6 years is also 24.

We have been TTC for 3 months now, and really praying on bfp for Christmas.

I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## kitty_girl

Hiya,

Im new to bnb, 23 and ttc #1 i came off implanon on 30th dec and trying to work out where on earth my cycle is!!! Id like to make some buddys to share the journey with :D xxxx


----------



## MWebber926

Helloooo alll!!

I'm 23, OH is 28, we just started ttc...I tracked everything, this may be tmi but I want your input...

My last period was Nov. 21st, we had sex Dec. 2nd, and I felt like I was ovulating the 3rd and 4th but some charts say I was supposed to ovulate on the 5th.

So, I have had really really sore breasts, bad cold, headaches, If I ovulated on the 5th, I would be 8dpo, I tested this morning because I thought maybe there would be a chance for a bfp, but it was a bfn. I'm a little discouraged, but I'm sure it's too early to tell, can anyone give me any feedback???

Thanks!!!!


----------



## kit603

I'm not very knowledgeable about when ovulation occurs and keeping track etc, but if you had sex on Dec. 2nd I think you might be testing a little early as you're supposed to wait till your next period is due and if your last one was Nov. 21st and you're having normal 28 day (ish) cycles then that won't be until Saturday ish :) Good luck x


----------



## mum of two

hi all im 26 married dh is 28 weve have two little princesses and were now tying to concieve baby number three ,ive just come off the implant so fingers crossed it wont take two long , but were looking at it as it will when it will .


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi all,

I'm 18 newlywed, got married in July this year and we have been TTC our first baby for around a year now, and i have a scan for PCOS soon, i'm just waiting for the appointment to come through at the hospital.

xxx


----------



## mumanddad

wecome xx


----------



## sincerevon

I'm Sincere. I'm BRAND NEW to BNB. I'm 23, DH is 28, married for 3 years, TTC #1 for about 3 mos, although I haven't been on BC in about a year and a half. Currently on CD 36 of a normally 28 day cycle. Haven't tested yet... too scared to see a BFN!!:shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

welcome sincere! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!! I totally understand the feeling of being scared to see a :bfn:.


----------



## J_x

Hey my name is J 
im 20 yrs old from the uk been ttc for 9 months now but still no luck.. !
would like to chat to others, been with my fiancee for 2 years now ..
xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

Hi I'm 28 and my husband is 48. We are newlyweds and would really like to have at least 1 baby together.


----------



## kirsten627

I'm 29 and my DH is 33. I only have a few more months able to post in this thread, hehe. Anyway DH and I just started TCC. I got off the pill last week. I was on it probably about 8 years. I really hope I am able to get a BFP soon but I know I have to be patient.


----------



## LittleAurora

I got my BFP today!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire_Lou

I'm Claire, 20 and my other half is 26... we have been together for 4 years and are getting married in May 2010. We have only recently decided we are ready to TTC and I came off the pill on the 19th December... I'm waiting for my first natural AF to appear so I can start counting my cycle but soooo excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Zo23

Hello, my name is Nicole and I am 26, diagnosed with PCOS. My husband is 30 and diagnosed with a varicocele. We are currently TTC #1 and I am in the 2ww of my third IUI+femara+trigger shot.


----------



## SpelmanMommy

hello everyone! im 20...will be 21 in May and im TTC #1... AF's already 5 days late, me and my DH just want to wait til New Years to see the BFP


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey everyone!

I'm new here..long time lurker, first time poster. I'm new to TTC but am already feeling impatient! Guess I have a long road ahead of me lol. I'm 26 and my DH is 27. I have one daughter who is 10 yrs old, so theres a big age gap there! I went off the pill about 7 months ago, but only started having my period a month ago. So this is my first true cycle technically TTC. 

Will be ovulating around Jan 6th, so looking for a couple cycle buddies, or just buddies in general! I love this site already!!!

Lots of luck to all of you wonderful ladies. We can do this 

xo


----------



## sincerevon

Well ladies... I received my :bfp:!!! I'm very cautious though, I've already have some spotting. I took one trip to the ER, they checked me out and said all seems fine. I have a follow up on Jan. 7th, hopefully all will continue to be well until then!

Loads of :dust: to you all!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my, CONGRATS!!! I know that spotting is VERY common in the early stages. Hope all is well

xo


----------



## sincerevon

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh my, CONGRATS!!! I know that spotting is VERY common in the early stages. Hope all is well
> 
> xo

Thanks PeaceLoveBaby! I'm sending you LOADS and LOADS of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## sincerevon

Just wanted to share what helped me conceive...

* I used Robitussin before and during my fertile period to help with EWCM
* I used vitamin b-6 (had a luteal phase on the short side)
* BD'd every day when I got my + OPK for three days, skipped a day, and BD'd again.
* Laid in bed after BDing for twenty to thirty minutes (I'm usually a get up and go pee girl)
* Used OPKs

I haven't been on BC for two and a half out of the almost 4 years that I've been married and never got PG. However, by doing all the things mentioned above we got PG on our very first cycle "trying".

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SpelmanMommy

SpelmanMommy said:


> hello everyone! im 20...will be 21 in May and im TTC #1... AF's already 5 days late, me and my DH just want to wait til New Years to see the BFP

Well my and my DB couldnt wait another day and we got our BFP last night:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

SpelmanMommy said:


> SpelmanMommy said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! im 20...will be 21 in May and im TTC #1... AF's already 5 days late, me and my DH just want to wait til New Years to see the BFP
> 
> Well my and my DB couldnt wait another day and we got our BFP last night:happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats! What a blessing!:hugs:


----------



## Srrme

Hello everyone. I'm 19, I will be 20 in March. My OH is 22. We decided to TTC this month!


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Srrme said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 19, I will be 20 in March. My OH is 22. We decided to TTC this month!

Yay! Good luck im sending lots an lots of baby dust :dust: your way!


----------



## Srrme

Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## Kita

Hi! im Erica (22) and OH is Roland (23) 

We are TTC #1. On cycle two at the moment (hopefully this is the last cycle before BFP!).. I started charting this month (about a week ago actually lol). Last cycle I had LOADS of symptoms that were real.. not just SS ones that disappear. I was heartbroken when AF came and bawled to OH about it lol! Trying to be more positive this time around!


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Kita said:


> Hi! im Erica (22) and OH is Roland (23)
> 
> We are TTC #1. On cycle two at the moment (hopefully this is the last cycle before BFP!).. I started charting this month (about a week ago actually lol). Last cycle I had LOADS of symptoms that were real.. not just SS ones that disappear. I was heartbroken when AF came and bawled to OH about it lol! Trying to be more positive this time around!


Well im crossing my fingers for you!! Good Luck!:hugs:

i hope this helps :dust:


----------



## Kita

SpelmanMommy said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> Hi! im Erica (22) and OH is Roland (23)
> 
> We are TTC #1. On cycle two at the moment (hopefully this is the last cycle before BFP!).. I started charting this month (about a week ago actually lol). Last cycle I had LOADS of symptoms that were real.. not just SS ones that disappear. I was heartbroken when AF came and bawled to OH about it lol! Trying to be more positive this time around!
> 
> 
> Well im crossing my fingers for you!! Good Luck!:hugs:
> 
> i hope this helps :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:Thank you SO much!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Feeling a little down today. Not sure what's going on..maybe hormones are to blame! But I just want a baby sooo bad, and time goes so slowly. I know I shouldn't wish my life away, but I see babies everywhere..and it's all I think about. Oh this lovely obsession. I know we all share it. That helps me.

xo


----------



## missmyangel

Hi,

I'm Sarah, I'm 27 and my gorgeous bf is 35. We've been TTC for 12 months following MC in Jan 2009. 
It's driving me crazy now! I'm 5 dpo today so into my 2ww. Gotten to the stage where I feel like giving up! 

Sending everyone baby dust and hoping 2010 is our year girls!
xx


----------



## somedaymama

I know the giving up feeling! Hang in there, it will happen eventually. :hugs: Welcome to BnB! Sorry to hear about your m/c. :(


----------



## FierceAngel

hello! im 23 oh is 25 we are ttc number 2 with recurrent mcs and endo.. 

hoping to have number 2 by christmas 2010!! 

xx


----------



## Johns Girl

Hi everyone. First time TTC, only recently came off the pill. I'm 25 and my OH is 27. Was pretty laid back about it all until I started looking through this forum lol. Now I'm really excited and slightly overwhelmed about my lack of knowledge around conceiving!

Anyone want to buddy up up? I'm CD2 at the mo. Anyway it's great taking in all your wonderful advice and reading about everyone's experiences so far. 
So exciting :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*Hiyas! I'm Heather and I'm 23. I'm getting married February 8th  to my wonderful fiance. We are trying to conceive #1 . I stopped the pill after my last period. Feeling slightly sick, achy, irritable (my poor hunni, lol). Don't know if I'm preg or not. Gonna wait and try to test around the 20th of this month. *crosses fingers* *


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Feeling a little down today. Not sure what's going on..maybe hormones are to blame! But I just want a baby sooo bad, and time goes so slowly. I know I shouldn't wish my life away, but I see babies everywhere..and it's all I think about. Oh this lovely obsession. I know we all share it. That helps me.
> 
> xo

I know what you mean! It's so hard to keep waiting and wondering. I just know I want to be a mom and finally I found the guy that it feels right with :happydance: Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## kit603

Ozzieshunni said:


> *Hiyas! I'm Heather and I'm 23. I'm getting married February 8th  to my wonderful fiance. We are trying to conceive #1 . I stopped the pill after my last period. Feeling slightly sick, achy, irritable (my poor hunni, lol). Don't know if I'm preg or not. Gonna wait and try to test around the 20th of this month. *crosses fingers* *

Good luck!


----------



## happyfriendly

Hi all...

I'm in my twenties, TTC # 2 - have been TTC for 3 months, had one month where i thought i was pregnany, but i wasn't, although had all the signs, and was even late..anyway, this time, i'm 7 dpo, have swollen tender breasts, nausea, light headedness, and pains on either side of pelvis, so hopefully, i will get a BFP next week!


----------



## happyfriendly

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Feeling a little down today. Not sure what's going on..maybe hormones are to blame! But I just want a baby sooo bad, and time goes so slowly. I know I shouldn't wish my life away, but I see babies everywhere..and it's all I think about. Oh this lovely obsession. I know we all share it. That helps me.
> 
> xo

i know exactly what you mean, i keep having dreams filled with pregnant women..lol...i cant think of anything else!!! even when im doin something else./..its always there, at the back of my mind! :blush:


----------



## BellaBlu

Hello Ladies,
My name is Sabrina. I'm 19, (20 in may) .. and DH and I have been TTC #1 for about 8 months. We just had our 1 yr. wedding anniversary in Oct. and have been together for 5 1/2 years. Hubby is military, and they stuck us in a 3 bedroom apartment here in Europe. (As if they knew I was itching to make one of them a nursery) =] I am just wishing and waiting.. (and timing) of course ;) Hope there are lots of BFP's in this thread for those of us that haven't yet conceived. Lots of luck & babydust* xx :hugs:


----------



## cgmartin

I'm Crystal, I'm 25 and DH is 27. We're TTC #1- we just bought a house (literally, the closing is tomorrow!) and it's only 2 bedroom, but I think that's enough for us and 1 other little person :) - it really is amazing how we started out with the idea that we'd just stop trying to prevent it and let it take its course, but now I'm obsessed with every aspect of it- DH asked me why I keep taking my temp every morning lol. Oh well so far we're in the middle of cycle 2, so we'll see how this one goes. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## carla1234

Hi! I am 24 and ttc #1. And this is our first cycle ttc.

Excited!!


----------



## smileypants

Hi!

I am 23 as is my husband, we have been married 3 years and have been ttc for 7 months now.

Have very irregular cycles ( only had 5 periods last year ) am hoping this year will be our year.

fingers crossed

x


----------



## kit603

Good luck :)


----------



## babybluz

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this group. I am 25 and OH is 26. We got married in June 2009 and have been TTC for about 6 months now. I have been very regular until we started TTC and then I missed several but never got a BFP, so I have gone to the OB and she has given me some medicine to take if I get a BFN and have not started within 45 days on my last mensis.

That's our story.

I am leaving it to GOD to tell me when we am ready!


----------



## leighannraws

im 23 in feb oh 25, been trying for nearly a year no luck yet! :(


----------



## mumanddad

leighannraws said:


> im 23 in feb oh 25, been trying for nearly a year no luck yet! :(

hay welcome and good luck, this is my 20th month, i hope you get a bfp this month


----------



## daniellelk

Hey Im Danielle, im 19, 20 in a few weeks, been TTC since beginning of November 2009. 
So far had 2missed periods, abdominal pains, bloating, sore breasts, feeling sick for the over a month, but 3tests have come out Negative. Hoping to go back to doctors next week for them to test me :)


----------



## kit603

Hi hun welcome to the group :) Good luck TTC and hope you get your BFP soon :) If you're not pregnant and you're not having periods either then make sure your GP looks into it for you :)


----------



## daniellelk

Hii thank you huni x


----------



## Srrme

daniellelk said:


> Hey Im Danielle, im 19, 20 in a few weeks, been TTC since beginning of November 2009.
> So far had 2missed periods, abdominal pains, bloating, sore breasts, feeling sick for the over a month, but 3tests have come out Negative. Hoping to go back to doctors next week for them to test me :)

Welcome to the group. I'm 19 too and will be 20 March 3rd. This is our first cycle TTC. 

Good luck with your doctor visit! :dust: I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## daniellelk

Hi srrme, this is our 2nd cycle, goodluck to you too :) Really hoping I do get my BFP soon. x


----------



## camocutie2006

Hi ladies! im 22 dh is 23 and we have been ntnp for about 7months and really fully tryin for 3 months now... so ready for this to happen :dust: ladies!


----------



## abstersmum

hi new to this forum i am 27 my partner is 45 our daughter is now 8 and we have decided to to ttc no.2 i am on my 2nd cycle day no.7 and slowly going mad i dont remember it being this hard the first time.


----------



## biscuitnodles

Hello, I am Amanda, I am 24 and my husband (26) and I have been trying for around 2 years. My husband had two fertility tests - one came out fine, one low sperm. I have not been checked out, but told myself that if we did not get pregnant by the end of Jan I would go to doctors to check. My period should have been due around Thursday (14th Jan) but nothing yet, so keeping my fingers crossed! I am symptom spotting too so it is nice to know I am not going crazy on my own!!

Does anyone have advice for trying to conceive? Also, should I get myself checked out of keep 'going' (!) at it for a bit longer?

Help! Also, Hello everyone!!!


----------



## GoldButterfly

Hi, my name is Nikki, I'm 18 and my husband is 19. My last depo provera injection ran out in October 2009 and I have been TCC since then. I have irregular periods (due to the depo injection) which are causing problems with trying to coniceve. Also my best friend who started trying after me is now 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## camocutie2006

good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi ladies! 

I'm Vanessa, I'm 26 and OH is 28, not officially ttc until April but my bc packet has finished and haven't got any more so have decided not to go get any more and see what happens! I'm on day 2 of cycle 1st month without contraception (finished bc back in December around christmas. had a bleed yesterday but very light and has just stopped - absolutely zilch today! 

did a test today but negative, testing again next week! wish me luck :D


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hi girls! :hugs:

Well my name is Kayla, I'm 20 years old OH is 19. We started ttc last October and I got pregnant in November, sadly I lost my baby 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks and well we've decided to try again without waiting for AF to arrive. 

I'd really love to make some new friends on here so feel free to add me :flower: 

Baby dust to all! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry to hear of your loss Kayla you must be heartbroken - hope you don't have to wait too long to become pregnant again! xx


----------



## christina_20

Hi girls im 20 yrs old. I been ttc since aug 09 with no luck!! Im really starting to get worried and dissapointed.


----------



## abstersmum

:hi:don't worry these things take time are you using opk this will help to get the right time for:sex: sending lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## lynn3035

Hi! TTC for a year. Me- 28 regular cycles(every 28 days) opk says every month day 14-15. DH is 39 no other children. We have been married 2 years. Went to obgyn last week- dh is due for testing next week and I am due for blood work and hsg in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Monie_85

Hi, i'm new to b&b. I'm 25 on Sunday and my partner is 26. We have just started TTC. So fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## abstersmum

goog luck hope you get your bfp quick


----------



## tinkerbutt200

I am new here. My name is Kerri, and I am 25 years. I have 3 beautiful boys named Kadin, Henry and Shane, I will be TTC in April using MICROSORT IUI. and cant wait. I want a baby girl. I hope everyone is doing great and are getting BFPs very soon


----------



## krwh

hi everyone! my name is kristen, i'm 24, i'm an american living in england, and i'm trying for the first time to start a family with my husband. im excited (but a bit nervous) and i can't wait to meet some new people here on the board!


----------



## krwh

ohh, my husband is nearly 30, wasn't sure if i was supposed to add that :)


----------



## lauraandian

hi everyone my names laura 17 nearly 18 my partner is 29 ttc just had my implant taking out i know im young but we feel right and would love to have a baby just wanted to know people the same age and would like to chat with other people thanks laura.


----------



## Libra Mariah

Hello, Everyone! 

I am 21 and my DH is 31. We have been married for about 2 and 1/2 years. We don't have any kids and we haven't really been trying hard either. However this month I plan to get more serious. My husband and I have been to the doc and everthing is ok. Hopefully we can get pregnant soon, I am already starting to get jeaolous of other pregnant people.:blush: LOL! I cant't waite till the begining of Feb when my next cycle starts, so that I can try all of the new fertility products that I have purchased (Softcups and preseed.) I don't care if our first is a boy or a girl, either way I have a list of names for both:blush:.

I hope every one gets their BFP's soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abstersmum

just a quick hi to all the new girls good luck hope your stay here is a short one


----------



## krwh

thanks abstersmum :) ps...i love the little graphic, haha.


----------



## abstersmum

thanks its a group on here check it out


----------



## tinkerbutt200

abstersmum said:


> just a quick hi to all the new girls good luck hope your stay here is a short one



Thanks


----------



## Jess81

Hey i'm Jess 29 this year, fiance is the same age, been TTC with him over a year now, just about to start Clomid. new to this site and confused with all the abreviations everyone uses on here!! but it's good to talk to those who are going through the same experiance. :thumbup:


----------



## Jess81

Hey i'm Jess 29 this year, fiance is the same age, been TTC with him over a year now, just about to start Clomid. new to this site and confused with all the abreviations everyone uses on here!! but it's good to talk to those who are going through the same experiance.


----------



## AnnieB82

hi there - I think I'm in the older end for this group! I am 27 and dh is 29. We are on cycle #1 ttc #2. We have a beautiful boisterous 18 month old boy called Alex and would love to give him a little brother and sister he can get into more mischief with :) Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## somedaymama

welcome newcomers! 

Jess81, check out this link for abbreviations: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html.


----------



## somedaymama

(double post)


----------



## krwh

thanks somedaymama!


----------



## BeanHope

I'm 24 Today yup its mii birthday and i ovulate tomorrow and will be startin my 2ww and i need someone to suffer with me.lol


----------



## Libra Mariah

Jess81 said:


> Hey i'm Jess 29 this year, fiance is the same age, been TTC with him over a year now, just about to start Clomid. new to this site and confused with all the abreviations everyone uses on here!! but it's good to talk to those who are going through the same experiance. :thumbup:

I was confused about all the abreviations also, until I found this key. I hope this helps! :hugs:


https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Ley

Hi everyone, I'm Leanne, I'm almost 23 (hubby is 22) and we are TTC#3. I have a 3 year old daughter and a 22 month old daughter.
We have been "not trying but not preventing" since October but decided we would make it official in Feb, so thought I would join this thread early lol


----------



## Tor81

Hello everyone

I've just signed up to BnB so this is my first post, going to take a while to get used to all the abbreviations!

Husband & I are both 28, got married last March, came off the pill in May hoping it would "just happen" but it's taken my cycle a while to settle down after 13 years on the pill, so now ready to really start trying.

Not sure where to start really so going to be here until midnight reading all the threads! All I know at the moment is that I need to make sure I'm as healthy as possible, take folic acid and have an early night at least twice a week!!

Looking forward to getting to know some of you better. xx


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Tor81! Check out this link: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## VictoriaLc

Hey everyoonnee. These TTC forums are eally addicting, I could spend all night on them! hahaha. Well I took a HPT Early Response.. came up positive, then the night after (last night) I took 2 dollar store tests, one of them looks like there could be a line there but not enough to take it as a positive result. The other one is completely negative. However today would be the day of my missed period, and those dollar tree hpts only read the day of your missed period. My fiance is bringing another test when he gets out of work. I just wanted opinions on it. I keep waking up extremelyy exhausted and yesterday evening I was doing a manicure and I thought I was literally going to fall alseep right in the womens nail polish! haha. And I wake up STARVING and dehydrated. Opinions please?

P.S - Ley your children are sooo cute!


<3


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas! I'm TTC #1 too. I thought I was as I was having the same symptoms, but my period came a few days late. Wait about a week I would say. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Victoria--when your fiance brings you the other test, consider waiting until morning to take it. It sounds like you might have a BFP, but you'll be able to get the clearest result if you wait for first morning urine. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## VictoriaLc

Thanks! =) I took another early response and got 2 more faint positives. the dollar ones are still negative though. And yes, I took 4 tests today. hahhahaa. Im PATHETIC. Butttt I wanna be SURE. The irish in me is much too stubborn to wait until I get to the dr's on Monday! So together I have 3 early response positives. =) What do you thinkkkk?


----------



## mummyto3

i im marie i have been ttc number 5 for 6 moinths i have a 5 year old 2 angels babys that would be 4 this year and a 2 year old little monkey i have hashimotos dease and also suffer from depresiion but both are under control atm hope to hae a buddy soon xx


----------



## somedaymama

VictoriaLc said:


> Thanks! =) I took another early response and got 2 more faint positives. the dollar ones are still negative though. And yes, I took 4 tests today. hahhahaa. Im PATHETIC. Butttt I wanna be SURE. The irish in me is much too stubborn to wait until I get to the dr's on Monday! So together I have 3 early response positives. =) What do you thinkkkk?

How many days past ovulation are you? or when is/was your period due? It sounds like maybe you just don't have enough hcg for the dollar store tests yet, I don't think they're quite as sensitive as the FRER. Well I hope you get a good clear positive soon!


----------



## VictoriaLc

thank you! =) Well I got 3 positives in the time frame on the cvs early response tests. But they are also blue dye tests so who even knows anymore! I took a first response pink dye test a day later and it came up negative. bahhh i dont what to think anymore. Im going to wait 3 weeks and test again w/ a PINK DYE test. yes, 3 weeks. I want to see if my lovely mother nature comes. haha.


----------



## VictoriaLc

oh and my period was due on feb. 4th. its now feb 8th. MY last menstrual cycle was Jan 5th. but i did have light bleeding on jan. 30th that was very unusual because my period never comes early! especially not a whole week early, and not to be disgusting but i usually have quite a heavy flow. and this was extremely light and only lasted half the time of my regular period.


----------



## somedaymama

hmm well that could have been implantation bleeding maybe? Good idea to wait awhile so you can know for sure. fx'd!!


----------



## Betheney

hi girls.

Just thought i'd introduce myself. I'm 22 and am a newly wed, married to the most wonderful man ever! and i am loving married life! we are TTC#1, we actively started TTC on our honeymoon which was october! I am on alot of supplements and use OPKs and charting. My dream is to tell hubby we are preg on Valentines day, because he proposed on valentines day, however things aren't really going that way......

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## VictoriaLc

hmm I hope it was implantation bleeding, I know when I miscarried I had implantation bleeding two weeks after my normal menstrual cycle. 

Well good luck to you somedaymama! You have been trying for so long!


----------



## lexi_is_ttc

Hiii I'm Lexi. :) I'm 18 years old and my better half is 24. We've been TTC since October '09 when my Depo wore off. Lucky for me that I started ovulating within 2 1/2 months of getting off. I had a chemical pregnancy on January 25 of this year. :( I'm just glad to know that it IS possible for me to conceive and that the shot didn't mess me up for good. This is my first cycle charting my BBT, so I'm fairly new at all this. I predict that I should be ovulating within the next few days so I'm hoping for my BFP by March 1st! I've been creeping these forums a lot the past few months and I've found a lot of help on here. I absolutely <3 BnB! :D While I'm new to these forums, I HAVE been doing a lot of research these past few months and have gained a lot of knowledge. I want everyone to know that I'm here to help if anyone needs it! I'm a good listener. Good luck to everyone and LOTS of sticky babydust! :) :) :)


----------



## VictoriaLc

Hey everyone! Yes, Im about to be one of those random annoying women that decide to randomly pop into a thread and ask about her symptoms! Even though the same question has been asked already 50 times. haha. 

So about a week & half ago, I had a POSITIVE blue dye test. However, it showed up at 1min & 40 seconds. Its STILL blue, not an evap. Then I took 2 First Response one the next day and one a few days later.. both negative. If I concieved it wouldnt have been very long ago. I had a very light period the end of January... nothing like my normal period, very light, very short, no cramps, no sore breasts, not even pms mood swings! The past few days my breasts have been throbbing, i have twinges and period like cramps in my lower stomache, pelvic region area, headaches, VERY dizzy and lightheaded, and I feel like crying over the smallest of things! & I can literally smell EVERYTHING. If I wasnt TTC I would definately be running to the bathroom to check if my period was coming. But the first responses HPTs are negative!! & I dont trust blue dyes!


So Im very very confused. 



please.. any opinions?? =)


----------



## mumanddad

hun go to the doctors and they will take a blood test thats that best thing, x

good luck x


----------



## Shey

Hi I'm Sheena, I'm 27 years old and my fiance and I are ttc our first together next month. I have a 19month old son and he has a 3 yr old son. So now Im hoping to conceive a girl.


----------



## missynz

Hi im Missynz and im 22,my Darling boyfriend and i have decided to ttc our first :)this is all new to me so im not sure where to go from here


----------



## ladienell

hi im ladie and this is my 2 time ttc since eptopic and right now i am 12 dpo and having alot of symptoms like light headaches light cramping some tinderness in breast (not much)
dull lower and upper backaches


----------



## greendayfan82

I am new here, my husband and I got married in June and decided to start TTC #1 for us (he has 2 from a previous marriage) in November, 2009. I am 27, he is 39. He has two girls (10 and 6), so we are really hoping for a boy. Today ended a LONG month of waiting. I was 6 days late, with 2 negative tests, but AF showed today. Honestly, I wasn't too surprised. I had been VERY sick (with various winter illnesses) since my last period, so I kind of figured I was out anyway. Here's to a new month!


----------



## Cara89

Hey !! I'm 20, going to be 21 in May, and my DP is 19, going to be 20 in June. We've just decided to start TTC on Mar 14th !! I am super excited and can't wait. I'm currently on BCP but will be coming off them @ the end of this pack. Here's hoping that it doesn't take too long for our little miracle to come along :laugh2:


----------



## MMonroe8

Hi! :hi:

I am 23, married for a 1 1/2 years, and have two gorgeous step-kids that are with us every other weekend and one night a week. :hugs:

We are in the first month of TTC #1, in the "Not trying, not preventing" way. I think once I graduate (in two months) we'll really completely actively start. But, at this point, we are fine if it happens. 

I came off of the NuvaRing in September of 2009. My first 2 cycles were 33 days, my third was 34, and my last one was 31. I'm now on CD 30 and having cramps, high temps, more cm than usual, headaches, you name it. I just don't know if this is a tease or not. I guess we'll see!


----------



## EmilyUK

Hi all,
Im 23 and my fiance is 30.
been having unprotected sex for around 3 years.
but just recently been charting (or trying) to chart ovulation etc!!
to see if we can concieve if we organise the baby dancing a bit better! lol!
i dont have any children (yet) but fingers crossed this will be our year..
having a bit of confusion at the moment will post it after this one to see if any of you can help me out!!
good luck and baby dust to you all!
xx


----------



## EmilyUK

Right heres my story! 
Im on norethisterone which is just a hormone tablet to organise my monthly cycles been on it for 3 years now and its made me totally regular now.. 
i have 20 days on the tablet and 7 days off it so i can get Period. 
stopped my tablet for my 7 day break on 1st Feb, AF arrived 3rd feb. 
started taking tablet again on 9th feb. 
Had cramps on 13th feb nothing too severe but also had sex on the 13th. 
had lots of (and i mean lots more than normal) mucus on the 17th. woke up on the 18th with the most horrific burning pain where u would normally get period pain but just on the left it was constant not like a cramp that comes and goes i could hardly move i was in agony! after i took painkillers it went!! had sex the night of the 18th too and on the 19th and today the 20th have had light niggley cramps and had like a sicky feeling ( like a lump in the back of my throat) see now im confused could the 13th have been ovulation day and what i experienced on the 18th be implantation.. or could the 18th have been ovulation! im confused and would really appreciate any info and advice! thank you 
Emily x


----------



## rachrach82

hi can i share to. im 27 my partner is 36, we have 1 child 7yrs, ive had underactive thyroid since his birth and now finally level for the first time in 7 yrs, so started testing LH with opk's, found my LH serge on CD 13/14, timed intercourse on CD13/14/15 im now DPO 18/4 waiting game begins, hope u'll all talk to me and share im new plz.xxxx rach


----------



## kat88

hi all, my name is kat,im 21 and my hubby is 25,we have been ttc for nearly 3years, and no luck yet................ but wishing all u guys all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## kellydid2

Hello! :waves: I'm Kelly, 27 and my hubby is 32. Been TTC #1 since we got married end of last year. Stopped taking the pill in November & my cycle has just turned back to normal. :happydance:


----------



## AndysGirl09

*Hey Ladies!!!

I'm Chrissy
19 
OH is 21
we've been ttc for almost a year
after a MMC in Jan.
*


----------



## Duckie

Hi everyone, Im 28 and Dh is 30, ttc #2 after misc in nov 09. ttc for 1 year, am hoping this month is the one, been having a lot of symptoms but gona wait n test the weekend. If its not our month am thinking of going to doc for some help, theres only so long we can keep trying n hoping theres nothing wrong with etheir of us, am scared!!:shrug:


----------



## Shey

Next week my fiance will be down here and we will be starting to ttc our first together so this will be baby #2 that I am trying for


----------



## butterfly_jt

Hi all im new to the site. Im 26 and trying for our second child,have been for 5 years now with an early miscarriage along the way. I'm currently 2dpo and due to test on mothers day.


----------



## mumanddad

good luck on the testing 5 years is a long time i really hope you get your bfp


----------



## jackiea85

Hi Ladies, I'm joining you here! :D I'm Jackie, 24, married to Matt and we have a little boy aged 17 months, now trying to conceive baby number 2 :happydance: xx


----------



## Linsmi4

Hi girls! I'm Lins and I am 21. My husband and I are trying for #1. It'll be my #1 because he has a daughter from a previous relationship. We have been trying since the new year started and so far nothing has happened. I have been charting for a while and I thought for sure I was pregnant this month but AF came this morning. :( AF is usually due around the 31st or 1st every month so I was confused when it was late this month. We are hoping to get pregnant within the next few months! I don't really know what some the acronyms mean, could someone help me out with that? Good luck ladies!


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Linsmi4! Check out this link for help with abbreviations: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## jrc10

I'm Jess...I'm 26 and my hubby is 24. We are at the very beginning stages of trying for baby #1. I would love to find a buddy to go through this journey with.


----------



## xashleyx

hey everyone im new to this site!! im ashly and im 22, and me and hubby are trying for baby number 3!! AF due on the 19th so fingers crossed it dont!! :)


----------



## Christina2003

Hi I am 24 and my other half is 24 also. We currently have 2 children. Our son will be two May 1, and our daughter just turned 8 months. 

I have made my way to this site because we are thinking we may be pregnant again. Im not sure how to use this site but this looked like a good club to join. 

I was wondering if any of you could give me advice as to when to take an early detection pregnancy test?

Here are my details:

February 11th or 12th - 1st day of last period
February 24/25 - BD'd (I say 24/25 because it was in the middle of the night)
February 26th in the AM - most fertile ovulation day
March 4 to present - Been having BAD headaches, cramping, EXTREME bloating, pinching sensation 'down there', tired and yawning all the time. Also, right after BD'ing I had the EXACT same feeling I did when I got pregnant with my other two kids. I just 'knew' we 'just got pregnant'. I am not the type that thinks they are pregnant every month but this month I just have this huge feeling.

However, I must admit I have been impatient and *cough* I have already tested 5 times, all BFNs. I know I tested too early because if I calculated it right I should be starting on the 14th (Sunday). With previous pregnancies I got dark BFPs 3 and 4 days before AF was due with the old FRER. I thought maybe since FRER is 6 days sooner maaybe I could get an earlier result. haha WRONG! 

I really just need to know when I should take this early test and it standing a chance of being positive..if i am preggo. 

sorry for so long..thanks in advance ..and goodluck to all of you fellow ttc'ers


----------



## jay_elizabeth

hey everyone, I am new, I am 28, my dh is 27, we are in the very early stages of ttc #1, am currently on cd11 so about to start the 2ww

nice to meet you all!


----------



## xashleyx

hello everyone :wave:


----------



## housewifey

Hi everybody!

I'm 18, just at the beginning of TTC! Lost our first baby in Dec 09 (MMC at 11 weeks) so as far as i'm concerned this will be baby number 2!

Hope you are all well :dust:


----------



## LittleLulu

Hi Everyone!

I'm turning 24 on March 15th - my DH is a few months behind me. 

We have been TTC for 3 months. Right now I am 11 DPO. This month we didn't have very many opportunities to BD while fertile, but I am hopeful we will get pregnant soon :)

Best wishes and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## moymoy

Arcanegirl said:


> Hey gaby, welcome to the club :hugs:
> 
> My name is Caroline, im 19 (20 in April) and currently TTC#1 with PCOS.
> We have been TTC for 15 months and no lcuk as of yet but hoping soon.

hi caroline. i have pcos too, been trying for a year. am off to get a fertility monitor tomorrow, will let u know if its any good. good luck. hollie.


----------



## xashleyx

hello girlies!! good luck for your :bfp: hope your all well!
xxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

moymoy said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey gaby, welcome to the club :hugs:
> 
> My name is Caroline, im 19 (20 in April) and currently TTC#1 with PCOS.
> We have been TTC for 15 months and no lcuk as of yet but hoping soon.
> 
> hi caroline. i have pcos too, been trying for a year. am off to get a fertility monitor tomorrow, will let u know if its any good. good luck. hollie.Click to expand...


Wow thats old! im 23 and have a 10 month old now :lol:


----------



## bodacious

Hey I'm 19, will be 20 in June, and we have decided to go ahead and start TTC now instead of waiting til after the wedding. Cycle 1!


----------



## xashleyx

good luck bodacious!! :dust:


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi my names Vickie and im 21 OH 20. We've been ttc for 5 months, this will be our 6, fingers crossed that our time will come soon. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

has any1 been on clomid under 23, im 20 n wen i went to c my fs he suggested clomid but sum1 sed id have to pay,, is this correct?


----------



## xLuciax

Hey Ladys! i'm Lucia i'm 20 and on TTC month #2 due to ovulate some time next week how are we all


----------



## xLuciax

Also can someone tell me how I subscrible to a thread I keep posting on threads and just totally forgetting to ever come back eekk :)


----------



## bodacious

USually if you post on a thread It automatically subscribes you. AT least mine does!


----------



## keepsmiling

has any1 been put on clomid on ere under 23 years old?? xx


----------



## Tanzo

Hi guys! 

Im 26 and OH is 25. Came off the pill in December and caught at the end of january. Sadly lost that little one in Feb. :angel:

Not preventing at the moment but officially, we should be waiting for my period and next cycle to be trying. But what will be will be I guess!! :winkwink:

Keeping everything crossed (well not everything!! :winkwink:) that the next little one will be nice and sticky!!!

Good luck to everyone else who is trying!!! 

XXX


----------



## xLuciax

Sorry for your loss Tanzo lots of dust for you this month


----------



## kit603

Sorry to hear about your loss Tanzo, sending lots of sticky baby dust your way and wishing you lots of luck in TTC! :) 

Hi Lucia, have you had a look in the options on UserCP I seem to recall seeing something about automatically subscribing to threads in there??


----------



## Hope2Be

Hi, I am new to this :) Im 23 and my husband is 24 and TTC #2 waiting to hear in April!! Everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls, 

Oh my goodness so many posts to read lol...

My name is Jess and I am ttc second child. Ov today so have my FX that this is the month and I get a xmas baby. FX and GL to everyone else too. I am 28 coming onto 29 in May. First baby took me 12 months and currently on cycle 5 at the minute. 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## lime

hi all :) im 26 ttc number 1! i have a Cycle of 33 days and have been told by gyni, to:sex: from day 8-18? im soo confused! had to have a pap smear on day 10 and since then its been a no go area as it feels very uncomfortable :cry: i hope to start all over again in april :):dust::dust:baby dust to all :dust::dust:


----------



## BU_tanjay_MP

hi all, im 17, been with my partner 4 5 years, and ttc. have been trying 4 5 months, after having the injection 4 6 months.

we are praying and hoping to concieve soon, hoping for a xmas baby xxxx

any buddy offers ?? xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

BU_tanjay_MP said:


> hi all, im 17, been with my partner 4 5 years, and ttc. have been trying 4 5 months, after having the injection 4 6 months.
> 
> we are praying and hoping to concieve soon, hoping for a xmas baby xxxx
> 
> any buddy offers ?? xxx

Hey I will be your buddy and also hoping for a xmas baby! Im also on cycle 5 at the moment and cycle day 14 at the min. Do you have any plan in place?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just a reminder of the forum rules :)



> BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age _trying_ to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.


----------



## wantingagirl

Arcanegirl said:


> Just a reminder of the forum rules :)
> 
> 
> 
> BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age _trying_ to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.Click to expand...

Hi Arcanegirl, I totally forgot about that


----------



## Koromaru

Hello there, It's my first month TTC. I'm 25 and my husband is 33. I'm on CD31 now and no ovulation. Wish me luck


----------



## somedaymama

hey Koromaru! Don't give up, a few months ago I ov'd on CD 37. Have you been on birth control before this?


----------



## InvisibleRain

Hi! I'm Rain, 22 been TTC # 1 (this is month number2) with my Fiance', Sam (21) <3


----------



## Koromaru

somedaymama said:


> hey Koromaru! Don't give up, a few months ago I ov'd on CD 37. Have you been on birth control before this?

 
Hello :)
I've been on birth control for a long time because I had a little hemoragy when I was 13. So the gyn gave me that. I stopped it for a few months when I was 23 and and took a again the same year. So since i stopped it, it has been 2 years. :blush:


----------



## Hope2Be

I Rain, Im 23 and TTC #2 also!! Good Luck :)


----------



## wanababy2love

Hi I'm 25 years old and my husband is 31 and we have been trying to conceive for 4 years no :bfp: at all. I'm trying naturally no meds right now did two iui's tho. I'm so fustrated right now waiting on AF to show her ugly face...I'm 3 days late and this is driving me crazy. Baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## ARouge

Hi, I am 29, have been married 5 years and TTC for the 2nd time but it will be my 3rd baby (or maybe #3 and #4 if I am lucky like last time!) Anyone out there looking for a buddy? This is my first month back off BCP. I tried in November, didn't get pregnant, and then held off for a few months but I am in it for the long haul this time. 

Anyone want to be my buddy?


----------



## SP1306

Hello All

This is my first ever post on here!!

I am 27 TTC for 1st, Hubby is 31! 

Came off the pill in December so, 3rd ish month of TTC although body not completley back to normal. 

AF due this Thursday so we will wait and see what happens!!


----------



## butterfly_jt

just to update you all i got my BFP on the thursday before mothers day, im currently 6 weeks and 5 days. Omg im going to be a mum again after 10 years since my last and 5 years since ttc.


----------



## wanababy2love

butterfly_jt said:


> just to update you all i got my BFP on the thursday before mothers day, im currently 6 weeks and 5 days. Omg im going to be a mum again after 10 years since my last and 5 years since ttc.


Congrats!!!! on ur well deserved BFP...and have a healthy and safe 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## pinkneon

Hi! I have been ttc for 15months now. Am 21 and so hoping for my 2010 baby!


----------



## BrookW

Hello!!

I am new to B&B! I am 20 (21 in May), and my husband is 23. I got married at 18, right out of school :). We have been TTC for 14 months, and recently started seeing an infertility doctor because I have irregular cycles and don't ovulate due to high prolaction levels (mine is 80 and normal is around 10). I have started taking Dostinex (3 weeks now) and hoping this fixes things! Hopefully we will have a BFP sometime in the next couple of months!! It has been a tough journey, but it will all be worth it. 

So I hope everyone else gets lucky soon, BABY DUST for all :)


----------



## BrookW

To PINKNEON,

Have you been treated for anything? I have always had irregular cycles, but just recently (after 12 months of trying!!! Uggh.) found out it was becuase of a tumor on my pituitary. It has been tough being so young and everybody around my age having kids so easily. I just started journeling to help. What about you? Anything that helps keep your head up?


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya, im 20, 21 in july, got married in september, been tryin for bout 2 years now but only proplerly since september, iv got pcos and hoping to get clomid in may, any1 else got pcos and fell preg either with or withput help xx


----------



## palmtree123

Hi, I am new to bnb. I am 24 and the OH 29. We got married in Dec past and ttc for 2months, although have just come off the implant so things are a little out of sync


----------



## camilitary

hi i am 25 hubby is 23... ttc #2 before hubby deploys in july... lots of baby dust to everyone ttc.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi everyone, Im 21 and my fiance is 22.

This is our 1st month TTC so fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone!
xxx


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hey all I'm Angeliah I'm 24 and DH is 26 DD is 6 and my Hubby just agreed to start on baby # 2 we mc last year in January so we are very anxious and nervous at the same time. I ovulated a week ago so I have 7 days until testing. Anyone testing then? Hope everyone is well dust to all....:dust:


----------



## M0MMyliZZ909

Hi My NAMES liZZ! Will BE 22 iN MAy! i HAVE 0NE BBy GURl WH0'S 3 1/2 AND CURRENtly ttC BBy #2! AF iS DUE tHiS M0 0N tHA 21! lEt'S SEE iF i MiSS it! :|


----------



## jennann0201

Hi, my name is Jenn, I am 27 and DH is 37. I have a 9 year old boy and he has a 16 year old boy. We have been TTC for 11 months. My sis called last week been off bc for 1 month and prego. That was kind of a hard blow. But we are hoping this is our month. Currently 2DPO, trying not to assess every symptom and get obsessed this month. Last month I was totally crushed. It just gets harder each month... Good Luck!


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hey ladies 6 days til testing anyone testing around that time? If so let's test together :dust::dust: 2 all


----------



## chezneyboo

Hello ladies, im abit confused, i wud love for someone to possibly help me out.
I started my first round of Clomid 50mg on cycle days 2 - 5 my i had a follicle tracking scan at hospital with my speacialist on cycle day 12 and it showed i had 3 dominant ones measuring 15mm, he showed me the eggs which he said were set to be released within the next 48 hrs. He was very amazed that i had produced 3 main eggs on my first cycle and told me it was possible i may have a twin pregnancy. He also looked at my womb but im not sure what for as im kinda new to this. He was rather excited and told me i dont need to come back as planned for follicle tracking on my 2nd cycle if i dnt acheive a pregnancy this month as he has seen enough evidence of ovulation and says that 50mg of clomid is working brilliantly for me and theres no chance hes guna ever increase it. Ive left there feeling hopeful but not im not sure what to think im on cycle day 19 now and getting impatient. i feel pregnant or like i have the mother of all periods coming, also the say he pressumed i was guna ovulate i can actually say i felt it, for about 12 hours i had sharp stabbing pains in my right side, which is the side i had 2 eggs and on my left i had the 1. Also the hot flushes ive been getting are like nothing ive ever had before, i was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on my case as im abit confused and not sure weather im guna be hopeful and also if i ovulated on cycle day 14 like the doctor said i would, when would be the earliest to test for pregnancy xxxxxxxx Babydust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

keepsmiling said:


> has any1 been put on clomid on ere under 23 years old?? xx

HI KeepSmiling, 

I"m 23 and am on Femara, my doctor said it was safer and had less side effects and would help improve my hormonal imbalance and so far has worked really well.



Get your clomid Prescription filled at a Walmart Pharmacy
They have a reduce prescription cost ($4.00 perscription list..)
$9 of 5 pills and $24 for 15 pills for Clomid.

If paying for femara, the femar website offers 1 month free, save any where from $100-$250.

good luck


----------



## Arcanegirl

M0MMyliZZ909 said:


> Hi My NAMES liZZ! Will BE 22 iN MAy! i HAVE 0NE BBy GURl WH0'S 3 1/2 AND CURRENtly ttC BBy #2! AF iS DUE tHiS M0 0N tHA 21! lEt'S SEE iF i MiSS it! :|


Just a quick note of the forum rules 


> Posts made in TXT SPK (text speak) or entirely in CAPITAL LETTERS are not permitted.


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiiii :wave:

Oh I found this by accident O:)

I'm 20 (21) in August 
OH almost 23.

This is our 15th cycle TTC.
AF is due today but she's a no show as of yet.
:bfn:s since 9DPO :( 



:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## k823

Hiya,

My name is Kate I am 23 and am ttcing #2.

I conceived #1 after 1 month and i suppose in the not so far back in my head thought the same owuld happen this time. af showed herself two days ago, at the moment i am mostly deflated than massively upset because it is only month 1 and am realistic that this isnt a quick process but argh i wish it was.

hoping to be able to speak to other ttcing ladies through out this process and hope to be able to help others

x k x


----------



## sincerevon

:dust: ladies! I hope you all get your bfp's soon!!


----------



## deep

Hi all.... Mother to a 3 yr old sweet boy. ttc # 2 , first cycle. second day missed AF . 
Hope for the best :)


----------



## deep

deep said:


> Hi all. I m 28.... Mother to a 3 yr old sweet boy. ttc # 2 , first cycle. second day missed AF .
> Hope for the best :)

:thumbup:


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Anyone else get weird looks when going through the baby sections..? I am almost 23 but look even younger.. I was just picking up some baby gates at Target for my puppy this weekend and got some weird looks.. grr.. and later on I was just passing through and got ANOTHER weird look.. rawr..! Little do these people know that I own my own house, have been married for 3 years, have a great career .. I can only imagine once I am pregnant & showing I am going to get people looking at me weird constantly ..


----------



## SunShyn2205

IzzyAnt88 said:


> Anyone else get weird looks when going through the baby sections..? I am almost 23 but look even younger.. I was just picking up some baby gates at Target for my puppy this weekend and got some weird looks.. grr.. and later on I was just passing through and got ANOTHER weird look.. rawr..! Little do these people know that I own my own house, have been married for 3 years, have a great career .. I can only imagine once I am pregnant & showing I am going to get people looking at me weird constantly ..

Lol I get that too!! I'm going to be 23 on may 1st, and last week I went to visit my friend in the hospital after she had her baby and the nurse stop me at the door and said I had to be older than 16 to get in.. I had to show Id before she let me in! I also have seen people look at me wired for admiring baby gear, and they over here my family say 'i hope I have a baby soon' I'm married, and I'm a licienced surgical tech and my husband works for an amazing company, and it sucks that people can be so judgemental... But I try not to let it bother me cause I know we will make great parents!!
And I'm sure you will too! Let them stare and admire us for being young, smart, and beautiful!!

::dust::


----------



## kit603

I'm only 19 so I get those looks a LOT when anything baby-related crops up. For the most part I just try to avoid negative comments/looks because it's nobody's business really but I have to admit that sometimes it does make me really self-conscious and down. 

My partner and I have been together 4 years now, we're getting married next year, we've lived together for 2 years, we both drive, we both have careers AND i'm doing my degree etc and yet last week when I took my cousin (19) and her 3 month old to Asda we got some really nasty comments in the baby clothes section. 

And the week before that my OH and I picked up 3 babygates from Tesco Direct and the woman in the line behind us was talking to another woman that was with her about how disgusting it is that we were expecting, how grubby my OH looked (he's a mechanic and had just finished work, so we called in on the way home) and how she's paying for our baby implying that we were living on benefits. I must admit that I turned round and gave her the biggest mouthful about the fact that we don't claim any benefits because we both work and that we're not "grubby" and i'm not even pregnant and that the gates were for MY house for MY puppy. To which she didn't even say sorry she just said well thank god it's a puppy and not a baby... I was seething.


----------



## IzzyAnt88

SunShyn2205 said:


> IzzyAnt88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get weird looks when going through the baby sections..? I am almost 23 but look even younger.. I was just picking up some baby gates at Target for my puppy this weekend and got some weird looks.. grr.. and later on I was just passing through and got ANOTHER weird look.. rawr..! Little do these people know that I own my own house, have been married for 3 years, have a great career .. I can only imagine once I am pregnant & showing I am going to get people looking at me weird constantly ..
> 
> Lol I get that too!! I'm going to be 23 on may 1st, and last week I went to visit my friend in the hospital after she had her baby and the nurse stop me at the door and said I had to be older than 16 to get in.. I had to show Id before she let me in! I also have seen people look at me wired for admiring baby gear, and they over here my family say 'i hope I have a baby soon' I'm married, and I'm a licienced surgical tech and my husband works for an amazing company, and it sucks that people can be so judgemental... But I try not to let it bother me cause I know we will make great parents!!
> And I'm sure you will too! Let them stare and admire us for being young, smart, and beautiful!!
> 
> ::dust::Click to expand...

Hey you are in Cali too..!! What part..? I am in L.A.

Ouch older than 16..!!
ARGH I hate that.. when we were getting married and I would be with my SIL (she was 15) and buy a bridal magazine or go to buy a dress they thought *SHE* was the one getting married..!!!
One time the cable guy came and he asked me if I was over 18 cuz someone had to be older than 18 to sign the paper.. I was like I'm 22 and um this is MY house..! lol


----------



## IzzyAnt88

kit603 said:


> I'm only 19 so I get those looks a LOT when anything baby-related crops up. For the most part I just try to avoid negative comments/looks because it's nobody's business really but I have to admit that sometimes it does make me really self-conscious and down.
> 
> My partner and I have been together 4 years now, we're getting married next year, we've lived together for 2 years, we both drive, we both have careers AND i'm doing my degree etc and yet last week when I took my cousin (19) and her 3 month old to Asda we got some really nasty comments in the baby clothes section.
> 
> And the week before that my OH and I picked up 3 babygates from Tesco Direct and the woman in the line behind us was talking to another woman that was with her about how disgusting it is that we were expecting, how grubby my OH looked (he's a mechanic and had just finished work, so we called in on the way home) and how she's paying for our baby implying that we were living on benefits. I must admit that I turned round and gave her the biggest mouthful about the fact that we don't claim any benefits because we both work and that we're not "grubby" and i'm not even pregnant and that the gates were for MY house for MY puppy. To which she didn't even say sorry she just said well thank god it's a puppy and not a baby... I was seething.

Oh how RUDE..!!! Yeah the other day we went to go and get some tools since we were fixing our garage and hubby was dressed in dirty work clothes.. and afterward I wanted to go and buy some tests.. and I had heard the Dollar Tree tests were good so we went to go buy them.. well it was in a pretty crappy area with bums all around.. and then we walked in to buy pregnancy tests.. I felt so.. "grubby" then too lol


----------



## maaybe2010

kit603 said:


> I'm only 19 so I get those looks a LOT when anything baby-related crops up. For the most part I just try to avoid negative comments/looks because it's nobody's business really but I have to admit that sometimes it does make me really self-conscious and down.
> 
> My partner and I have been together 4 years now, we're getting married next year, we've lived together for 2 years, we both drive, we both have careers AND i'm doing my degree etc and yet last week when I took my cousin (19) and her 3 month old to Asda we got some really nasty comments in the baby clothes section.
> 
> And the week before that my OH and I picked up 3 babygates from Tesco Direct and the woman in the line behind us was talking to another woman that was with her about how disgusting it is that we were expecting, how grubby my OH looked (he's a mechanic and had just finished work, so we called in on the way home) and how she's paying for our baby implying that we were living on benefits. I must admit that I turned round and gave her the biggest mouthful about the fact that we don't claim any benefits because we both work and that we're not "grubby" and i'm not even pregnant and that the gates were for MY house for MY puppy. To which she didn't even say sorry *she just said well thank god it's a puppy and not a baby*... I was seething.


Cheeky cow!! :growlmad:


----------



## SunShyn2205

ill be 9 dpo tomorrow, the wait is killing me, im not sure if i should test (e.p.t hpt) ?
has anyone got BFP this early?


----------



## Shannen

Hi Im 19 and ttc baby 1 around here there is a baby boom of teen girls and im the older of the bunch


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shannen said:


> Hi Im 19 and ttc baby 1 around here there is a baby boom of teen girls and im the older of the bunch

Welcome and Good LUck :thumbup:!!
:dust:


----------



## Mrs_Negs

Hey...I'm 23 and TTC baby #1 - Still waiting on first cycle after coming off the Depo. :dust:


----------



## kit603

IzzyAnt88 said:


> Oh how RUDE..!!! Yeah the other day we went to go and get some tools since we were fixing our garage and hubby was dressed in dirty work clothes.. and afterward I wanted to go and buy some tests.. and I had heard the Dollar Tree tests were good so we went to go buy them.. well it was in a pretty crappy area with bums all around.. and then we walked in to buy pregnancy tests.. I felt so.. "grubby" then too lol

I am quite fussy about OH when he comes in from work lol. We tend to do shopping on a Thursday after he finishes work and I hate it when he says lets just go as soon as he gets in because he's usually covered in oil, grease, paint and whatever else he's been touching at the garage. He washes his hands, face etc before we go but I feel like people are looking at us because of his scruffy clothes.... its probably all in my head!

I don't like popping to the shops in like jogging bottoms or without my hair done etc either :blush: I'm terrible lately! I used to laugh at mum for doing this!!




maaybe2010 said:


> Cheeky cow!! :growlmad:

Yup, i'd think if anybody was more unfit to raise a baby it'd be her with her prejudices. At least i'm open minded about things. 



Mrs_Negs said:


> Hey...I'm 23 and TTC baby #1 - Still waiting on first cycle after coming off the Depo. :dust:

Welcome :) Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Hi, I just joined so I thought I'd start leaving some messages.

I'm Ella (21), just been married a year, to Jamie (28). And we've just started TTC last month. I thought it was right the first time, but AF came yesterday :cry: But we'll just try again this month.


----------



## Niamh's mummy

Hi i am Donna 24 and oh is 31, we've been 2gether for nearly 6 yrs and i have a lil girl who is just 2, this is my first month of ttc no.2


----------



## mamatobe86

Hi everyone im dina 24 me and hubby been together for 4 years now ttc #1...
Good luck everybody


----------



## m.marie

Hi ladies! I'm Meg. Hubs and I are both 24 and are hoping for #1. Very excited. 
baby dust to everyone!


----------



## TryingTimes

Hi all,
I'm 26, my partner is 31 and we have been trying on and off for over a year now.

We miscarried a couple of years ago (very very early on) but are desperate for a baby now!!


----------



## momiluv

Hello everyone, :wave:
TTC #1, on month 3 now with sadly no BFP, soooo i decided to find somewhere to talk with other ladies about similar situations and here i m. 19, currently in college for child dev., been with my fiance for 5 years now, set to be married spring 2011, he is 20, works as an auto tech, we live together on the west coast (usa) couldnt be happier. Im looking forward to getting to know you ladies, and GOOD LUCK. :dust:


----------



## kit603

Welcome everyone :D 

Momiluv, you're situation is somewhat similar to mine lol :) I'm 19 and currently at college and OH is 22 and in the motor trade and we've been together about 4 years now and we're set to get married at the start of 2012.


----------



## Eltjuh

Momiluv I like your ring on your picture!! It's gorgeous.... Just thought I'd say that


----------



## momiluv

kit603 said:


> Welcome everyone :D
> 
> Momiluv, you're situation is somewhat similar to mine lol :) I'm 19 and currently at college and OH is 22 and in the motor trade and we've been together about 4 years now and we're set to get married at the start of 2012.

 Hello, 
thanx for the welcome, how long have you been ttc? what r u studying?


----------



## momiluv

Eltjuh said:


> Momiluv I like your ring on your picture!! It's gorgeous.... Just thought I'd say that

thank you very much, it was passed thru my fiance family nd now to me. i love it.


----------



## kit603

momiluv said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome everyone :D
> 
> Momiluv, you're situation is somewhat similar to mine lol :) I'm 19 and currently at college and OH is 22 and in the motor trade and we've been together about 4 years now and we're set to get married at the start of 2012.
> 
> Hello,
> thanx for the welcome, how long have you been ttc? what r u studying?Click to expand...

I'm studying Business Management :) Initially OH and I wanted to wait until I was in my early twenties but then one day the condom broke and 2 weeks later we had a positive test. At first we were quite upset then when we figured out we'd manage we got quite excited. It was over christmas though and when we went to the doctors about 10 days later the result was completely negative and the GP said i'd "probably" miscarried early on - they didn't even test. 

We stopped preventing after that, but didn't have a period until the Dec time (a year) so didn't start really trying until September - made an app. with GP, started charting, doing OPKs etc. I was told in Oct 09 that I had PCOS aswell :(


----------



## Eltjuh

[/QUOTE]

GP said i'd "probably" miscarried early on - they didn't even test. 

[/QUOTE]

Me and my hubby had a miscarriage as well last year. At least... probably. Cause we were pretty sure I was pregnant because I was late and I always used to get my period on the exact same date for the past 6 months or something - I hadn't done a test though A few days later I started cramping REALLY bad... like I've never felt before, I couldn't even stand up straight. And my mother in law (who's had quite a few miscarriages herself) agreed with us that it was probably a miscarriage. We went to the GP a little while after (as I had to sign up with a GP first, cause I didn't have one yet) and she just said: it was probably just your period being late due to hormone imbalance or something. She didn't do a test with me either.... Most people say: trust your own instincts though...


----------



## kit603

Yeah :( I had the cramping too, so I think it probably was. I just hate the cold clinical way that doctors have sometimes. No sympathy or anything :(


----------



## MissB20xx

Hey ladies :)
I'm 20 and ttc #2 as #1 ended with emerg. surgery March 20 '10, ectopic :( at 6w 2d, also lost my right tube.
Got the go ahead from my doctor and my cycle is right on track, should O either today or tomorrow. I'll assume today as I've got quite the cramping on my left side ! :D
Good luck to you all !!!! xx
:dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

u should try doin opks to pinpoitn hun xx


----------



## dandybrush

hey my names emily im 24, i've been married nearly 2 years and we have just started ttc :)

I am looking into ways to make myself more regular as i came off the pill last october and have only had my period 3 times :/ in approx 6 months which was ok as it was about exactly every 2 months, except now its a month late and im not pg.

So any ideas to help with ovulation would be appreciated. also is it possible that having a mild case of the flu could have stuffed me up? or having the flu shot?

looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## momiluv

kit603 said:


> Yeah :( I had the cramping too, so I think it probably was. I just hate the cold clinical way that doctors have sometimes. No sympathy or anything :(

im sorry to hear bout ur loss hun... lotts a:dust: ur way. We accually have a lot more in common than we thought... i too have pcos, diagnosed in 08 after an unplanned incident also similar to ur situation. im gunna add u as a friend, not too sure how to work this whole thing lol, still learning.


----------



## kit603

dandybrush said:


> hey my names emily im 24, i've been married nearly 2 years and we have just started ttc :)
> 
> I am looking into ways to make myself more regular as i came off the pill last october and have only had my period 3 times :/ in approx 6 months which was ok as it was about exactly every 2 months, except now its a month late and im not pg.
> 
> So any ideas to help with ovulation would be appreciated. also is it possible that having a mild case of the flu could have stuffed me up? or having the flu shot?
> 
> looking forward to getting to know you all

Have you been to your GP? If you're already having periods (just irregular) they might be able to give you something to help :)



momiluv said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah :( I had the cramping too, so I think it probably was. I just hate the cold clinical way that doctors have sometimes. No sympathy or anything :(
> 
> im sorry to hear bout ur loss hun... lotts a:dust: ur way. We accually have a lot more in common than we thought... i too have pcos, diagnosed in 08 after an unplanned incident also similar to ur situation. im gunna add u as a friend, not too sure how to work this whole thing lol, still learning.Click to expand...


Lol accepted:) 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## dandybrush

no my gp knows i have AF only every 2 months but its now been 3 months and no AF...so i have started taking vitex in hopes it will help regulate me...im giving it till august and if nothing changes then ill see my gp :)


----------



## Aneesa_09

HEy im 21, Oh is 27.. Got one son who is 5 months, TTC baby #2 from this month, AF arrived today x Fingers crossed to everyone


----------



## dandybrush

hi aneesa :) fingers crossed for you


----------



## Karuto

Hiaaa ladies :)
Glad to be able to post this.
I'm 19 (&feel old haha)
I live in Scotland, UK.
My OH and I are offcially NTNP.
Basically if it happens, its meant to be.
I feel there is to much stress in tracking etc.
(& if i'm honest, I have no idea how to:blush:)
Anyways just looking for a Bud in a similar situation/TTC.
I'm online most days & I'm a serial texter xD
PM me :)
Thanks!
x




​


----------



## misznessa

im 24 yrs old n hubby is 25...we have a 6 year old boy who will be 7 years old december 27 =] he was my xmas gift back in 2003 hehe :kiss: currently ttc baby #2....its 2dpo 11 more days till i can test:happydance:


----------



## Aneesa_09

aww sweet dec 27th is my birthday  

BAby dust for all 

x Anyone like to be buddys pm me x


----------



## Melaniefol

Hi everyone, I'm 22 (23 in July) TTC #2, I have my cute little girl, Emma, and trying for a boy this time. I'm 1 DPO and think it's going to be a long TWW :winkwink:


----------



## cheeky1987

Hey everyone
Im Kayleigh 23 and hubby was 26 on Saturday.. We were married April 2009 and are trying to concieve baby number 1 as of NOW!!!
Looking forward to all thats ahead.. 
xx


----------



## 000890

hi im zoe 21 partner's 25 been ttc for 3 mnths 10dpo at the mo. having mild crampss hope af isnt on the way grrr!!! baby dust to every 1


----------



## MissFox

Hey all - I'm 23 DB is 22. Just finished cycle 1 ttc. No luck. First month of BC though - and having tons of side effects (or pg symptoms?) AF was 5 days late with spotting starting on day 4. I NEVER have spotted before. Finally though- I guess Ihave an answer and my bbs are not so sensitive. On to this month!!


----------



## sarlar

hi ladies. i am 25, dh is 36. ttc for 13 months. on clomid cycle 1 this month and hopefully o'ing very soon! first day of ewcm today!!


----------



## JD'2

hello ladies i'm 24 husband is 36 been ttc for 2months ovulating i think on the 16th so hope it's this month. 

baby dust to all


----------



## AJThomas

Hello everyone, i'm 24 and DH is 29, this is our 4th month of TTC, no luck so far although i'm pretty sure i had a chemical in April. Anyway, i'm on CD 10 today so we'll be trying again in a few days; i just started taking Maca yesterday so let's hope this is it for us.


----------



## aka_twinks

hey all! im on cd 8 (avg 26-27cd) in my 1st month of ttc! a very generous friend (referred to as BD-baby daddy) has agreed to bd with me in hopes of conceiving! (my wifey & i are ready to add to our family of 2 BD which BD is the father of 1 of them) we want my first and her last to be close to each other in age and since the youngest is 6mon, we are hoping we get a BFP in the first try, lol! [i know its not likely but i would prefer to keep the bd'ing to a minimum, lol) should o on the 14th, bd'ing 11th-15th hopefully, anyone else in such a interesting situation?-i would love to to find a ttc buddy close to my cycle...any suggestions for the bd'ing to go more smoothly & less ackward? how to relax & enjoy it??.....sorry bout the TMI.....


----------



## MissFox

JD I'm pretty close to you - my O day is 13/14 this month. Second cycle TTC. I am hoping for it this cycle. 
Aka_ I don't really have any info on how to make it less awkward, but I am pretty close to your cycle. Mine is usually 28 days - but this is my second month off the ring - and last cycle was weird! Anyways. GL to all of you!


----------



## princess2406

Hi ladies, Im 23 oh is 25. We have been TTC for 18 months. Had an early mc about 2 years ago (wasnt ttc then). We got refered after 12months, so far I have had 1 set of blood tests which showed that particular month i hadnt ovulated. Oh had sperm tests which came back fine, Hsg in April- all clear. I have a scan booked for 21st of this month and then a consultation to discuss where to go from there depnding on what they find on ultra sound x x


----------



## happilytrying

*Hey Ladies,

I am 24 and DH is 32 and this is our 3rd month of TTC. We were married on December 27, 2009. We had a beach wedding and looking forward to TTC #1. *


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, right now i'm riding out the 2ww, trying my best not to symptom spot and just take it one day at a time, i'm feeling really good about this month so fxed.


----------



## aalayton

Hi all! My name is April, I am 21, and my boyfriend is 24. We plan on TTC #1 in late July/early August when he returns from overseas! I have been using OPK's, but I don't want to get too caught up in the charting and testing, that I over-worry myself! :haha: 

I am looking forward to when he gets back, and we can officially start trying! :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

I had the lightest of spotting yesterday just for a lil so maybe it was IB? Guess i just have to wait and see.


----------



## aalayton

I hope it was IB, and I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

^Thanks and Welcome! I forgot to say it in my previous post. Hope you get your BFP soon too.


----------



## adamswifey

Sophie, 18, TTC atm, had a miscarriage in april.

Had AF 21st may (1st AF after mc) TTC after, didnt work as next AF came today.

So on CD1 of 35 day cycle! bugger! 

xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/357674-3-my-journal-through-mc-ttc-3-a.html 

thats my journal if anyone wants to followe or chat about similar situations! feel free xx


----------



## fionagrace

Hi ladies
I am Fiona, I'm 26 and my fiance is 23. This will be our second month TTC #1 and we are both incredibly excited for the day we get our BFP! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## 0400772

Hello ladies

Im Lyndsay, Im 23 and my partner is 25 this year. We are TTc#1. 5 days until testing 1st cycle. 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies! Well AF got me this morning - Right on time too. It's a relief though because it seems like the BC hormones are coming out of my system. Maybe better chances for next cycle.


----------



## AJThomas

Well i'm out, AF got me this morning too.


----------



## plumpkin

Hey, Girlies :wave:. My name is Kim and I'm 24 years old...eekk...ttc #3. I'm on my third month trying and just got my first positive opk, which came way later than I thought. Hoping the :witch: stays away and I can get my :bfp: in july. So....Hi!


----------



## AJThomas

^Hi Plumpkin!


----------



## MissFox

Hi plumpkin!


----------



## stacey_

hey i just relized the start of this thread was started like 4 yrs ago??

anywys my name is stacey, im 23 married and have a 2 year old lil boy... been TTC #2 for a year fell preg and had a m/c :( been TTC again for a month im testing on the 7th yay!!!


----------



## plumpkin

Hi AJThomas and Missfox!!! Good luck to you both.


----------



## awaitingrmb

Hello Everyone!! My name is Sam (21) and DH (23) and I are desperately praying for a luck wiggle soon. We just began TTC and already we are going nuts waiting on it to happen. I would love to make friends who are in the same boat as we are in. If any of you feel the same way, feel free to send a message and/or friend request. I would like to know other people's journey to conception as well as be a motivator to those who are ready to give up. I feel this is the only way for me to remain sane. With that being said, I would love to have a wonderful support system baby and bump is known to have. Thanks!


----------



## MissFox

Hi awaiting!


----------



## awaitingrmb

Hello how are you and how long have you been ttc?


----------



## stacey_

awaitingrmb said:


> Hello Everyone!! My name is Sam (21) and DH (23) and I are desperately praying for a luck wiggle soon. We just began TTC and already we are going nuts waiting on it to happen. I would love to make friends who are in the same boat as we are in. If any of you feel the same way, feel free to send a message and/or friend request. I would like to know other people's journey to conception as well as be a motivator to those who are ready to give up. I feel this is the only way for me to remain sane. With that being said, I would love to have a wonderful support system baby and bump is known to have. Thanks!

hi my name is stacey.. hubby is 24 and i am 23.. have a 2 year old boy and been TTC for baby number 2 for 12 months... fell pregnant 3 months ago but had a misscarriage so back TTC now.. hopefully this month is our month... we r testing on the th of juky!!! good luck! if you wanna chat you can add me as a friend... x


----------



## awaitingrmb

Thanks I will add you. Well at least you know you can get pregnant again!! Most people's fear is that they can't. I sure hope it doesn't take me too long to conceive. We are shooting for this month or next month. Hopefully before my b-day in September. I plan on testing July 5th and I am not feeling this one will be a :bfp:. Although I pray I can jump for joy.


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome Awaiting and Stacey.


----------



## MissFox

This is my 3rd cycle ttc.


----------



## stacey_

awaitingrmb said:


> Thanks I will add you. Well at least you know you can get pregnant again!! Most people's fear is that they can't. I sure hope it doesn't take me too long to conceive. We are shooting for this month or next month. Hopefully before my b-day in September. I plan on testing July 5th and I am not feeling this one will be a :bfp:. Although I pray I can jump for joy.

yeah that's true... ive been dying to at least fall pregnant... ah well, hopefully if i am pregnant this month it will STICK??? hopefully...


----------



## plumpkin

awaitingrmb said:


> Thanks I will add you. Well at least you know you can get pregnant again!! Most people's fear is that they can't. I sure hope it doesn't take me too long to conceive. We are shooting for this month or next month. Hopefully before my b-day in September. I plan on testing July 5th and I am not feeling this one will be a :bfp:. Although I pray I can jump for joy.

So did you cave and test early? I know I always do a couple days before I'm supposed to.


----------



## ShanaLynn

Hi I'm Shana and I'm 25. Hubby is 28. We already have a son who is 5 so we are TTC #2. Hoping for a girl but a healthy baby overall will of course do. We have been TTC for 6 months so far and hopefully it won't take much longer.


----------



## MissFox

Hi ShanaLynn!


----------



## gilmore85

Hey Ladies :hi:

I'm Amy 24 and my partner is Carl 23.

TTC #1 and this will be our 5th month trying.

Currently on CD 8 so will be :sex: soon :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome to all the new ladies!

My temps are rising and i think FF will give me crosshairs for CD15 so i guess i'm officially in the 2ww.


----------



## MissFox

Me too AJ! At least- judging by the cramps I have!


----------



## AJThomas

^When was the day for you, yesterday or today?


----------



## MissFox

I'm not totally sure. I had EWCM starting CD 11 and had more of it yesterday. Cramps started yesterday so I'm not sure if it was yesterday or today- I thought CD 11 was too soon but luckily I had yesterday night and the morning of the day before to :sex: with my DF


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello I'm 21 and my partner is 23
We're TTC#1 and this is our 1st month actually trying
Ovulation is approaching so I hope we make a baby!lol Good luck to everyone TTC


----------



## AJThomas

^Welcome Vrainoire, lets hope your stay in the TTC forums are short and sweet.


----------



## rainysunshine

Hello! I'm 21 and OH is 23. We are TTC for the first month. I just had mirena removed, and I'm hoping for a quick stay here. We are moving in a year and oddly, I'd rather move with a newborn than while pregnant, so I'm really hoping it only takes a month or two. My sister just had a baby in May, so I'm also hoping for close cousins.


----------



## amandakelley

Hi :) 

My name is Amanda, I'm 18. My OH, Justen, will be 21 in October. We officially decided last night that we would start TTC, after a few months of NTNP. We are TTC#1. 

Thanks so much for the group. :) 

Anyone want to be TTC buddies? :)


----------



## DianaB

Hey everyone I'm 20 and my fiancee is 21, we've been TTC now for 2 months.
I hope to meet some people to help me understand and go through things seeing as I'm hopelessly new to all this :D .


----------



## FairyDust<3

*Hey everyone!

I'm 18, 19 in September OH is 22, we have been TTC for 6 months.
Sadly our first fell asleep at 8 weeks 

I'm also waiting to test on the 28th, it seems so far away! *


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome to all the new ladies! Our cycles are 1 day apart FairyDust so we can be test buddies and keep ourselves sane for the next few days if you want, i'm testing on the 27th though......probably before cause i'm pretty sure i wont be able to hold out.


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies! I'll prbably test the 27th too AJ- it's only 1 day early! And I know I can't wait for the witch to show up to test soooo. 
Good luck to all you ladies this month!


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi ladies, im 21 and my partners 21 in 3 weeks time, been trying for a baby for 9 months now, iv always had a regular cycle but now my periods 5 days late and i cant bring myself to take the :test: as im so scared it will be a negative! :nope: ​


----------



## AJThomas

Hi oxchrissy! Are you usually late?


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi, nope im usualy always to the day!


----------



## AJThomas

^ooooh, that sounds really promising then!! Have you noticed any symptoms or anything? I know you're scared of getting a bfn but i would say :test::test::test:


----------



## amandakelley

I'm hoping to test this weekend, but I'm really scared to. I don't want to get a :bfn: :( Hopefully I'll get my :bfp: this week. :) 
​


oxchrissyxo said:


> hi, nope im usualy always to the day!

Hopefully this is your cycle! :) I'd say :test: too! Don't worry if you get a :bfn: either, don't lose hope until the :witch: comes along. Just keep testing until then. :) And if the :witch: does come, you have next cycle too. But hope you get your :bfn: :hugs:
​


----------



## oxchrissyxo

thanks guys! i guess im going to have to get it over with, if its a :bfp: or a :bfn: at least il be able to relax im so stressed out about it, il do the :test: 1st thing in morning! iv had sore breasts and been really tierd for the past few days but that could be wishful thinking! got my fingers crossed for a :bfp:!​


----------



## amandakelley

My fx'ed are crossed for you too! Hope you get your :bfp: hon. Just test and get it over with. But that's easier said than done. :( Keep us updated on what it says. :) :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^Definitely keep us updated! I'll be checking first thing in the morning!!


----------



## rainysunshine

Wow, this is exciting. Today is my first day with no AF around since we decided to begin TTC. You can bet on some :sex: tonight! I have no idea how my cycle will be so I'm going to start charting and we will be BD-ing every other day or so just in case. I'm excited to finally be doing something about TTC instead of just thinking or talking about it. 

Wow, Chrissy, it sounds like this is your month! I will be sending plenty of thoughts your way! GL with your test. I'd be pretty nervous, too. But you can't get the thrill of a :bfp: without the fear or chance of a :bfn:.


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi :hi: i gota wait til 2moro 2 do the :test: now, my OH wants to be ther when i do it and its his day off 2moro so made me promise to wait 1 more day :wacko:, not as stressed out about it 2day tho, what wil b wil b! i will defo let you ladies know the result 2moro. :winkwink:​


----------



## MissFox

Good luck to all you ladies! I'm going to be checking in to see what the results of these tests are!!! SO KEEP UPDATING! haha


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi, did :test: 1st thing this morn and it was a :bfn: :cry:, 2 hours later lets jus say im on cd1, im really starting to get so fustrated now :nope:, dont know how much more i can deal with, i keep getting so emotional and my OHs jus so chilled out about it hes like " itl happen when it happens so stop worring about it" i think im in desprate need of TTC buddies?!?!?​


----------



## AJThomas

Awww, i'm really sorry to hear that Chrissy. We're here for you when you need to talk. SOs mean well and they think by being strong and saying "its ok, dont worry about it" they're helping to keep us hopeful but i know sometimes you need to be depressed for a llil an you need to talk about it and get stuff off your chest and they dont always understand that, so if you need to talk about it i'm listening.

I've been trying 7 months this cycle, and i got abfn this morning too but i'm only 8dpo so i know its probably too early anyway so i guess i'll test again in a couple days and see what happens.


----------



## oxchrissyxo

thanks AJThomas :winkwink: was really down this mornin but starting to pick myself back up again, i know bless him he means well but he jus doesnt understand how emotional i feel! but its really nice to know that i finally have people to talk to that understand what im goin through! :laugh2: ye that is a bit early but hope you get your :bfp: in a few days! make sure you update me!​


----------



## MissFox

Chrissy- I'm so sorry. It's so hard when someone isn't supportive! DF keeps telling me everytime I don't feel good (which is a lot since stopping BC) that I shouldn't get my hopes up (because he doesn't like it when I cry) and that I'm looking into things too much and so on and so forth- but also when I say I'm nauseas and want to know why he says it's because I have to be PG! So he helps to build it up and then shoots me down when I get excited too. 

Day 3 of nausea this cycle, btw. BFN yesterday. Averaging 14-21 days of nausea a month though. Hmm. No sore BBs this cycle yet.


----------



## amandakelley

oxchrissyxo said:


> thanks AJThomas :winkwink: was really down this mornin but starting to pick myself back up again, i know bless him he means well but he jus doesnt understand how emotional i feel! but its really nice to know that i finally have people to talk to that understand what im goin through! :laugh2: ye that is a bit early but hope you get your :bfp: in a few days! make sure you update me!​

I'm so sorry you got caught by the :witch: hon :( :hugs: You'll get it next month. Don't worry. :) It'll happen soon. You deserve it.


----------



## oxchrissyxo

thanks for the support girls:thumbup:, actually i think i had a breakthrough today had a long heart to heart with OH and i actually pursuaded him to start taking the vitamins :happydance: its a start lol! 
lots of :dust: for all of us, hopfully some time soon we will all get our :bfp:​


----------



## AJThomas

So MissFox do you have any other possible symptoms like frequent peeing or anything like that?

Chrissy, glad that you and DH had that talk! They dont usually mean to be so dense they really do think they are doing what's best for us, and most SOs dont like to see us cry so they will say anything to avoid that but once you have a lil chat and they understand what you need then its all good.


----------



## Evian260

Hi everyone! I'm 24, TTC #1 and my husband and I have been trying for 3 months now!!! I am in the wait period right now so we will see if this is the month!


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi Evian260 :hi: welcome to bnb, goodluck on getin ur :bfp: this month and yes im so glad i got it all sorted out! :laugh2: hows everyone doin???​


----------



## Evian260

AJThomas said:


> So MissFox do you have any other possible symptoms like frequent peeing or anything like that?
> 
> Chrissy, glad that you and DH had that talk! They dont usually mean to be so dense they really do think they are doing what's best for us, and most SOs dont like to see us cry so they will say anything to avoid that but once you have a lil chat and they understand what you need then its all good.


My husband can be the exact same way... glad it's all worked out for you!


----------



## MissFox

AJ- I have frequent peeing- I had heartburn 2 days in a row (yesterday and day before), I'm cramping non-stop. Oh and I'm soooo tired!
But that's been happening the last 3 months. I'm going to the urgent care tomorrow to see if I can pursuade them to do blood workups on me to see what's going on with my hormones!


----------



## amandakelley

Evian260 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm 24, TTC #1 and my husband and I have been trying for 3 months now!!! I am in the wait period right now so we will see if this is the month!

Got my fx'ed for you hon! :hugs:


----------



## Evian260

Thank you!!!


----------



## amandakelley

Evian260 said:


> Thank you!!!

You are very welcome. :hugs:


----------



## oxchrissyxo

MissFox said:


> AJ- I have frequent peeing- I had heartburn 2 days in a row (yesterday and day before), I'm cramping non-stop. Oh and I'm soooo tired!
> But that's been happening the last 3 months. I'm going to the urgent care tomorrow to see if I can pursuade them to do blood workups on me to see what's going on with my hormones!

*goodluck missfox i hope they can give you some answers!*​


----------



## MissFox

How's it giong in here ladies??


----------



## Evian260

I got my BFP 7/24/10! :D My first appt is tomorrow with my doctor!


----------



## MissFox

Evian- CONGRATS! H&H!!! 
I got my BFP yesterday morning but don't have a Dr. appt. until next thursday!


----------



## sequeena

Hi, my name is Sarah, I'm 21 and my OH is 26 on August 7th :) This month is our 19 month of ttc and we really hope this is the month!!

I had an mc last june and no luck since.


----------

